# Tempestade Tropical NADINE (Atlântico 2012 #AL14)



## MSantos (12 Set 2012 às 09:03)

Formou-se o 14º sistema nomeado do ano no Atlântico, trata-se da tempestade tropical NADINE, que nasceu a partir da evolução da 14ª depressão tropical deste ano no Atlântico.




> SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...17.8N 45.2W
> ABOUT 1080 MI...1735 KM E OF THE LESSER ANTILLES
> ...



NADINE: 







Foi modelada uma possível aproximação deste sistema aos Açores, veremos se tal se vai verificar, para já o sistema está muito longe e deverá deslocar-se para Noroeste e fortificar-se.

Previsão:





NHC


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 09:31)

boas!

Mais um com destino, possivelmente, traçado para o arquipélago. 
Mas realmente é cedo ainda  Resta-nos acompanhar a situação.


----------



## Daniel253 (12 Set 2012 às 10:13)

FranciscoSR disse:


> boas!
> 
> Mais um com destino, possivelmente, traçado para o arquipélago.
> Mas realmente é cedo ainda  Resta-nos acompanhar a situação.



bom dia..

deve ser algum familiar do Gordon

vamos esperar pra ver


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2012 às 11:08)

Nas saídas das 00z o ECMWF e o GFS trazem-no para as nossas águas daqui a uma semana, o UKM e o CMC aparentemente não, indicam mais oeste dos Açores embora o UMO só vá até às 144h. No ECMWF nos Açores já em transição extratropical e depois a aproximar-se do continente no final das previsões deste modelo (240h), no GFS a passar na Madeira aparentemente mais tropical mas também aparentemente uma coisa mais fraca e a enfraquecer entre a Madeira e sul do Algarve. Diria que 50% de probabilidade de alguma coisa cá vir parar (às nossas águas), ou até um pouco mais visto que dois dos modelos desse cenário são o ECMWF e GFS, mas sendo completamente impossível saber para já que tipo de sistema será ou o que restará dele a tanta distância.

Falamos de cenários a 7/10 dias, muitos dias de acompanhamento nos esperam, e é provável que mais a norte Nadine enfrente situações de bastante shear, pelo que não se sabe bem o que sobra ou não mesmo vindo para cá.


Para já, até 5 dias, o que diz o NHC


Trajecto/Modelos



> HE INITIAL MOTION IS 300/15.  NADINE IS MOVING TOWARD A SIGNIFICANT
> BREAK IN THE SUBTROPICAL RIDGE OVER THE CENTRAL NORTH ATLANTIC.
> THE GLOBAL MODELS FORECAST THIS BREAK TO BECOME EVEN MORE
> PRONOUNCED BY 72 HR AS A DEEP-LAYER LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM FORMS NEAR
> ...





Intensidade



> NADINE IS CURRENTLY IN AN ENVIRONMENT OF LIGHT VERTICAL WIND SHEAR
> WITH GOOD TO EXCELLENT CIRRUS OUTFLOW IN ALL DIRECTIONS.  THE
> QUESTION IS HOW LONG WILL THE FAVORABLE CONDITIONS LAST?  THE SHIPS
> MODEL FORECASTS WESTERLY SHEAR OF ABOUT 15 KT TO DEVELOP WITHIN 24
> ...





Para já está a organizar-se muito bem, a criar um núcleo e bandas convectivas, pelo que poderemos vir a assistir a uma intensificação rápida nas próximas horas/dias


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2012 às 12:16)

Bem que podia trazer alguma chuva a este país ressequido, mas nada de tropicalidades extremas


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2012 às 12:43)

Apenas por curiosidade em relação a uma coisa que tinha referido há dias, ontem já ocorreu um voo não tripulado (UAV) da NASA para fins de investigação cientifica, um voo de 26 horas e de acordo com o plano de voo lançou 74 sondas a medir a atmosfera envolvente do ciclone.




> NASA’s Global Hawk took off early this morning from Wallops Island, VA (around 7AM EDT) to sample Tropical Depression 14 in the mid-Atlantic.  This is part of their field campaign called Hurricane Severe Storm Sentinel (HS3). HRD scientists will be processing the dropwindsondes for this flight. The flight is approximately 26 hours long and will land back in Wallops Island, VA. The unmanned aircraft will fly the flight pattern and launch dropwindsondes at the points shown here.
> 
> http://noaahrd.wordpress.com/


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2012 às 15:49)

> TROPICAL STORM NADINE DISCUSSION NUMBER   5
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 1100 AM AST WED SEP 12 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2012 às 16:22)

A Nadine é um ciclone bem organizado, e talvez o mais compacto a formar-se na MDR desde o inicio da época.

Em termos termo dinamicos a Nadine encontra-se embebida numa massa de ar equatorial, e ao longo do trajecto previsto encontrará ar muito energético deixado para traz á direita do precurso da Leslie.
Tambem a agua do mar estará quente, com anomalias positivas em todo o trajecto, salvo na zona onde passou o Michael, e mais importante ainda, há uma pluma de agua muito quente desde o sul dos Açores ao Golfo de Cadiz, com aguas entre os 23 e os 26ºC mesmo na zona da Madeira, situação que se devem manter devido á cut-off actualmente nos Açores, que continuará a impelir massas de ar e fluxos oceanicos de SW, com origem tropical.

O precurso da Nadine á volta da dorsal situada na região da Madeira, num ambiente de fraco shear e divergencia em altura é favoravel ao desenvolvimento de um bom canal de outflow, sendo que depois a Nadine será apanhada pelo jet subtropical a SW dos Açores, e recurvará rápidamente.

Os modelos que mostram a nadine a passar ou nos Açores ou entre os Açores e a Madeira, e que mostram até a possibilidade de ela chegar á PI ainda com caracteristicas tropicais não são de excluir, pois a sinóptica não é assim tão desfavoravel.
Sendo a Nadine um ciclone com uma circulação bastante larga, e movimentando-se sempre na periferia norte da alta subtropical, uma região que geralmente apresenta divergencia em altura e shear não demasiado intenso, e ainda para mais, estando o mar a temperaturas razoavelmente altas, não estranharia que se tudo corre-se como "planeado" ( por esses modelos), a Nadine manteria pelo menos o estatuto de TS ou TD ao se aproximar do SW da PI.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2012 às 16:43)

stormy disse:


> A Nadine é um ciclone bem organizado, e talvez o mais compacto a formar-se na MDR desde o inicio da época.



Bem organizado concordo, naquela zona desta temporada acho que é o que está a criar melhor bandas convectivas nesta altura, não me surpreenderia que saísse daqui o primeiro "major" da temporada apesar de apenas um modelo o indicar, já o  compacto discordo, está a ficar bem grande ao contrário de outros. O que até poderá ser um factor que o penalizará, pois tenho ideia que os sistemas largos são mais vulneráveis em ambiente hostil que os compactos, os recentes Leslie vs. Kirk foram um bom exemplo na intensidade entre um sistema grande e um compacto.






Quanto ao resto também concordo, a água está com alguma anomalia positiva e o facto de eventualmente poder chegar por exemplo aos Açores depois da saída da depressão actual que anda por lá, a mesma pode deixar para trás ainda algum ar frio em altura favorecendo o gradiente térmico vertical.


*Temperatura da água*








*Anomalia na temperatura*








Mas não nos esqueçamos das incertezas disto tudo, basta olhar por exemplo para o ensemble do GFS até às 240h, na imagem a saída operacional das 6z (que "entusiasmou" cá muita gente) é apenas a linha vermelha



*Ensemble do GFS (6z)*


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2012 às 16:43)

stormy disse:


> A Nadine é um ciclone bem organizado, e talvez o mais compacto a formar-se na MDR desde o inicio da época.
> 
> Em termos termo dinamicos a Nadine encontra-se embebida numa massa de ar equatorial, e ao longo do trajecto previsto encontrará ar muito energético deixado para traz á direita do precurso da Leslie.
> Tambem a agua do mar estará quente, com anomalias positivas em todo o trajecto, salvo na zona onde passou o Michael, e mais importante ainda, há uma pluma de agua muito quente desde o sul dos Açores ao Golfo de Cadiz, com aguas entre os 23 e os 26ºC mesmo na zona da Madeira, situação que se devem manter devido á cut-off actualmente nos Açores, que continuará a impelir massas de ar e fluxos oceanicos de SW, com origem tropical.
> ...





Existe a possibilidade de sermos atingidos (em cheio )pela Nadine? há hora de almoço vi um modelo que a colocava sobre a Madeira, nesse caso seria uma situaçao a acompanhar com algum cuidado, ou até lá pode haver alteraçoes na sua rota?


----------



## Hazores (12 Set 2012 às 16:43)

boa tarde, 

este vai ser um seguimento intressante de seguir....


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 16:58)

Boas!

Já estou "de alerta"  Vão ser mais uns dias de seguimento interessantes.


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2012 às 16:59)

Vince, quando refiro compacto não estou a querer dizer pequeno, mas sim que tem um circulação bem fechada e não aparenta sofrer de intrusões significativas de ar seco.

De resto concordo contigo, é um ciclone grande, que demorará tempo a organizar-se, mas se eventualmente se mantiver assim compacto, com uma circulação bem defenida e cheia de ar humido é provavel que começe a "engatar" bem...e o motor uma vez engatado  terá muito combustivel e boas condições para se tornar eficiente e até explosivo


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2012 às 17:02)

Para já não podemos ter certezas de nada, e devemos ir por partes, primeiro ter em atenção aos Açores, depois se lá chegar a Nadine, pomos os olhos mais para leste


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2012 às 18:05)

Atualização​


> Tropical Storm Nadine continues to strengthen over the Atlantic Ocean, centered at midday about 940 miles east-northeast of the Lesser Antilles. Maximum sustained winds are 60 mph. Additional strengthening is expected, and Nadine should become a hurricane tonight or Thursday. The storm is moving toward the west-northwest, with a turn toward the northwest expected later today, then to the north-northwest by Thursday Night. Nadine is not a threat to land at this time.
> Get the latest on this storm, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov
> 
> 
> ...





Esta temporada está a ser tão interessante! De certeza que acompanharei este seguimento


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 19:07)

Nice...!


----------



## AzoreanShark (12 Set 2012 às 19:44)

Não percebo de meteorologia, mas como observação digo que anda a chover ultimamente forte e com trovoada na ilha de São Miguel, e há previsão para esta noite e dia de amanhã e de depois de amanhã do mesmo. Esta água acumulada mais a passagem de um destes fenómenos pode trazer grandes problemas, que desta vez serão maiores que o Gordon.  Esperemos que passe bem longe, ou morra pelo caminho.

Tenho um palpite que vai ser major, mas deve passar a sul de Santa Maria. Eu a adivinho, admito.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2012 às 20:36)

jpmcouto disse:


> Não percebo de meteorologia, mas como observação digo que anda a chover ultimamente forte e com trovoada na ilha de São Miguel, e há previsão para esta noite e dia de amanhã e de depois de amanhã do mesmo. Esta água acumulada mais a passagem de um destes fenómenos pode trazer grandes problemas, que desta vez serão maiores que o Gordon.  Esperemos que passe bem longe, ou morra pelo caminho.
> 
> Tenho um palpite que vai ser major, mas deve passar a sul de Santa Maria. Eu a adivinho, admito.



Ainda é cedo para se saber o seu percurso e a intensidade que vai atingir, vamos acompanhar as previsões com toda a calma e não fazer futurologia. 

Entretanto o NADINE prossegue a sua travessia do Atlântico e parece estar a ficar mais organizado:


----------



## acorianissima (12 Set 2012 às 21:14)

ele que se perca ou fique pelo caminho. nao se quer desgraças!!


----------



## Knyght (12 Set 2012 às 21:19)

Mais um para acompanhar...


----------



## AzoreanShark (12 Set 2012 às 22:01)

000
WTNT34 KNHC 122031
TCPAT4

BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER   6
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
ISSUED BY THE HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK MD
500 PM AST WED SEP 12 2012

...NADINE EXPECTED TO BECOME A HURRICANE SOON...


SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...20.0N 48.9W
ABOUT 875 MI...1410 KM ENE OF THE LESSER ANTILLES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH...100 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 310 DEGREES AT 16 MPH...26 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...994 MB...29.35 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM NADINE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 20.0 NORTH...LONGITUDE 48.9 WEST.  NADINE IS
MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 16 MPH...26 KM/H...AND A TURN
TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST AT A SIMILAR SPEED IS EXPECTED BY
THURSDAY NIGHT.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 65 MPH...100 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  SOME STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS...
AND NADINE IS EXPECTED TO BECOME A HURRICANE TONIGHT OR EARLY
THURSDAY.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 115 MILES...185 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 994 MB...29.35 INCHES.


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
NONE.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER ROTH/PASCH


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2012 às 22:03)

jpmcouto disse:


> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 122031
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



Passará mais a sul de Santa Maria?


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2012 às 22:31)

Afgdr disse:


> Passará mais a sul de Santa Maria?



Boa noite

Os modelos estão ainda muito confusos mas existe uma certa tendência de ele se aproximar dos Açores.

O GFS e o ECMWF metem mesmo a tempestade a passar sobre os Açores, mas até lá as coisas vão ainda mudar.

O que se prevê é que ele curve para nordeste dos Açores, acompanhando a baixa que está centrada nesta altura nos Açores, portanto tudo leva a  crer que ele se aproxime da nossa baixa, agora se vai apanhar alguma ou algumas ilhas ainda está tudo muito incógnito. 

Cumps


ECMWF



 

GFS



 


Rainfall and MSLP


----------



## Kamikaze (12 Set 2012 às 23:52)

Está aberta a "Operação NADINE".

Vai ser, certamente, um acompanhamento "à Gordon", mas tenham lá calma com as apostas de passagem. Ainda é muito cedo e muita tecla vai bater por aqui até lá.

Vamos ver como vai continuar esta história...

Mui' respeitosos cumprimentos,


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 23:55)

Kamikaze, obrigado pelo teu comentário entusiasmante! lol
Eu estava a sentir-me mal por ter sido o único que disse "Nice!" quanto ao seguimento da Nadine!


----------



## Chingula (12 Set 2012 às 23:59)

As projecções da evolução do furacão Nadine, devem merecer muita atenção...
A previsão da evolução apresentada pela NOAA e a maior consistência dos modelos, começa a dar ideia que pode ser uma situação identica à do furacão Gordon, que felizmente não teve consequências mais severas nos Açores possivelmente também, pelas medidas preventivas que se tomaram...


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 00:10)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Kamikaze, obrigado pelo teu comentário entusiasmante! lol
> Eu estava a sentir-me mal por ter sido o único que disse "Nice!" quanto ao seguimento da Nadine!



99% das pessoas devem ter percebido que o teu "Nice" é relativo à adrenalina da coisa. Obviamente, não estavas a desejar nenhuma desgraça.

É que isto dos Furacões tem mais piada quando uma pessoa, por exemplo, tem um seguro de habitação multi-riscos...

Saudações,


----------



## Hazores (13 Set 2012 às 00:15)

A "nadie" até pode (deve, espero eu) passar bem a sul dos açores (assim como de outra terra qualquer onde haja habitantes) mas o entusiasme que se vive neste fórum quando os modelos indicam a passagem de um furacão por àguas portuguesas, esse ninguém, daí para muitos sermos "meteoloucos"...


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 00:16)

Pois é! lol É verdade... e acho que nem uma pessoa com esse seguro estaria com muita vontade de ver a desgraça nos outros.
Esperemos que não aconteça, mas estou com adrenalina, é verdade lol.

Entretanto, recebi mais um aviso por mail da meteo.pt
Amarelo p/ Grupo Oriental: Trovoadas e Percipitação. Das 22h às 5h.

Edit: Já comecei a ouvir trovoada!


----------



## stormy (13 Set 2012 às 02:53)

Boas noites.
As imagens de satélite mostram uma reorganização e um adensar do nucleo central da Nadine, com aglometrados convectivos muito activos ( Topos<-80ºC) a invadir o centro de circulação.






A leste do ciclone temos algum ar seco nos niveis médios, que se enrolou na circulação, erodindo alguma convecção especialmente no sector oeste...mas como o nucleo central está muito activo pode-se assumir que a Nadine se encontra em intensificação.

No trajecto para NW-N as condições peramanecerão favoraveis pelo menos até ás 100h, quando a Nadine começar a sofrer os efeitos do shear associado ao jet subtropical, e tambem de ar seco que se concentra no bordo oeste da cut-off que está nos Açores.

A partir dai...
Os modelos preveem de modo cada vez mais unissono que a Nadine se desloque até perto dos Açores, sendo depois absorvida pela depressão em altura que se situa perto das ilhas, transitando para um sistema hibrido ou extratropical, ainda assim capaz de provocar chuvas e ventos fortes assim como mar agitado

A outra hipotese que parece minimamente realista é a de que a Nadine se mantenha a sul dos Açores, na periferia N da alta subtropical , sob uma lingua de agua muito quente que se extende até perto do G. de Cadiz, e num ambiente caracterizado por shear menos intenso e alguma divergencia em altura...se esta segunda via for a solução final, então a Nadine poderá aproximar-se de Pt continental ainda como TS ou TD antes de ser absorvida por nulceos de baixa pressão proximos ao UK...esta solução seria talvez a melhor, não só a nivel de interesse cientifico ( seria apenas o 2º sistema tropical a atingir a Europa continental desde que há registos..) como as chuvas intensas poderiam ser benéficas para atenuar a seca que vivemos.

É de referir que uma TS com ventos sustentados de 80km.h não causaria muitos mais danos do que uma daquelas fortes tempestades Atlanticas de Inverno que volta e meia cá passam...e os efeitos beneficos da chuva compensariam e bem os eventuais danos causados pelo vento.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2012 às 11:10)

A Tempestade tropical NADINE está com intensidade próxima à de furacão e está previsto que continue a fortalecer-se, o NHC indica que pode tornar-se um furacão ao longo do dia de hoje:


----------



## Snowy (13 Set 2012 às 11:14)

> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER   8
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 500 AM AST THU SEP 13 2012
> ...


----------



## icewoman (13 Set 2012 às 12:00)

Bom dia,


o GFS ás 228H coloca a Nadine sobre a Madeira...até agora foi o unico modelo que coloca esta hipotese.

Neste momento ainda é muito cedo para dar como certo esta trajectoria?


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 12:00)

** * * Atualização * * **






> *This GOES East satellite image shows two tropical storms...one over the Atlantic and the other over the eastern North Pacific. In the Atlantic, Tropical Storm Nadine is nearing hurricane-strength tonight, centered about 875 miles east-northeast of the Lesser Antilles. Maximum sustained winds are 65 mph, and Nadine is expected to become a hurricane tonight or early Thursday. Its northwest motion is forecast to turn toward the north-northwest by Thursday Night. Nadine is not a threat to land.*
> Meanwhile. newly-formed Tropical Storm Kristy is centered about 380 miles south-southeast of the southern tip of Baja California. Maximum sustained winds are 45 mph, and some strengthening is possible during the next two days. A northwest to west-northwest track is forecast, taking the center away from the southwestern coast of Mexico and south of the southern tip of Baja California.
> Get the lastest on both storms, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov[/url]





*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2012 às 12:10)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> o GFS ás 228H coloca a Nadine sobre a Madeira...até agora foi o unico modelo que coloca esta hipotese.
> ...



As runs de hoje do GFS colocam a passar sobre os Açores e não sobre a Madeira !


----------



## icewoman (13 Set 2012 às 12:12)

Aurélio disse:


> As runs de hoje do GFS colocam a passar sobre os Açores e não sobre a Madeira !





Desculpa devo ter visto mal...nao consigo postar a imagem mas vi sobre a Madeira...passa 1º pelos Açores e depois desce ate á Madeira.


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 12:29)

icewoman disse:


> Desculpa devo ter visto mal...nao consigo postar a imagem mas vi sobre a Madeira...passa 1º pelos Açores e depois desce ate á Madeira.



Acho isso um bocado improvável. Pelo menos não é isso que mostram os modelos.

A previsão é de que ele se aproxime dos Açores para depois prosseguir para norte e não para sul, mas claro que até lá tudo pode mudar.

Por exemplo, hoje só o GFS mostra ele passando sobre os Açores e os outros a porem ele a passar a oeste dos Açores.

É questão de ir vendo como as coisas correm.

Cumps!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 12:34)

** * * Atualização * * **






> *Tropical Storm Nadine is close to hurrricane strength, centered this morning over the Atlantic Ocean about 800 miles east-northeast of the northern Leeward Islands. Maximum sustained winds are 70 mph, and Nadine could become a hurricane today. Its northwest movement is expected to become north-northwest tonight and north on Friday. Nadine is not a threat to land.*
> Meanwhile, over the eastern North Pacific Ocean, Tropical Storm Kristy is centered about 165 miles east of Socorro Island. Maximum sustained winds are 50 mph, and some strengthening is expected during the next day or so. It's moving toward the west-northwest, with the center of Kristy expected to pass well south of the southern tip of Baja California during the next 24 hours. However, rough surf is expected along the coast of southwestern Mexico and the southern Baja Peninsula.
> Get the latest on the tropics, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov





*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2012 às 12:53)

Nas saídas operacionais de modelos globais, a novidade de hoje foi do ECMWF (00z) que já não traz a Nadine para os Açores, ficaria a Oeste, como ontem tinham modelos como o UKMO e o CMC. O GFS continua a trazer. Aumentou mais um pouco a incerteza.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2012 às 15:28)

O furacão que está a formar, existe a possibilidade de chegar a Portugal e passar na zona de Aveiro, Porto?
É ainda um bocado impossivel de prever, mas é provavel?

Podem dar a vossa opnião.

Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2012 às 15:45)

Miguel96 disse:


> O furacão que está a formar, existe a possibilidade de chegar a Portugal e passar na zona de Aveiro, Porto?
> É ainda um bocado impossivel de prever, mas é provavel?
> 
> Podem dar a vossa opnião.
> ...



Na minha opinião existe 0,1% de probabilidades. Se chegar aos Açores em estado de Furacão já me vai surpreender, isto se passar por lá. Mas como tu dizes, é um pouco impossível de prever.


----------



## Daniel253 (13 Set 2012 às 15:52)

Grupo Oriental






Grupo Central






pelos vistos "ela " nao se decide


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2012 às 15:55)

Penso que o Nadine deverá chegar ao arquipélago dos Açores, em fase de tempestade tropical ou possivelmente já depressão tropical e seguir para Norte/Noroeste onde "morrerá", não se deslocando em direcção ao Continente.

Ainda falta bastante tempo, pelo que possivelmente nem os Açores irá atingir e muito menos podemos falar para já de Portugal Continental que tem neste momento uma baixíssima probabilidade de vir a ser atingido.


----------



## Hazores (13 Set 2012 às 16:01)

Calma, deixem primeiro a "nadine" chegar a furacão e ver como ela se comporta (até onde evolui, as surpresas acontecem nestas ocasiões) para depois ver onde vai a nadine chegar...


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 16:12)

Hazores disse:


> Calma, deixem primeiro a "nadine" chegar a furacão e ver como ela se comporta (até onde evolui, as surpresas acontecem nestas ocasiões) para depois ver onde vai a nadine chegar...



Este pessoal está com uma pressa do caraças...

No dia em que um Furacão chegar ao continente português ou, como muitos gostam de chamar, "Portugal", será um claro sinal de que o inferno gelou.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2012 às 16:13)

Deixo o ensemble do GFS que ajuda a perceber a incerteza acima das 96/120 horas








E entretanto não se intensificou hoje como se esperava supostamente com condições bastante favoráveis, está até com um formato estranho e assimétrico para a zona, que mais parece lembrar uma tempestade subtropical.


----------



## Daniel253 (13 Set 2012 às 16:30)

Kamikaze disse:


> Este pessoal está com uma pressa do caraças...
> 
> No dia em que um Furacão chegar ao continente português ou, como muitos gostam de chamar, "Portugal", será um claro sinal de que o inferno gelou.



é a ansiadade.. depois quando cá chegar é pedir pa se ir embora rapidamente

vai ser mais uma noite a ver a RTP açores 

o coelho nao ia querer ver a "nadine"

isso so resultava em mais medidas de austeridade


----------



## slbfever (13 Set 2012 às 17:29)

Boa tarde,
Cá por mim, será daquelas tempestades que só à última saberemos onde passará. A instabilidade que se criou aqui nos Açores está a complicar as contas dos modelos de previsão. Gosto de observar estes fenómenos mas o que me preocupa neste caso, é a semana que estamos a ter neste momento. É que com toda a precipitação que já tivemos e que ainda vamos ter esta semana, não precisávamos de uma tempestade destas na próxima semana...Sabemos que as maiores calamidades que acontecerem por cá foram sempre com forte precipitação após vários dias de chuva. Quando o Gordon passou, as terras estavam relativamente secas, agora a história é outra. Espero que passe só o vento e que o centro fique pelo mar!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 18:17)

** * * Atualização * * **​


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 18:25)

*Última atualização sobre a Tempestade Tropical Nadine até às 17h25 (Açores)​*


> Tropical Storm Nadine is still expected to become a hurricane later today as it moves towards the northwest over the open waters of the Atlantic Ocean. Centered at midday about 770 miles east-northeast of the northern Leeward Islands, Nadine has maximum sustained winds of 70 mph. It is not a threat to land.
> Get the latest on this storm, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov



*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 19:53)

Viva!

A última actualização do ECMWF prevê agora que a tempestade tenha um movimento muito lento sobre os grupos central e oriental e isso por 3 dias seguidos, ao contrário da anterior previsão que metia a Nadine a oeste do arquipélago açoriano. 

Está tudo ainda muito super confuso 

De qualquer forma é caso para se ter em conta. 

Cumps!


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 20:03)

Três Dias??... Chiça!! lol
Mas, os meus fracos conhecimentos dizem que será em Tempestade Tropical e não como Furacão. Right?

"Cam" da Vila Franca: http://spotazores.com/vila-franca-do-campo


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 20:07)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Três Dias??... Chiça!! lol
> Mas, os meus fracos conhecimentos dizem que será em Tempestade Tropical e não como Furacão. Right?



Olha Francisco, Tempestade Tropical ou Furacão na minha opinião vai dar ao mesmo 

Mas se isso se concretizar com movimento lento sobre as ilhas, mesmo que seja apenas como tempestade tropical, não é caso para brincadeira...é que são 3 dias de "pancadaria"...


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 20:09)

Azor disse:


> Olha Francisco, Tempestade Tropical ou Furacão na minha opinião vai dar ao mesmo
> 
> Mas se isso se concretizar com movimento lento sobre as ilhas, mesmo que seja apenas como tempestade tropical, não é caso para brincadeira...é que são 3 dias de "pancadaria"...



Pois. E as terras já estão molhadas destes últimos dias de chuva... com mais esses 3 dias (se acontecer), vai ser mesmo "pancadaria", como dizes lol.


----------



## Daniel253 (13 Set 2012 às 20:41)

onde tiraram essa ideia dos tres dias?

Acho que ainda é cedo para se confirmar isso ou nao!?


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 20:48)

Daniel253 disse:


> onde tiraram essa ideia dos tres dias?
> 
> Acho que ainda é cedo para se confirmar isso ou nao!?



Ninguém tirou ideia alguma.
Os modelos falam por si insistindo na presença desta tempestade sobre os Açores.
Sim é cedo mas é uma previsão tão viável como as outras.


----------



## Daniel253 (13 Set 2012 às 20:53)

tipo 3 dias, vai ser muito mau.  nao vai haver terra que aguente 3 dias de chuva pesada.


----------



## AzoreanShark (13 Set 2012 às 21:56)

Está a chover bem e com trovoada em São Miguel, já é o 3º dia em que se sentem trovoadas. Isto anda instável por cá...


----------



## AzoreanShark (13 Set 2012 às 22:23)

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...amento?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

A chuva já começa a deixar marca... Pergunto-me, com a previsão contínua de chuva, e possibilidade de chegar cá a tempestade, é motivo para preocupação?


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2012 às 22:49)

+ 1 a acompanhar


----------



## Snowy (13 Set 2012 às 22:54)

> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  10
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> ISSUED BY THE HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK MD
> ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Set 2012 às 22:58)

Azor disse:


> Olha Francisco, Tempestade Tropical ou Furacão na minha opinião vai dar ao mesmo



Não vai dar ao mesmo... ambos são sistemas tropicais, mas um furacão é mais intenso e perigoso que uma tempestade tropical. Uma tempestade tropical pode passar a furacão de categoria 1 ou mais caso se intensifique, assim como um furacão pode passar a tempestade tropical caso enfraqueça.

Poderia não ser muito relevante a diferença se estivessemos na dúvida entre um furacão de cat 1 já fraco ou uma tempestade tropical forte, perto dos limites de vento e pressão onde existe a transição entre ambos.

A incerteza ainda é muita, mas a probabilidade de a NADINE vir a passar pelo menos perto dos Açores é considerável.


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 23:59)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não vai dar ao mesmo... ambos são sistemas tropicais, mas um furacão é mais intenso e perigoso que uma tempestade tropical. Uma tempestade tropical pode passar a furacão de categoria 1 ou mais caso se intensifique, assim como um furacão pode passar a tempestade tropical caso enfraqueça.
> 
> Poderia não ser muito relevante a diferença se estivessemos na dúvida entre um furacão de cat 1 já fraco ou uma tempestade tropical forte, perto dos limites de vento e pressão onde existe a transição entre ambos.
> 
> A incerteza ainda é muita, mas a probabilidade de a NADINE vir a passar pelo menos perto dos Açores é considerável.



Eu sei que são diferentes, mas ambos têm em comum mau tempo que era isso que estava-me a referir.
Ainda é cedo para se ter certezas do que vai acontecer.

Vamos aguardar para ver como isto vai evoluir,

Cumps


----------



## Marisitah (14 Set 2012 às 06:37)

> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  11
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 1100 PM AST THU SEP 13 2012
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Set 2012 às 08:31)

Enorme confusão ainda na previsão na trajectoria sendo que o ECM é aquele o coloca a fazer um movimento mais para leste e não tanto para Nordeste como os outros os modelos o que faz com que no ECM atinja os Açores e depois tenha um movimento altamente improvável de acontecer mas que este modelo insiste há 2 runs seguidas.
Em todos os outros modelos depois de um movimento para leste/nordeste apanhará o dorso do AA e será empurrado novamente para leste

Em nenhum dos outros modelos atinge os Açores ....


----------



## Snowy (14 Set 2012 às 10:18)

Ainda não foi desta que Nadine encontrou condições favoráveis para tornar-se furacão.




> BULLETIN
> 
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  12
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> ...




Realmente, os modelos não parecem saber o que fazer da Nadine nas últimas saídas...a única coisa que quase todos têm em comum é um recurvamente para noroeste ainda antes de chegar aos Açores e a partir daí, não se sabe mais nada.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2012 às 12:12)

Era esperado que a NADINE chegasse a furacão mas tal não sucedeu, agora as condições tornaram-se mais desfavoráveis ao desenvolvimento, mas não é o momento de baixar a guarda. 

Nos últimos frames da imagem de IR nota-se uma diminuição da convecção junto ao seu centro, contudo não se prevê o enfraquecimento do sistema, pelo menos para já. O NHC mantém a possibilidade do NADINE poder chegar a furacão embora as condições por agora não sejam as melhores.

Neste momento apresenta este aspeto:





O flanco Este da NADINE apresenta alguma desorganização , ao contrario dos flancos Sul e Oeste em que é visível o _outflow_ do sistema.


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2012 às 12:59)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento apresenta este aspeto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provavelmente devido à interação com o ciclone nos Açores. Pelo satélite observei braços de nebulosidade interligados da Nadine ao ciclone.


----------



## icewoman (14 Set 2012 às 13:15)

Boa tarde,


Existe alguma probabilidade da Nadine passar pela Madeira?


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2012 às 13:45)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> Existe alguma probabilidade da Nadine passar pela Madeira?



Ainda é cedo para saber a resposta mas neste momento os modelos não apontam para isso.


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2012 às 15:17)

A Nadine ao longo das ultimas horas tem reforçado a convecção central, e parece estar a formar um CDO, sinal de organização do nucleo, e de possivel intensificação.
Apesar disso, algum shear com componente SW tem sido observado, com uma parcela da circulação á superficie exposta a sul da massa convectiva, o que indica que a circulação está algo inclinada em altitude, no sentido SW-NE .

Nas proximas horas uma ULL a W da Nadine deverá fortalecer-se, o que criará um aumento do shear, mas, por contrapartida, haverá divergencia em altura e a presença de um fluxo intenso de SW a oeste do sistema, nos niveis altos, poderá criar um canal de outflow novo e mais eficaz, ajudando a Nadine no processo de intensificação.

Portanto...apesar do shear, é provavel que a Nadine continue a intensificar e talvez ao fim do dia de hoje esteja perto de ser um Cat1.

A partir das 48h os modelos preveem uma diminuição do shear, devido á formação de uma crista anticiclonica a norte da Nadine, unida ao cinturão subtropical, e a Nadine iniciará um movimento para E/ENE entre o bordo norte do cinturão subtropical e a cut-off nos Açores.

A Nadine, entre as 36 e as 72/84h terá um periodo favoravel a uma maior intensificação, e não seria de estranhar que atingisse cat2.


----------



## Snowy (14 Set 2012 às 15:53)

Sem grandes novidades na última actualização.



> BULLETIN
> 
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  13
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 15:58)

** * * Atualização * * **

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/nnD33.jpg[/IMG]​


> Tropical Storm Nadine is heading north over the open waters of the Atlantic Ocean, centered at midday about 735 miles east-southeast of Bermuda. A turn toward the northeast and east is expected during the next 48 hours.
> Maximum sustained winds are 70 mph. Some strengthening is possible, and Nadine could become a hurricane on Sunday.
> Get the latest on this storm, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov




*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Teles (14 Set 2012 às 16:58)




----------



## stormy (14 Set 2012 às 19:46)

Segundo o RBTOP e o SHORTWAVE do NHC, no seio do CDO parece estar-se a desenvolver um warm spot, que é sinal de que se pode estar a tentar formar um olho.
A convecção mantem-se activa á volta desse warm spot central, com topos frios bem em volta do nucleo.


----------



## marco_antonio (14 Set 2012 às 19:55)

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hurricanes/archives/2012/h2012-nadine.html


----------



## Marisitah (14 Set 2012 às 22:43)

> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  14
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 500 PM AST FRI SEP 14 2012
> ...


----------



## Daniel253 (14 Set 2012 às 23:30)

neste mapa "NADINE" passa pelo grupo central


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2012 às 23:39)

Daniel253 disse:


> neste mapa "NADINE" passa pelo grupo central



Nessa carta, o cenário mais provável mete a Nadine a passar a sul do grupo ocidental, já como tempestade tropical. O círculo laranja significa a incerteza da rota da depressão, portanto há a possibilidade da Nadine afectar os grupos ocidental e/ou central, na quarta-feira, não sendo esse o trajecto mais provável.


----------



## Daniel253 (15 Set 2012 às 08:34)

NADINE Furacao Cat 1


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2012 às 10:45)

As trajectórias que estão a sair nos diversos modelos tornam a NADINE muito errática sendo possível atravessar os Açores em vários capítulos...


----------



## AzoreanShark (15 Set 2012 às 10:51)

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=28762&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10

Os meios de comunicação social já começam a falar do assunto.


----------



## Snowy (15 Set 2012 às 11:07)

Agreste disse:


> As trajectórias que estão a sair nos diversos modelos tornam a NADINE muito errática sendo possível atravessar os Açores em vários capítulos...



O GFS põe Nadine a "dançar" pelos Açores entre os dias 19 e 22. Mas a 100h-180h de distância ainda vamos ver muitas mudanças. 
Mas até agora,  na  última actualização do NHC, a previsão agora é de Nadine poder passar como tempestade tropical desta vez mais a sudoeste do grupo central e já não do ocidental. O cone de incerteza já engloba todo o arquipélago.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2012 às 12:34)

** * * Atualização * * **

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/nnD33.jpg[/IMG]​


> Nadine became a hurricane overnight, the eighth of this Atlantic season, and is centered on this Saturday morning over the open waters of the Atlantic Ocean almost 800 miles east of Bermuda. Maximum sustained winds are 75 mph, a Category One hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. Some slight strengthening is possible today, then little change tonight through Monday. Its northeast movement is expected to become east later today.
> Get the latest on Nadine, includine graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov




*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Snowy (15 Set 2012 às 13:01)

Na última run das 6h do GFS, a Nadine volta a estar a sudoeste do grupo ocidental dos Açores na próxima quarta-feira, muito diferente da run das 0hh00. Trajectória de Nadine muito incerta ainda...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2012 às 13:32)

> *Tempestade Tropical Vai Passar Pelos Açores*
> Furacão Nadine vai perder força até chegar às ilhas
> 
> Um mês depois da passagem do furacão Gordon pelos Açores, o arquipélago está no caminho da tempestade tropical Nadine, que deverá afetar as ilhas açorianas na quinta e sexta-feira da próxima semana.
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...ne-tempo-meteorologia-tvi24/1374787-4071.html

Veremos...


----------



## Snowy (15 Set 2012 às 13:51)

E já começa o circo na comunicação social..."Tempestade Tropical *Vai* Passar Pelos Açores"

Estes títulos só me dão dores de cabeça...


----------



## Hazores (15 Set 2012 às 14:00)

Snowy disse:


> E já começa o circo na comunicação social..."Tempestade Tropical *Vai* Passar Pelos Açores"
> 
> Estes títulos só me dão dores de cabeça...



eu tinha já um post pronto para publicar mas apaguei,  acho que quanto maior importância damos à má comunicação social, mais eles vendem e abusam das notícias sensacionalistas....
Para dizer a verdade tenho mais "medo" das redes socias, que também já andam a publicar que vai passar um furacão, etc.... (atenção que não é publicado por organismos oficiais) ou seja a própria população está a começar a falar sem perceber nada do assunto e outros vão atrás, partilhando essa informação errrada.... e caso não aconteca nada (assim espero) é que os organismos oficiais não fazem nada de jeito...


----------



## AzoreanShark (15 Set 2012 às 14:15)

É normal que as pessoas usem o facebook, e e normal que de lá saiam algumas inverdades... Até já li quem dizia que o tempo que andava a fazer aqui já era a nadine...

A comunicação social quer é vender, já é típico, quando falam de sismos, eu também fico doido 

Tenho mais medo desta Nadine do que do Gordon ( Terrenos encharcados ), esperemos que a comunicação social tenha muito pouca notícia para dar.


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2012 às 14:44)

Quando começarem com as apostas, eu já tenho a minha pronta! lol :P


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2012 às 14:48)

Nas últimas saídas do ECMWF e do GFS, o Nadine não progrediria mais quando estivesse a chegar aos Açores devido ao fortalecimento de altas pressões entre a Terra Nova e Açores, levando o ciclone para Oeste no GFS ou para sul no ECMWF, devido ao ciclone tropical ser apanhando na circulação destas altas pressões bastante marcadas. Basicamente continua tudo em aberto, pois basta este fortalecimento do anticiclone temporalmente se atrasar um pouco, adiantar-se ou ser menos  intenso, etc, para acabar por ter bastante impacto na trajectória daqui a dias.

*ECMWF*







*GFS*








Quanto ao resto, o furacão pelo que se vê pelo satélite enfrenta problemas, está a ser afectado por shear que já se pode considerar razoavelmente significativo mas tem-se aguentado bem até agora tendo-se mesmo intensificado para 70kt e pressão mínima de 983mb (best track das 12z), embora seja um pouco incerto se continua assim.


----------



## Marisitah (15 Set 2012 às 16:10)

> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  17
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 1100 AM AST SAT SEP 15 2012
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2012 às 17:49)

** * * Atualização * * **






> Hurricane Nadine is a little stronger as it moves towards the east-northeast. It's centered at midday over the open waters of the Atlantic Ocean almost 1400 miles west-southwest of the Azores.
> Maximum sustained winds are 80 mph, a Category One hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricnae Wind Scale. Litte change in strength is expected during the next 48 hours.
> Get the latest on this hurricane, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov




*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Daniel253 (16 Set 2012 às 10:30)

sera que vai ser assim, ou ainda vamos ter mudanças?


----------



## David sf (16 Set 2012 às 11:21)

> Hurricane Nadine Discussion Number 20
> 
> 
> HURRICANE NADINE DISCUSSION NUMBER  20
> ...



Muita incerteza neste momento. Creio que caso não haja a referida interacção com a depressão a níveis altos, que os Açores serão poupados à Nadine. Caso haja essa interacção, é natural que ela se torne extratropical ou híbrida, e se desloque ligeiramente para norte.


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2012 às 13:25)

David sf disse:


> Muita incerteza neste momento. Creio que caso não haja a referida interacção com a depressão a níveis altos, que os Açores serão poupados à Nadine. Caso haja essa interacção, é natural que ela se torne extratropical ou híbrida, e se desloque ligeiramente para norte.



Os últimos dois parágrafos da _discussion _são reveladores, basicamente o NHC não faz a mínima ideia do que acontecerá à Nadine no dia 5 (120 horas), e por isso até "param" o ciclone ao pé dos Açores na previsão oficial.

A maioria dos modelos nesta altura mostra mesmo uma extratropicalização passando o ciclone nos Açores para norte, voltando para trás outra vez eventualmente nos Açores, mas neste processo de interação com a actual depressão que está nos Açores nem se sabe aonde fica propriamente localizado o que resta da circulação do ciclone tropical original, são processos sempre complexos e confusos, contudo bastante interessantes de acompanhar. 

É mais fácil quem se interesse pelo assunto visualizar os vários modelos para compreender a confusão em que a coisa está:
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/

Pode ser que nos próximos dias fique mais claro.


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 14:02)

Que Confusão!!
Achei estranho o NHC "parar" a Nadine, pensei até que se fosse dissipar cá. Mas então eles não sabem o que vai acontecer ainda...
Bonito serviço... esta depressão está a dar-nos problemas! Com a Nadine _em cima_ a ver vamos como irá correr!


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 14:07)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Que Confusão!!
> Achei estranho o NHC "parar" a Nadine, pensei até que se fosse dissipar cá. Mas então eles não sabem o que vai acontecer ainda...
> Bonito serviço... esta depressão está a dar-nos problemas! Com a Nadine _em cima_ a ver vamos como irá correr!





Pelo que vi no GFS a NADINE "estaciona"mesmo em cima dos Açores.

Serão muitos dias com precipitação(moderada a forte).


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 14:10)

Nos modelos vi que ela paira pelos açores, volta para trás, etc.
Que confusão mesmo. E pela pressão, será em Furacão?? No NHC eles _não_ prevêem isso...


----------



## Chingula (16 Set 2012 às 15:24)

O facto de vários modelos darem com alguma consistência uma espécie de bloqueio do Nadine na vizinhança dos Açores (em vez de um rápido deslocamento, como no caso Gordon) deve-se ter em conta os riscos de elevados índices de precipitação (para além do vento e do temporal no mar)...na sequência de um Setembro já de si bastante chuvoso.


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 16:01)

A "dança" continua nos últimos modelos. 






Último boletim do NHC:



> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  21
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 1100 AM AST SUN SEP 16 2012
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2012 às 22:11)

O Furacão Nadine enfraqueceu um pouco hoje, para 65kt (120 KM/H) e 985mb, devido ao shear (cizalhamento do vento) e alguma diminuição da convecção, embora mesmo há pouco tenha rebentado uma forte torre convectiva no centro, estando portanto entre o limite da classificação de Furacão, categoria que contudo deverá manter pelo menos amanhã. O shear está previsto diminuir um pouco, mas em contrapartida entrará gradualmente em água um pouco menos quente



Quanto a previsões, o cenário continua complexo de perceber o que acontecerá nos Açores mesmo a apenas 4/5 dias.
Para já a previsão oficial do NHC, daqui a pouco acrescento mais pormenores:


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2012 às 22:12)

Chingula disse:


> ...deve-se ter em conta os riscos de elevados índices de precipitação (para além do vento e do temporal no mar)...na sequência de um Setembro já de si bastante chuvoso.



Como o Chingula refere, se de facto o "NADINE" afectar os Açores tanto tempo como alguns modelos prevêem, então teremos precipitação em cima de precipitação abundante que já tem caído em alguma ilhas do arquipélago.
Com pressão a rondar os 972\974 hPa, os ventos poderão também (se se confirmar) ser fortes, ainda mais se atendermos à orografia das ilhas Açorianas.
Continuemos a acompanhar a saída dos modelos.

O que é certo, é que este sistema tropical tem o condão de mais uma vez permitir um melhor conhecimento da dinâmica da atmosfera. Aqui aprendemos!

Edit (22.45h): Continuando sobre o tema...

Penso que a razão deste sistema poder fazer "marcha-atrás", será o facto de uma depressão em altura, proveniente do norte, se misturar algures sobre ou ligeiramente a norte dos Açores e obrigar ao "NADINE", ou ao sistema "híbrido" daí resultante, a efectuar um movimento retrógrado.
Deixo aqui estas imagens do CPPM da AEMET para os dias 19 a 22, numa carta de previsão aos 500 hPa:


















Por favor corrijam-me se estiver errado


----------



## Azor (16 Set 2012 às 22:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como o Chingula refere, se de facto o "NADINE" afectar os Açores tanto tempo como alguns modelos prevêem, então teremos precipitação em cima de precipitação abundante que já tem caído em alguma ilhas do arquipélago.
> Com pressão a rondar os 972\974 hPa, os ventos poderão também (se se confirmar) ser fortes, ainda mais se atendermos à orografia das ilhas Açorianas.
> Continuemos a acompanhar a saída dos modelos.



Pode vir a ser um bocado complicado já que os solos das ilhas estão neste momento super encharcados...com mais uma semana de chuva forte que se avizinha, o inevitável pode acontecer...e toda a gente sabe como essas coisas funcionam sempre que ocorrem episódios longos e consecutivos de precipitação em excesso aqui nos Açores...


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2012 às 22:38)

O cenário com maior risco é a absorção do Nadine por uma depressão em altura que subitamente se desprende de latitudes mais a norte levando a uma intensificação do conjunto (cavamento) já não como sistema tropical mas uma depressão híbrida bastante activa com bastante convecção dispersa por várias complexos convectivos e não apenas num como num ciclone tropical. O campo de vento também se iria expandir bastante.

Mas refiro que é para já *apenas um cenário entre vários outros*, que modelos como o GFS e o ECMWF 12z estão a modelar, mas outros modelos não, e temos também visto como os modelos andam a mudar bastante de saída para saída, amanhã já podem mostrar outra coisa, ainda ontem alguns destes mostravam um bloqueio de altas pressões a impedir que o Nadine se aproximasse demasiado dos Açores.  

A evolução da depressão em altura parece um bocado "forçada" nestes modelos e a 100 horas sabemos bem pela nossa experiência em Portugal que depressões em altura são elas próprias bastante incertas nos modelos a essa distancia. 

Seria meteorológicamente falando uma coisa interessante de seguir, embora para os Açores possa ser um cenário com algum risco acrescido.


*GFS Geopotencial e Temperatura aos 500hpa, onde se vê a depressão em altura (núcleo frio) e a depressão tropical (núcleo quente)*








*GFS Vento 2 metros e Pressão atmosférica*








*GFS Precipitação*






O NHC tem referido o assunto embora aparentemente não acredite muito neste cenário, mas sim nalguma interacção fujiwhara entre as depressões, com o movimento do ciclone a ser mais errático devido a essa interacção.


*Discussão 20*



> THE INTENSITY FORECAST IS FULL OF ISSUES.  THE FIRST IS THE WESTERLY
> SHEAR...WHICH LIKELY SHOULD CONTINUE FOR THE NEXT 24 HR AND COULD
> CAUSE WEAKENING.  THE SECOND IS THAT THE GLOBAL MODELS FORECAST TWO
> UPPER-LEVEL SHORTWAVE TROUGHS WEST OF NADINE TO OVERTAKE THE
> ...




*Discussão 21*



> NADINE IS
> FORECAST TO BEGIN TO INTERACT WITH A SEPARATE MID- TO UPPER-LEVEL
> LOW OVER THE NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC...WHICH COULD RESULT IN ERRATIC
> MOTION OCCURRING WHEN THE CYCLONE IS LOCATED JUST SOUTHWEST OF THE
> ...




*Discussão 22*



> A SLOW TURN TO THE
> EAST IS EXPECTED BY DAYS 4 AND 5 WHEN THE CYCLONE IS FORECAST TO
> UNDERGO BINARY INTERACTION WITH A SEPARATE MID- TO UPPER-LEVEL LOW
> THAT IS EXPECTED TO DROP SOUTHWARD OVER THE NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2012 às 22:55)

O Vince antecipou-se por pouco ao que estava a escrever, e deixei a meio, para adormecer os miúdos.
No meu posto anterior referia-me ao possível sistema híbrido resultante da interacção entre os dois sistemas. Se se confirmar isto, a expansão do sistema seria notória, falta agora saber que passos se poderão dar em seguida.
Se neste contexto a precipitação poderia ser menor, já o vento poderia afectar todas as ilhas e eventualmente seria ainda mais forte do que na passagem do sistema primário do "NADINE".

São muitos "ses", muita volatilidade dos modelos, mas apraz-me seguir o que irá acontecer.
Espero que não hajam danos materiais ou vidas em risco, mas estamos com o coração palpitante por mais um sistema afectar directamente o território português...


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 23:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Espero que não hajam danos materiais ou vidas em risco, mas estamos com o coração palpitante por mais um sistema afectar directamente o território português...



É sem dúvida um sistema bastante interessante para aprender, pena é que, a confirmar-se, vem em péssima altura. Podia ter esperado mais um bocadinho, depois de uns dias de sol...Na última run do GFS, a previsão das 120h é "curiosa"...arrisco-me apenas a dizer isto.  Vá lá que 120h ainda está longe e muito pode mudar. Veremos


----------



## Knyght (16 Set 2012 às 23:35)

Vince disse:


> Quando referem que tem chovido bastante nalgumas zonas, alguém tem dados de precipitação acumulada de algumas estações ao longo das últimas 2/3 semanas ?



Basta seguires no tópico e verás que tem havido já algumas derrocadas... Logo os terrenos deverão estão encharcados...


----------



## AzoreanShark (16 Set 2012 às 23:37)

Há terrenos já ensopados, com poças de água... Hoje na costa norte zona do Porto Formoso choveu forte e feio...

Esperamos que ele passe bem longe


----------



## Hazores (17 Set 2012 às 01:15)

Vince disse:


> Quando referem que tem chovido bastante nalgumas zonas, alguém tem dados de precipitação acumulada de algumas estações ao longo das últimas 2/3 semanas ?



boas Vince,
é muito dicil alguem conseguir registos de alguma zona, porque a chuva que tem caido no arquipélago tem sido extremamente localizada.

posso dar-te como exemplo ontem, em que, por acaso a chuva torrencial, 40mm/h, (gráfico abaixo) que ocorreu em angra do heroísmo foi registado pela estação do IM (em santa luzia). A precipitação caiu numa distância de 5, 6 Km no máximo, sendo que numa freguesia aproximadamente a 8 km de distância do centro de angra do heroísmo o chão estava seco, Daí, na minha opinião, ser praticamente impossivel apresentar valores concretos de precipitação. 







Caso se verifique o pior cenário, junção dos dois sistemas, dando origem a uma depressão em cavamento, estacionária nos Açores, certamente que muitos dos solos poderão não "aguentar" mais água (isto nas ilhas do grupo oriental e ilha terceira), mas se tivermos a sorte de chover em zonas que não sofreram tanto encharcamento esta semana até pode não acontecer nada. No caso das outras ilhas penso que os solos ainda suportam bem a chuva que possa cair na próxima semana, mais uma vez refiro que isto é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2012 às 08:39)

A aparência de Nadine deteriorou-se bastante durante esta noite e Nadine baixou de categoria para Tempestade Tropical, 60k(110 km/h) e 987 MB








Em relação ao que se falou ontem, nas saídas das 00z o modelo canadiano CMC/GEM juntou-se também ao GFS e ECMWF na interacção do que resta de Nadine com uma depressão em altura, outros como o UKMO não a tem.
Esta interacção é especialmente agressiva e perigosa no GFS 00z, esperemos que suavize em próximas saídas e que a Nadine até lá também enfraqueça ainda mais. Até 5ªf/6ªf em que esse processo pode ocorrer ainda falta algum tempo.

*Discussão 23, da madrugada 03:00 utc*



> TROPICAL STORM NADINE DISCUSSION NUMBER  23
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 1100 PM AST SUN SEP 16 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2012 às 09:46)

Mais uma actualização do NHC 

*Discussão 24 (09:00utc)*



> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 170838
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/170838.shtml


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2012 às 10:18)

Boas tardes, 
Como não existe nada para comentar na minha região  ,  venho comentar aqui.
Basicamente se a Nadine interagir com aquela depressão em altura , teremos nos Açores, uma semana inteira com chuva forte, trovoadas e muito, muito vento.

O que mostra o GFS é qualquer de extraordinário mas ao mesmo tempo muito perigoso, em que seriam demasiados dias, com ventos superiores a 100 km/h, trovoadas, chuva intensa e pontualmente muito intensa.

Sinceramente não acho que o cenário venha a ser tão extremo como o modelado e muito menos tão duradouro como o modelado...

Basicamente acredito que os modelos ainda não saibam o que fazer com a Nadine !


----------



## Snowy (17 Set 2012 às 10:41)

O vento em si não me preocupa, ventos fortes são normais nas ilhas, então no grupo ocidental é o dia a dia no inverno, desde que se tome as devidas precauções claro. A chuva é que é preocupante nesta altura, e claro que aliada ao vento pior ainda. Só resta ir seguindo e esperar para ver.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2012 às 11:02)

De acordo com a ultima run do GFS, não existe interacção com a depressão em altura pelo que pouco ... a NADINE "morrerá".


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2012 às 14:01)

A depressão perdeu practicamente toda a convecção central...a continuar assim nas proximas horas deverá ser considerada um vortice remanescente..


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2012 às 20:54)

Nas últimas saídas dos modelos (GFS 12z, ECMWF 12z, GEM 12z, etc) já não ocorre a acoplagem das duas depressões, o que é uma excelente notícia para os Açores (o GFS das 00z mostrava um cenário muito feio). A tendência é da depressão em altura não ser apanhada pela circulação do Nadine e escapar-se para leste, acabando algures perto da PI. 

Ainda assim Nadine é um ciclone com pressão bastante baixa que agora está a passar por um processo suave de "extra-tropicalização" devido a ar frio que existe em altura mas que não deve ser subestimado apesar da aparência nas últimas horas. A situação mantém-se bastante complexa de analisar e prever, as saídas dos modelos estão extraordinariamente dinâmicas com muitas mudanças de saída para saída, dando a ideia que apesar de não ocorrer a tal acoplagem pode mesmo ainda assim haver uma amplificação do ciclone devido à interacção com a corrente de jacto, mas o mesmo até pode nem sequer afectar directamente os Açores passando um pouco a sul. Mas como referi, a situação está muito dinâmica com imensa incerteza.


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2012 às 20:56)

O GfS Mostra na saída das 12z uma segunda passagem da Nadine nos Açores nos primeiros dias de Outubro provocada pela circulação do Anticiclone 



 







 





Já no ECMWF a Nadine parece que vai ser absorvida por uma depressão que esta sobre a terra nova


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2012 às 22:16)

A Nadine, ao contrario do que aparentava, está a passar por uma regeneração quase explosiva, que se iniciou apenas há algumas horas...

Isto deve-se provavelmente ao establecer de um regime de outflow bastante sólido, facilitado pela presença de divergencia em altura associada a um cavado na alta troposfera a oeste do ciclone.

Nas proximas horas, segundo o GFS12z, a Nadine sofrerá cada vez menos shear nos niveis médios, enquanto em altura a presença de uma short-wave aos 200-300hpa  poderá criar um canal de outflow muito vigoroso no sentido N/NE.

Portanto há hipoteses, agora que  a convecção regenerou-se junto ao centro, que a Nadine se possa intensificar algo...pelo menos enquanto  os sitema se mantem sob aguas que rondam os 25.5-27.5ºC.


----------



## Hazores (17 Set 2012 às 22:32)

stormy disse:


> A Nadine, ao contrario do que aparentava, está a passar por uma regeneração quase explosiva, que se iniciou apenas há algumas horas...
> 
> Isto deve-se provavelmente ao establecer de um regime de outflow bastante sólido, facilitado pela presença de divergencia em altura associada a um cavado na alta troposfera a oeste do ciclone.
> 
> ...



Ou seja....

Baralham-se as cartas e dá-se novamente....

é aguardar pelas próximas saídas dos modelos e esperar para ver quem acerta na lotaria...
Isto sim é um seguimento....


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Set 2012 às 03:39)

Konnichiwa,

Descrevo aqui, excepcionalmente, as condições meteorológicas correntes na costa sul/sueste, dado que, acredito já estarem relacionadas com a NADINE.

Depois de um dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado com abertas, ao principio da noite passou a muito nublado com chuva fraca. O vento sopra moderado do quadrante de leste (isto a "olhómetro").

A verdadeira notícia é que o mar, vai lá vai... Está muito, mesmo muito alteroso. Já lhe consigo sentir o sabor nos lábios e as gotas na cara, literalmente. Isto vai ficar giro, vai...
Estou a ver que vou ter de desenrascar uma boa _camcorder_ para dar uma prendinha aos amigos do meteopt.com...

Sayonara e bom descanso,


----------



## Wessel27 (18 Set 2012 às 03:51)

Saudações a todos ...

Como está o ponto da situação em relação ao Nadine? 

Sempre vai passar pelo arquipélago? 

Abraço


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2012 às 08:26)

Wessel27 disse:


> Como está o ponto da situação em relação ao Nadine?
> Sempre vai passar pelo arquipélago?



A tendência dum conjunto de modelos de ontem à tarde e noite era que o centro de Nadine passasse a sul do arquipélago (podendo ainda assim alguma banda de precipitação afectar as ilhas) e afastando-se depois ainda mais para sul, e a última previsão do NHC reflecte isso. 










Mas entretanto na madrugada com as saídas das 00z se modelos como o ECMWF continuam a mostrar esse cenário, outros voltaram atrás como o GFS e GEM que modelam novamente a interacção de Nadine com uma depressão em altura e o conjunto afectaria mais directamente os Açores, e mais tarde afectando também o continente (GFS 00z por exemplo) 

Mas pelo menos inicialmente, quarta/quinta feira deve ser isso que sucederá, a Nadine  passar ligeiramente a sul, a partir de 6ªfeira é que está mais incerto, mas convém não confiar para já em nenhum cenário pois continua tudo muito volátil devido a estas possíveis interacções, a ver se entre hoje e amanhã fica tudo mais claro.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2012 às 08:37)

Acrescentando áquilo que o Vince já disse existe ainda uma 3ª possibilidade que é a NADINE progredindo (com o que resta dela) rumo á Peninsula Ibérica, também devido á interacção mais soft com a depressão em altura, que é avançado pelo modelo UKMO, e que o próprio GFS também apresenta em 3/4 membros.
Para já apenas as próximas 48 horas aparentam mais ou menos definidas ....


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2012 às 09:52)

Saiu mais uma previsão do NHC, a das 9:00 utc, e eles obviamente também não conseguem prever o que se passará com estas oscilações todas nos modelos a tão curto prazo. 
Penso que entre hoje e amanhã os modelos hão de estabilizar num cenário.
Entretanto Nadine enfraqueceu mais um pouco (95km/h e 990mb), na madrugada acabou por perder a convecção intensa que estava a formar ontem à noite junto do centro, mas não está previsto que enfraqueça nos próximos dias, provavelmente a convecção vai tendo ritmos alternados ao longo do dia e noite.



> TROPICAL STORM NADINE DISCUSSION NUMBER  28
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 500 AM AST TUE SEP 18 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Set 2012 às 11:32)

*Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P.
*
Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2012-09-18 09:51:00 e 2012-09-19 09:51:00
Assunto: ALERTA DE TEMPESTADE TROPICAL

A tempestade tropical NADINE deverá atingir a zona marítima dos Açores nas próximas horas. O centro da tempestade deverá localizar-se a aproximadamente 380 km das Flores pelas 06:00 TUC de quarta-feira 19 de setembro. A tempestade deverá afectar principalmente as ilhas das Flores e do Corvo durante a quarta-feira com ventos médios do quadrante leste até 60 km/h com rajadas até 90 km/h, ondas leste até 6 metros e períodos de chuva forte. Prevê-se ainda que, na quinta-feira dia 21, esta tempestade deverá afastar-se do arquipélago em direção a sueste.
Data de edição: 2012-09-18 09:51:16


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2012 às 12:07)

Quando se trabalha por turnos perde-se a noção dos dias, com que então Quinta Feira é dia 21 

Não me admira eu tb trabalho todos os dias e por vezes perde-se a noção dos dias da semana, quanto mais da numeração do dia.

Quanto á Nadine, o GFS voltou a recuar, e já apresenta qualquer coisa parecida com o ECMWF nesta run.
Neste caso afasta-se do arquipelago, na Sexta Feira dia 21 em direcção a sul ou sueste.

Isto apenas para falar na Nadine


----------



## camrov8 (18 Set 2012 às 18:31)

com esta curva para sul não será que ganha nova força em aguas mais quentes


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Set 2012 às 18:48)

camrov8 disse:


> com esta curva para sul não será que ganha nova força em aguas mais quentes



Também questiono-me sobre o mesmo.

E, segundo a última sequência de imagens de satélite, o núcleo não está mais activo?


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2012 às 19:19)

O nucleo da nadine está mais organizado, é essa a razão do GFS12  e do ECMWF12z colocarem a Nadine a progredir mais para leste sendo possivel que venha a afectar a ZEE do continente Portugues.

A razão é simples...se a Nadine está mais forte consegue extender a sua influencia até altitudes muito elevadas, sendo que ai passa a interagir com os ventos de oeste que circundam a alta pressão subtropical, e não pelos aliseos de N/NE que ocorrem á superficie associados ao AA.

Ora, sendo arrastada por esses ventos de niveis muito altos, é mais provavel que mantenha uma rota mais para leste e possa vir a interagir com a depressão de niveis altos que passará a NW ( ULL).


----------



## annuska (18 Set 2012 às 19:22)

stormy disse:


> O nucleo da nadine está mais organizado, é essa a razão do GFS12  e do ECMWF12z colocarem a Nadine a progredir mais para leste sendo possivel que venha a afectar a ZEE do continente Portugues.
> 
> A razão é simples...se a Nadine está mais forte consegue extender a sua influencia até altitudes muito elevadas, sendo que ai passa a interagir com os ventos de oeste que circundam a alta pressão subtropical, e não pelos aliseos de N/NE que ocorrem á superficie associados ao AA.
> 
> Ora, sendo arrastada por esses ventos de niveis muito altos, é mais provavel que mantenha uma rota mais para leste e possa vir a interagir com a depressão de niveis altos que passará a NW ( ULL).




e a sua passagem pela Madeira é possivel?


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2012 às 19:38)

annuska disse:


> e a sua passagem pela Madeira é possivel?



Possivel é, tal como é possivel que venha para o continente....na Meteorologia por vezes há situações em que há multiplas possibilidades, e não é facil ter certezas do que vai ocorrer ao certo.

Na minha opinião, acho que não vai passar, porque tenho quase a certeza que será absorvida por outra depressão que se aproximará daqui a uns dias, e ai o trajecto do ciclone seria mais no sentido E ou NE.

A Nadine só chegará á Madeira em principio se enfraquecer ao ponto de conseguir escapar a essa depressão.


----------



## Azor (18 Set 2012 às 20:12)

O que eu vejo é que a Tempestade nem tão cedo vai sair daqui dos Açores.
Vejam a última run do EMC :assobio:


----------



## mcpa (18 Set 2012 às 21:32)

Aviso Intermédio do NHC



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 181739
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2012 às 22:25)

Animação satélite e a última previsão do trajecto:






Bom, até 6ªfeira o cenário está mais ou menos estabilizado, Nadine deve andar com o centro a sul do arquipélago, e com alguma sorte as ilhas nem seriam afectadas por alguma banda convectiva mais forte (com chuva intensa), embora isso a acontecer deve ser à tangente, demasiado próximo para excessos de confiança, até porque o ciclone pode mudar de estrutura e formarem-se bandas mais a norte, etc. O vento será forte mas penso que as ilhas escapam ao mais intenso, o mar esse estará naturalmente agitado com forte ondulação.

A partir de 6ªf é que começam as divergências olhando para as últimas saídas, das 12z, o GFS tem a tal passagem já muito comentada pela Madeira e depois continente, o UKM um cenário idêntico mas com um ciclone mais fraco, e o ECM e o CMC/GEM agora pegam no cenário que uma saída ontem do GFS que esse modelo entretanto abandonou, da interacção algo agressiva entre o Nadine e a depressão em altura próximo do grupo oriental. Posteriormente o ECM leva o ciclone a voltar para trás, para Oeste, o CMC deixa-o na zona do grupo oriental mais algum tempo depois também deslocando-se para oeste.

Ou seja, a partir de 6ªfeira é uma incógnita, e afirmar que vai para aqui ou acolá é para já apenas um exercício de adivinhação.


Um comparativo de 4 modelos para os próximos dias:








A tal interacção mais agressiva do ECM e do CMC para sábado, que o GFS ontem também chegou a ter numa saída isolada das 00z e abandonou, possivelmente o mesmo também acontecerá com estes modelos até lá, mas é sempre um cenário possível embora não provável a não ser que a coisa comece a sair de forma mais consistente em modelos e saídas.


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Set 2012 às 22:37)

Vou tomar a liberdade de sublinhar o que saltou-me à vista.



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 181739
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



Basicamente, como escreveu o *Hazores*, baralha-se as cartas e dá-se novamente...

E confirmo que a ondulação por aqui, na costa Sul/Sueste, está um autêntico espectáculo. Há pouco, ao sentir pingos na cara, passei a língua nos lábios e só senti o sabor a sal. Ondas de sul de 6 metros, "à vontadinha", nesta zona.

O vento sopra forte do quadrante de leste e o céu permanece muito nublado.


----------



## Hazores (18 Set 2012 às 22:50)

Kamikaze disse:


> Vou tomar a liberdade de sublinhar o que saltou-me à vista.
> 
> 
> Basicamente, como escreveu o *Hazores*, baralha-se as cartas e dá-se novamente...
> ...



Quando passei por aí de tarde o mar no negrito já saltava para o caminho...


----------



## Snowy (18 Set 2012 às 22:51)

Kamikaze disse:


> Basicamente, como escreveu o *Hazores*, baralha-se as cartas e dá-se novamente...



E pelos vistos o NHC ainda está a baralhar as cartas porque já fui ao site deles e ainda não saiu o boletim das 17h00AST (21h00UTC)


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Set 2012 às 23:06)

Snowy disse:


> E pelos vistos o NHC ainda está a baralhar as cartas porque já fui ao site deles e ainda não saiu o boletim das 17h00AST (21h00UTC)



Ok, pessoal. Vamos ser sinceros...

É que ninguém faz a mínima ideia, certo?

Não sei se repararam, mas a descrição do *Vince* não bate muito certo com o que sublinhei no comunicado do NHC.

Vou seguindo a imagem de satélite do NOAA e o que é certo é que não o vejo a virar à direita.

Como se diz no Porto: "Quem biu, biu... Quem não biu, que bisse!" (Substituir o b por um v  )


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2012 às 23:12)

Kamikaze disse:


> Não sei se repararam, mas a descrição do *Vince* não bate muito certo com o que sublinhei no comunicado do NHC.



Não bate certo em que sentido ?


----------



## Snowy (18 Set 2012 às 23:16)

No site do NHC, já lá estão os boletins n.º 30...pensava eu! Até clicar neles e só lá estão os anteriores 

O IM acha que quinta-feira é dia 21 

Resumindo, anda tudo baralhado mesmo, os experts também


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Set 2012 às 23:49)

Vince disse:


> Não bate certo em que sentido ?



Porque no comunicado do NHC é referido que "*A TURN TOWARD THE NORTH WITH A DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED IS EXPECTED BY WEDNESDAY. NADINE MAY MOVE ERRATICALLY THEREAFTER.*" e entra em contraste com: "*até 6ªfeira o cenário está mais ou menos estabilizado*".

Estabilizado e _erratically_ não são propriamente compatíveis, mas isto não é, de todo, um ataque à tua análise! Que fique aqui bem claro e não haja qualquer mal entendido...


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2012 às 23:58)

Kamikaze disse:


> Porque no comunicado do NHC é referido que "*A TURN TOWARD THE NORTH WITH A DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED IS EXPECTED BY WEDNESDAY. NADINE MAY MOVE ERRATICALLY THEREAFTER.*" e entra em contraste com: "*até 6ªfeira o cenário está mais ou menos estabilizado*".
> 
> Estabilizado e _erratically_ não são propriamente compatíveis, mas isto não é, de todo, um ataque à tua análise! Que fique aqui bem claro e não haja qualquer mal entendido...




Referia-me ao centro de Nadine manter-se a sul das ilhas, e pus vários comparativos de modelos para todos verem que as grandes divergências começam na 6ªfeira, pelo menos nas saídas das 12z.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2012 às 00:00)

Aviso de tempestade tropical actualizado:



> * Comunicado válido entre 2012-09-18 22:31:00 e 2012-09-19 22:31:00 *
> *AVISO DE TEMPESTADE TROPICAL*
> Prevê-se que pelas 00h TUC de quinta-feira dia 20 de setembro, o centro da tempestade tropical Nadine se localize a cerca de 280 km a sul da ilha das Flores, deslocando-se seguidamente para leste e podendo afetar também as ilhas do Faial, Pico S. Jorge durante os dias seguintes.
> Nestas condições, prevê-se a partir das próximas horas e com início nas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental, vento leste até 65 km/h com rajadas até 95 km/h, precipitação forte e ondas entre 7 a 8 metros, estendendo-se gradualmente para as ilhas do Grupo Central.



Fonte: IM


----------



## Snowy (19 Set 2012 às 00:04)

Último boletim do NHC:



> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  30...RETRANSMITTED
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 500 PM AST TUE SEP 18 2012
> ...


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Set 2012 às 00:08)

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº55/2012

Na sequência do aviso anterior o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, prevê-se que a tempestade tropical NADINE se encontre a 280 km a sul da ilha das Flores, aproximadamente às
00h00UTC de quinta-feira em deslocamento para leste.
Nestas condições prevê-se:
Para o Grupo Ocidental:
Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas, no período entre as 06h00UTC de 19/SET/2012 e as 15h00UTC de 20/SET/2012;
Precipitação FORTE, no período entre as 06h00UTC de 19/SET/2012 e as 15h00UTC de 20/SET/2012;
Vento muito forte LESTE rodando para NORDESTE, no período entre as 06h00UTC de 19/SET/2012 e as 15h00UTC de 20/SET/2012;
Mar tempestuoso de quadrante LESTE, no período entre as 06h00UTC de 19/SET/2012 e as 15h00UTC de 20/SET/2012.
Para o Grupo Central:
Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas, no período entre as 15h00UTC de 19/SET/2012 e as 00h00UTC de 21/SET/2012;
Precipitação FORTE, no período entre as 15h00UTC de 19/SET/2012 e as 00h00UTC de 21/SET/2012;
Vento SUESTE rodando para NORDESTE, no período entre as 15h00UTC de 19/SET/2012 e as 00h00UTC de 21/SET/2012;
Mar tempestuoso de quadrante LESTE, no período entre as 15h00UTC de 19/SET/2012 e as 00h00UTC de 21/SET/2012. 

O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.
Recomenda-se particularmente aos pescadores e aos automobilistas, que redobrem os cuidados na atividade diária.

Fonte: SRPCBA


Parece que afinal vai mesmo sobrar para nós ...


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Set 2012 às 01:02)

Bem o que eu sei é que pelo menos aqui em Angra do Heroísmo já se sente algumas rajadas de vento acima do normal ... Poderá já ser a aproximação da tempestade a fazer-se sentir ...


----------



## mcpa (19 Set 2012 às 01:26)

Aviso intermédio nº 30A do NHC

*...NADINE GETTING A LITTLE CLOSER TO THE AZORES...*



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 182357
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 01:28)

Por aqui o vento também se faz sentir bem, com rajadas de Leste e o mar já agreste a rebentar contra a rocha. São já os primeiros efeitos ainda que mínimos desta tempestade.


----------



## Aero (19 Set 2012 às 01:32)

Durante a tarde de hoje, a media de vento no aeroporto da Horta foi se 20kts, embora sejam dados enganadores porque logo aos 100´ já havia vento de 40kts. Pela imagem de satelite IR, há uma célula a chegar perto do Pico em direcção a Oeste


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Set 2012 às 01:42)

Alguém poderá-me dizer como está o tempo neste momento no Pico ou no Faial? É que pela imagem de satélite a coisa não está famosa ... Por aqui na Ilha Terceira mantém-se rajadas médias mas nada ainda muito significativo embora já se sinta o vento com alguma intensidade ... Para já pelo menos em Angra nenhum registo de precipitação ...

Saudações açorianas ...


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Set 2012 às 02:00)

Efectivamente, a NADINE já chegou.
Na costa sul/sueste, o vento sopra forte do quadrante de Leste com algumas rajadas muito fortes e o céu mantém-se muito nublado.

A mar está muito alteroso, por vezes tempestuoso. Muita água no ar, mas é toda salgada... Inclusivamente, acabei de ver um barco que, certamente, saiu do Porto Oceânico da Praia da Vitória e que, segundo o site marinetraffic.com, trata-se do Paulo da Gama. Deve estar a fazer uma viagem dos infernos.

Até faz impressão ver o barco desaparecer no meio da ondulação. É preciso tê-los do tamanho de melancias para navegar com o mar neste estado...
Não sei se alguém se lembra do primeiro Paulo da Gama ter afundado no Porto das Pipas às mãos do Furacão Charley, em 1992.
Será que este quer fazer companhia ao outro?


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Set 2012 às 02:11)

Boas kamikaze a questão é que os alertas diziam que só para sexta feira é que a coisa ia se intensificar mas o facto é que os efeitos já se começam a sentir ... Era muito novo no Charley mas ainda lembro-me de varias estradas terem ficado cortadas pelas árvores ... Recordo-me melhor do Tanya em que eu e a minha mãe tivemos de segurar as portadas devido à intensidade do vento ser imensa ...  Outra coisa sendo um leigo na matéria o que vejo é que a tempestade nas imagens de satélite parece que está a vir em cheio para o Grupo Central ... Estou certo? Saudações


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 02:21)

Kamikaze disse:


> Efectivamente, a NADINE já chegou.
> Na costa sul/sueste, o vento sopra forte do quadrante de Leste com algumas rajadas muito fortes e o céu mantém-se muito nublado.
> 
> A mar está muito alteroso, por vezes tempestuoso. Muita água no ar, mas é toda salgada... Inclusivamente, acabei de ver um barco que, certamente, saiu do Porto Oceânico da Praia da Vitória e que, segundo o site marinetraffic.com, trata-se do Paulo da Gama. Deve estar a fazer uma viagem dos infernos.
> ...



Confirmo. Aqui por São Miguel o tempo está igualmente desagradável com o vento a soprar com rajadas do quadrante Leste.
Na zona da Corujeira na Relva (pra quem conhece) a rebentação já se faz sentir e o mar já está encapelado com alguma espuma levada pelo vento.

A chuva ainda não se fez sentir.
N sei se os avisos para o grupo oriental irão entrar ou não em vigor, porque a partir de amanhã e até sexta e sábado, a tempestade vai se estender também ao grupo oriental...Mas eu creio que os 3 grupos dos Açores não irão apanhar com essa tempestade no seu todo, já que ela está a passar a sul do arquipélago. Algumas ilhas podem é apanhar com alguma banda convectiva mais generosa, porque de resto não vejo que o arquipélago possa estar directamente no meio da sua rota, por isso estou confiante que os efeitos principais desta tempestade no arquipélago será visível no vento, que já se faz sentir agora em todo o arquipélago.

Saudações açorianas.


----------



## Oliveiraj (19 Set 2012 às 03:22)

O tempo aqui pelo Faial encontra-se diferente desde hoje à tarde.

O vento sopra com alguma intensidade mas nada de extraordinário.
O mar encontra-se com algumas ondas já granditas e precipitação até ao momento 0.


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Set 2012 às 04:02)

Pelo que parece ver-se no satélite as Flores e o Corvo devem estar agora com precipitação ... Aqui pela Terceira mantém-se as rajadas por vezes médias/fortes embora com uma intensidade a que já estamos habituados ... Esperemos pelas próximas horas ... Saudações a todos ...


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Set 2012 às 04:10)

Wessel27 disse:


> Boas kamikaze a questão é que os alertas diziam que só para sexta feira é que a coisa ia se intensificar mas o facto é que os efeitos já se começam a sentir ... Era muito novo no Charley mas ainda lembro-me de varias estradas terem ficado cortadas pelas árvores ... Recordo-me melhor do Tanya em que eu e a minha mãe tivemos de segurar as portadas devido à intensidade do vento ser imensa ...  Outra coisa sendo um leigo na matéria o que vejo é que a tempestade nas imagens de satélite parece que está a vir em cheio para o Grupo Central ... Estou certo? Saudações



É verdade, *Wessel27*. Eu não esperava "sintomas" tão fortes nesta altura. Sendo eu, igualmente, leigo na matéria, penso que a NADINE, muito devido à sua imprevisibilidade, teima em trocar as contas a todos. Honestamente, eu nunca esperaria que ela estivesse tão a norte nesta altura. Não digo que virá em cheio para o Grupo Central, mas está, por agora, a ser bem mais intenso do que esperaria. A verdade é que tudo é possível e pode acontecer, mas com prevenção tudo é superável.



Azor disse:


> Confirmo. Aqui por São Miguel o tempo está igualmente desagradável com o vento a soprar com rajadas do quadrante Leste.
> Na zona da Corujeira na Relva (pra quem conhece) a rebentação já se faz sentir e o mar já está encapelado com alguma espuma levada pelo vento.
> 
> A chuva ainda não se fez sentir.
> ...



Também não estou a ver o arquipélago a levar com a "dose" completa. O problema é o: "E depois?"
Se ele for para sul irá encontrar águas mais quentes podendo, eventualmente, fortalecer-se. Pelo que surge novamente o: "E depois?"
Depois, poderá rumar a norte ou "derivado" e poderemos levar novamente com a "NADINE 2.0". Mas isto é apenas um exercício imaginativo meu...



Oliveiraj disse:


> O tempo aqui pelo Faial encontra-se diferente desde hoje à tarde.
> 
> O vento sopra com alguma intensidade mas nada de extraordinário.
> O mar encontra-se com algumas ondas já granditas e precipitação até ao momento 0.



Neste momento, vejo grandes bandas convectivas no sistema, portanto, "cautelas e caldos de galinha"...







Sayonara e bom descanso... na medida do possível.
Cumprimentos a todos,

*Post Scriptum:* Quando referi "barco" no último post, deveria ler-se *navio*.
Aqui fica a rectificação.


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Set 2012 às 04:17)

Obrigado pela resposta Kamikaze ...

Eu neste momento confesso que perdi um pouco o sono já que as rajadas continuam e ainda quero acompanhar um pouco mais o evoluir da coisa ...

Realmente não parece haver de momento evolução no vento mantendo-se com rajadas médias e não muito significativas ... 

Esperemos que se mantenha assim mas como disseste esta Nadine é uma caixinha de surpresas e pelos vistos explode com facilidade ... 

Veremos ... 

Saudações angrenses ...


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Set 2012 às 04:24)

Wessel27 disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta Kamikaze ...
> 
> Eu neste momento confesso que perdi um pouco o sono já que as rajadas continuam e ainda quero acompanhar um pouco mais o evoluir da coisa ...
> 
> ...



Eu também queria continuar a acompanhar, mas o sono é mais que muito.

Não gastes a _stamina_ toda hoje porque isto "cheira-me" que vai continuar com (mais) força amanhã...

Sayonara,


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2012 às 08:55)

> *...NADINE APPROACHING THE AZORES...
> 
> 
> SUMMARY OF 200 AM AST...0600 UTC...INFORMATION
> ...



A convecção mais intensa esta a Norte do NADINE, a imagem sugere que o Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) poderão estar sob chuva intensa, no entanto a convecção parece estar a ficar desacoplada do centro do sistema:






http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2012 às 09:09)

Se não voltar a gerar convecção o assunto estará terminado. Nadine is dead.


----------



## LMCG (19 Set 2012 às 09:32)

Agreste disse:


> Se não voltar a gerar convecção o assunto estará terminado. Nadine is dead.



Nas Flores no PE da Boca da Vereda já começamos desde as 7h30 a registar rajadas superiores a 100km/h.


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2012 às 09:41)

Falando apenas da estrutura do Nadine. Os efeitos em terra estão de acordo com os avisos da protecção civil.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2012 às 09:50)

Não há grandes novidades em relação ao que referi ontem, a partir de 6ªf não se sabe ainda o que vai acontecer, os modelos vão alternando para a possibilidade do Nadine se intensificar numa nova fase mais agressiva ao interagir com o cavado/depressão em altura cujo centro dessa interação se reformaria mais a norte, próximo do grupo oriental, nas saídas das 00z ECM e GFS tem esse cenário, UKM e CMC já não, continua a faltar alguma consistência entre saídas deles todos, e não se percebendo bem o que surgirá daí, a ocorrer certamente algo híbrido, dependendo também do que sobrar da Nadine até lá, se o padrão se mantiver, pois por outro lado ao estar na mesma zona algum tempo também há maior arrefecimento da água por upwelling.



> ADINE DOES NOT LOOK LIKE A TYPICAL TROPICAL CYCLONE ON SATELLITE.
> THE CENTER IS DEVOID OF DEEP CONVECTION...AND MOST OF THE
> ASSOCIATED WEATHER IS WITHIN A CURVED BAND WELL TO THE NORTH OF THE
> CENTER. DVORAK ESTIMATES STILL SUPPORT AN INITIAL INTENSITY OF 45
> ...




Agora vai estar umas 24 horas quase na mesma zona movendo-se devagar, tem ventos máximos estimados de 85km/h e rajadas superiores e a pressão subiu para 993mb. Durante o dia será mais fácil seguir a convecção pois à noite em IR por vezes é complicado distinguir convecção mais activa de apenas nuvens altas, e como não há radar ... A convecção agora não é muita, mas como temos visto nos últimos dias, tende a reaparecer mais intensa a partir de meados/final da tarde.


----------



## icewoman (19 Set 2012 às 10:41)

Afinal parece que a Nadine vai visitar a RAM.

Pelo que vi vamos ter ventos fortes e chuva...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2012 às 11:06)

Em relação á NADINE ainda não existe qualquer concordância entre os modelos, algo que eu esperava que pudesse acontecer no dia de hoje, mas de todos os cenários evolutivos sinceramente acho que o ECMWF será o menos plausível !

Sinceramente e talvez por ser meu desejo, ou não, penso que o GFS terá o mais plausivel.

Ou seja primeiro a depressão deverá afectar no dia de hoje o Grupo Ocidental, amanhã o Central, e depois o Oriental.
Relativamente á Madeira veremos o que acontece.


----------



## belem1960 (19 Set 2012 às 11:44)

Bom dia, é a primeira vez que participo nestas andanças, gosto muito de acompanhar essses fenómenos, mas a verdade é que não sou um entendido na matéria. o IM acabou de emitir este comunicado:
*Aviso de Tempestade Tropical: Nadine**

 Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2012-09-19
10:09 e 2012-09-20 10:09 Aviso de Tempestade Tropical: Nadine O centro da tempestade tropical Nadine localizava-se pelas 09h TUC de hoje (quarta-feira 19 de setembro) a cerca de 340 km a sul da ilha das Flores, deslocando-se para norte. A posição mais próxima da ilha das Flores deverá ser 300 km a sul pelas 21h TUC de hoje, deslocando-se posteriormente para sueste.Não se prevê alterações significativas relativamente a intensidade da tempestade, mantendo-se as condições previstas no comunicado anterior, isto é, ventos do quadrante leste até 65 km/h com rajadas até 95 km/h, ondas entre 7 e 8 metros e precipitação forte para as ilhas das Flores e do Corvo, estendendo-se posteriormente para as ilhas do Grupo Central.
Qua, 19 Set 2012 10:09:43 

Isto significa pelo que vejo do anterior uma pequena alteração ou não será, uma vez que antes se deslocaria para leste mas agora diz que se deslocará para sueste. Além disse a localização mais próxima das Flores será de 300 kms a sul ao contrário dos 280 kms previstos. Cumprimentos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2012 às 11:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação á NADINE ainda não existe qualquer concordância entre os modelos, algo que eu esperava que pudesse acontecer no dia de hoje, mas de todos os cenários evolutivos sinceramente acho que o ECMWF será o menos plausível !
> 
> Sinceramente e talvez por ser meu desejo, ou não, penso que o GFS terá o mais plausivel.
> 
> ...



Eu gosto do GFS se a Nadine entrasse pelo Algarve adentro e não no norte/centro.  Anda cá Nadine vem animar os algarvios, pelo menos eu estou deprimido por estar há 4 meses sem chuva. 

Já alguém reparou no Hirlam para sábado às 01h:







Com pressão de 973 mb seria furacão cat.2 a Nadine.


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 11:48)

O ECM cava bastante a NADINE mesmo em cima dos grupos central e oriental
, mas isto no Domingo. há dias atrás que alguns modelos mostravam essa possibilidade, e de novo, o ECM insiste novamente nesse panorama. Tenho um feeling que ela vai cavar imenso entre os Açores e a Madeira (no mar) pelo andar da carroça.


----------



## icewoman (19 Set 2012 às 12:13)

Parece-me que a Nadine vai passar ao lado da Madeira.

dá a sensação de desenvolver-se(fortifica-se) no mar entre os Açores e Madeira...acho eu.


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 12:43)

Segundo a previsão do IM para 10 dias para São Miguel,  Terceira e Santa Maria o cenário é este:



 



 



 

A concretizar-se um forte cavamento e segundo as últimas actualizações, julgo que os grupos central e oriental vão apanhar com a maior fatia do bolo se ela realmente chegar a cavar no mar entre Açores-Madeira.





> Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Previsão para sábado, 22 de setembro de 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## marco_antonio (19 Set 2012 às 13:11)

https://www.facebook.com/US.NOAA.NationalHurricaneCenter.gov quais as possibilidades de atingir RAM  de certa forma?


----------



## Snowy (19 Set 2012 às 13:14)

LMCG disse:


> Nas Flores no PE da Boca da Vereda já começamos desde as 7h30 a registar rajadas superiores a 100km/h.



Mas incrivelmente, nas Flores que são constantemente vítima de cancelamentos de voos, principalmente durante o inverno, a SATA conseguiu realizar o voo PDL-Flores esta manhã e aterrou às 11h01, segundo o site da ANA. Que viagem deve ter sido...


----------



## mcpa (19 Set 2012 às 13:25)

Aviso nº 32A do NHC às 12h00 UTC



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 191155
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## Oliveiraj (19 Set 2012 às 13:26)

O estado do tempo aqui pela Horta mantém-se parecido com o de ontem à noite, expetuando as ondas que estão bastante mais elevadas.


----------



## Aero (19 Set 2012 às 14:42)

Pelo Faial, há aguaceiros ligeiros de chuva e o vento é de E-SE e anda pelos 35-40 nós.

No mar a ondulação deve ser de 4m (a olhómetro) em alguns pontos da costa dá fotografias interessantes e vagas bem grandes


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 16:13)

Ultima actualização


> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 191449
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2012 às 16:34)

A Nadine ingeriu imenso ar seco...a convecção foi erodida em todo o sistema excepto numas bandas a NW...se isto continuar a Nadine poderá degenerar para um vortice remanescente numa questão de 12h...

O GFS06z sugere uma regeneração da extrutura convectiva a partir do fim da tarde de hoje, presumivelmente devido ao establecimento de um forte canal de outflow para N/NE e do afastamento do ar seco mais para leste, ou eventual mistura desse ar seco com ar mais humido nos niveis baixos.

Se tal ocorrer a Nadine tem um espaço de 24/36h para retomar caracteristicas de um sistema sólido...

Esperemos pelas actualizações das 12z.


----------



## Teles (19 Set 2012 às 19:26)

Uma imagem espectacular!


----------



## Profetaa (19 Set 2012 às 22:09)

Tudo continua incerto.....
Os nossos "Vizinhos" das ilhas Canarias (ACANMET-associação de meteorologia das Canarias) tambem estão de olho na Nadine, mas tambem não arriscam previsões....
Na pagina deles do facebook dizem o seguinte:

_"Para no crear alarma innecesaria, hemos de comentar lo siguiente:

Ningún modelo se pone de acuerdo en la trayectoria para la tormenta tropical NADINE por lo que no podemos asegurar que vaya a afectar a las Islas Canarias. En este caso, incluso las predicciones a más de 24 horas son inciertas. Por eso hay que destacar la excepcional impredecibilidad de la circulación atmosférica en nuestras cercanías, todo ello debido a que hay un ciclón tropical (NADINE) lejos de su zona hab...itual.

Hay que hacer notar que en nuestro anterior comentario decíamos cercanías de Canarias, que eso si que es bastante probable. 

Conforme vayan saliendo las nuevas actualizaciones de los modelos numéricos seguiremos informando. De momento les dejamos con esta imagen de satélite de las 18 UTC, con NADINE al sur de las Azores y la zona del anochecer acercándose por el este."_

facebook ACANMET


----------



## LMCG (19 Set 2012 às 23:51)

Boas,

Os record's de hoje nos PE's da EDA (máximo vento instantâneo lido pelo operador a cada 30m):

Boca da Vereda - FLORES - 133,2 km/h;
Pico da Urze - São Jorge - 108 km/h;
Terras do Canto - Pico - 104,4 km/h;
Serra Branca - Graciosa - 100,8 km/h;
Serra do Cume - Terceira - 72 km/h;
Figueiral - Santa Maria - 68,4 km/h.

Os Graminhais em São Miguel e a Lomba do Frade no Faial não tenho acesso aos dados neste momento (a partir de casa)... no Corvo não há!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 02:26)

A Nadine finalmente conseguiu iniciar convecção intensa mais próxima do centro nas últimas horas depois de um dia quase sem actividade, e parece que essa convecção mais intensa se mantém a sul das ilhas, pelo que me parece que a situação continua relativamente tranquila nos Açores, à excepção da agitação marítima.
Nas saídas das 12z dos principais modelos, olhando para o conjunto, também diminuiu um pouco a possibilidade da interacção mais agressiva da Nadine com uma depressão em altura no próximo sábado, mas aguardemos por amanhã, pois tem sido enormes as mudanças de saída para saída em todos os modelos.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2012 às 08:49)

Precipitação horária, ontem na EMA das Flores (grupo ocidental):






Quanto à trajectória da Nadine, tudo se mantém incerto.
Olhemos para o ensemble de GFS, e para as enormes possibilidades que estão em aberto:






O ECMWF, na run das 0h, coloca um cenário completamente diferente de todos esses ensembles. Nesta run, a Nadine deslocar-se-à até à Madeira, dirigindo-se depois para NE, atravessando Gibraltar e seguindo a costa de Valência entrando em terra pelo sul de França.

Enfim, continua tudo em aberto.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2012 às 09:21)

É estranho .... os modelos não sabem mesmo o que fazer com a NADINE 

Relativamente aos modelos o ECM é de longe aquele que tem o melhor cenário, porque daria precipitação no sul do país entre Segunda e Quarta, mas por outro lado é o único que mostra a NADINE a vir em direcção ao sul do País ! 

Os outros modelos é apenas o adiar constante da chuva ..... (pelo menos no sul )


----------



## Lumes (20 Set 2012 às 09:26)

Neste momento a NASA tem um aviao nao tripulado a sobrevoar a depressao Nadine e a lancar sondas meteorologicas. E uma missao de 24 horas com origem e destino nos Estados Unidos.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2012 às 09:34)

Lumes disse:


> Neste momento a NASA tem um aviao nao tripulado a sobrevoar a depressao Nadine e a lancar sondas meteorologicas. E uma missao de 24 horas com origem e destino nos Estados Unidos.



Acho bem .... a ver se sai algo de jeito, porque já chateia nem ter uma previsão correcta nem a 36 h de distância !
Assim talvez se compreenda melhor a depressão, e consiga-se prever a sua trajectoria !


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 11:04)

O NHC refere dados do UAV, é a primeira vez que temos um ciclone nos Açores a ser sondado como deve ser. 
E o NHC também já começa a ficar saturado com as mudanças nos modelos 



> *IT IS HARD TO SAY MUCH MORE ABOUT NADINE.* THE INITIAL INTENSITY
> CONTINUES AT 45 KNOTS...ALTHOUGH...PRELIMINARY DROPSONDE DATA FROM
> THE NASA GLOBAL HAWK AIRCRAFT SUGGEST THAT WINDS COULD BE A LITTLE
> STRONGER ON THE WESTERN SEMICIRCLE. *THE ONLY SIGNIFICANT CHANGE IS
> ...


----------



## Lousano (20 Set 2012 às 11:06)

Vince disse:


> O NHC refere dados do UAV, é a primeira vez que temos um ciclone nos Açores a ser sondado como deve ser.



Por testes ou mesmo por intenção de acompanhar?


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 11:08)

Como era previsto houve uma melhoria marginal das condições, e agora a Nadine está com muito melhor aspecto.

Á medida que se afastar para ESE deverá encontrar aguas mais quntes, na ordem dos 25ºC..a evolução da Nadine no dia de hoje será determinante para o evoluir do estado do tempo na RAM e no continente.

Se  a Nadine se fortelacer e mantiver uma extrutura convectiva e vertical integra, é possivel que começe a interagir com mais agressividade com a ULL a N, e acabe sendo arrastada num sentido mais E/ESE, caso a Nadine não se revele assim tão forte, será arrastada para SE, e depois os ventos fortes associados ao cavado/ULL e ao jet subtropical que bordeia o anticiclone nos niveis medios e altos deverão impor um rumo para S e um enfraquecimento que se não for fatal será quase.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 11:16)

Lousano disse:


> Por testes ou mesmo por intenção de acompanhar?



Não são missões regulares como os hurricane hunters da NOAA ou da USAF que nunca voam até tão longe quando os ciclones andam pela nossa zona, estas são missões não tripuladas apenas para recolher dados para fins de pesquisa científica, para estudar melhor a ciclogénese tropical e os processos de intensificação, que é aonde temos as maiores lacunas a nível de conhecimento. Mas espero que um dia seja possível fazerem missões rotineiras. 

http://espo.nasa.gov/missions/hs3/
http://noaahrd.wordpress.com/


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Set 2012 às 11:33)

stormy disse:


> Como era previsto houve uma melhoria marginal das condições, e agora a Nadine está com muito melhor aspecto.
> 
> Á medida que se afastar para ESE deverá encontrar aguas mais quntes, na ordem dos 25ºC..a evolução da Nadine no dia de hoje será determinante para o evoluir do estado do tempo na RAM e no continente.
> 
> Se  a Nadine se fortelacer e mantiver uma extrutura convectiva e vertical integra, é possivel que começe a interagir com mais agressividade com a ULL a N, e acabe sendo arrastada num sentido mais E/ESE, caso a Nadine não se revele assim tão forte, será arrastada para SE, e depois os ventos fortes associados ao cavado/ULL e ao jet subtropical que bordeia o anticiclone nos niveis medios e altos deverão impor um rumo para S e um enfraquecimento que se não for fatal será quase.



Mas qual dos cenários possíveis traria muita chuva no fim-de-semana ao continente!??


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 11:34)

E estava a ver os avisos e parece o UAV já ajudou, nos avisos anteriores a pressão mínima estava estimada em 990mb, e no último aviso foi posta em 983mb, curiosamente Nadine é um pouco mais forte do que o estimado, e eu até pensava que era ao contrário, que estimativas na nossa zona pecavam um pouco por excesso.


----------



## Knyght (20 Set 2012 às 12:36)

Volta a intensificar e passa ao largo sul da Madeira. Se passar sobre teremos complicações certamente...


----------



## annuska (20 Set 2012 às 12:39)

Knyght disse:


> Volta a intensificar e passa ao largo sul da Madeira. Se passar sobre teremos complicações certamente...




 para quando ?


----------



## CptRena (20 Set 2012 às 12:42)

annuska disse:


> para quando ?



Quarta-feira, 26 de Setembro de 2012, de acordo com a carta do GFS apresentada.


----------



## annuska (20 Set 2012 às 12:46)

CptRena disse:


> Quarta-feira, 26 de Setembro de 2012, de acordo com a carta do GFS apresentada.



Obrigada


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 12:48)

É apenas uma possibilidade, convinha que quando se referem a essas coisas o façam sempre com alguma cautela explicando a incerteza das coisas.

Essa saída do GFS 6z mostra o Nadine na Madeira a 156 horas, 6 dias e meio, uma eternidade modelística, o ECMWF até mostra bastante antes, já daqui a 4 dias e meio a passar ligeiramente a norte da Madeira, e só por aí se vê a confusão que vai nos modelos, e nas próximas saídas tudo vai mudar novamente. Basicamente, está impossível de prever nesta altura, e só nos resta ir acompanhando e ter alguma cautela e paciência.


----------



## annuska (20 Set 2012 às 12:52)

Vince disse:


> É apenas uma possibilidade, convinha que quando se referem a essas coisas o façam sempre com alguma cautela explicando a incerteza das coisas.
> 
> Essa saída do GFS 6z mostra o Nadine na Madeira a 156 horas, 6 dias e meio, uma eternidade modelística, o ECMWF até mostra bastante antes, já daqui a 4 dias a passar a norte, e só por aí se vê a confusão que vai nos modelos, e nas próximas saídas tudo vai mudar novamente. Basicamente, está impossível de prever nesta altura.



 bem so nos resta esperar, como este Nadine anda 'doido' não sabe por onde anda, vamos ver no que vai dar


----------



## icewoman (20 Set 2012 às 12:55)

Vince disse:


> É apenas uma possibilidade, convinha que quando se referem a essas coisas o façam sempre com alguma cautela explicando a incerteza das coisas.





Concordo plenamente,

Pelo que tenho acompanhado da Nadine, tudo é possivel! houve alteraçoes e mais alteraçoes, portanto não é necessário alarmismos antecipados.


Se concretizar-se esta previsao, vamos ter problemas ...mas tambem ainda nao choveu (quase nada ) na RAM..o problema são os solos apos os incendios e a grande quantidade de preciptaçao...que esta prevista


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 12:55)

annuska disse:


> bem so nos resta esperar, como este Nadine anda 'doido' não sabe por onde anda, vamos ver no que vai dar



A Nadine não está doida, continua na sua vidinha descansada, alguns humanos é que por vezes acham que os modelos conseguem prever tudo e que são uma representação da realidade, e não são, a atmosfera é assim, tem muita imprevisibilidade, por vezes levada ao limite como é agora, e boa parte do encanto da Meteorologia que atrai tanta gente está afinal aí.


----------



## Knyght (20 Set 2012 às 13:12)

Creio que utilizei "Se" ao passar como está na carta passará ao largo sem prejuízos de maior. Coloquei só para ficar registado na saída de Quinta 06h a previsão às 156h. Quanto a avisos e alertas eles devem dar inicio acredito eu à 48h sendo que devemos precaver sempre o pior, mas até lá muita coisa muda.
Em termos acumulados estamos muito abaixo do normal o que é um parâmetro positivo.


----------



## annuska (20 Set 2012 às 13:28)

Vince disse:


> A Nadine não está doida, continua na sua vidinha descansada, alguns humanos é que por vezes acham que os modelos conseguem prever tudo e que são uma representação da realidade, e não são, a atmosfera é assim, tem muita imprevisibilidade, por vezes levada ao limite como é agora, e boa parte do encanto da Meteorologia que atrai tanta gente está afinal aí.



...Se não fosse esses humanos que falam do provavel e improvavel pk entao este site ter um forum?? ..é pra cad um dar a sua opiniao... ou o que acha e o que não acha! ...e o 'prever' é o que da entusiasmo de vir ca ao site ! 
Mas pronto.. vamos la deixar o nadine entao descansadinho


----------



## vitamos (20 Set 2012 às 13:53)

annuska disse:


> ...Se não fosse esses humanos que falam do provavel e improvavel pk entao este site ter um forum?? ..é pra cad um dar a sua opiniao... ou o que acha e o que não acha! ...e o 'prever' é o que da entusiasmo de vir ca ao site !
> Mas pronto.. vamos la deixar o nadine entao descansadinho



Ás vezes existe uma susceptibilidade a certas frases que são verdades universais e um exagerar reacional que me custam entender...

annuska o que Vince disse é algo óbvio e uma informação que deve ser tida em conta. Efectivamente uma coisa é "ler" modelos, ou interpretar. São uma ferramente importantíssima em termos de previsão. De facto sim, muitos humanos continuam muitas vezes a vê-los como uma representação da realidade... No entanto eles devem ser vistos como um indicador! Não são uma ferramenta infalível, são um conjunto de dados, físicos, matemáticos, probabilísticos! Apenas isso... e contudo esse apenas já é muito bom (e será certamente ao longo dos anos cada vez melhor).


----------



## annuska (20 Set 2012 às 14:03)

vitamos disse:


> Ás vezes existe uma susceptibilidade a certas frases que são verdades universais e um exagerar reacional que me custam entender...
> 
> annuska o que Vince disse é algo óbvio e uma informação que deve ser tida em conta. Efectivamente uma coisa é "ler" modelos, ou interpretar. São uma ferramente importantíssima em termos de previsão. De facto sim, muitos humanos continuam muitas vezes a vê-los como uma representação da realidade... No entanto eles devem ser vistos como um indicador! Não são uma ferramenta infalível, são um conjunto de dados, físicos, matemáticos, probabilísticos! Apenas isso... e contudo esse apenas já é muito bom (e será certamente ao longo dos anos cada vez melhor).



Entendi  obrigada


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2012 às 14:10)

Os modelos estão doidos com esta mulher chamada Nadine. Deve ser uma mulher de armas que mete os modelos "homens" com a cabeça a andar à roda. 

A run das 00 do ECM está excelente para o Algarve, embora a menina passe a sul do mesmo, mas daria muita precipitação, trovoada e algum vento. Viria matar o tédio aqui ao pessoal do Algarve. 

A run das 06 do GFS quer seguir o ECM, embora no GFS a Nadine esteja mais sul e acabe em Marrocos. A run das 00 do GFS nada tem haver com a das 06.

Isto cada run que sai é um fascínio e vamos seguir atentamente esta menina que anda a meter o pessoal em completa confusão.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2012 às 14:51)

Vince disse:


> ... *e boa parte do encanto da Meteorologia que atrai tanta gente está afinal aí.*



*Sem dúvida...*
O 1º post sobre o furacão GORDON foi a 15 de Agosto; 783 respostas e 80000 visualizações do tópico.
Com a tempestade actual NADINE, acima das 200 respostas e 25000 visualizações, temos quase 1000 respostas e 105000 visualizações entre os 2 tópicos.
Esta é a face do fórum que queremos. Participação, curiosidade, dúvidas, certezas, incertezas.
Muito bom o momento...que espero tenha mais capítulos no outono-inverno (sem prejuízos materiais de monta ou qualquer dano físico). Afinal é isto que nos move...

Quanto ao sistema NADINE, o HIRLAM\AEMET prevê que se divida em 2 sistemas, um a norte que afectará o NO da península e o remanescente do NADINE que afectará a Madeira, inclusivé a cavar um pouco. Notar também uma possível depressão bem cavada no norte do reino Unido...
Sábado de madrugada:





Sábado ao final do dia:




3ª feira ao início da tarde:




Quanto ao WRF\Meteogalicia e GFS, após a separação em 2 sistemas (o que se dirige mais a norte não cava tanto), o NADINE iria baixar lentamente para a latitude das ilhas Canárias, cavando um pouco apenas nessa zona.
Madrugada de 3ª (WRF e GFS):









Muitas dúvidas, muitas incertezas. INTERESSANTE sem dúvida


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 14:57)

O grupo central já deve ter levado com alguma chuva mais forte nas últimas horas






Entretanto o floater sobre a Nadine da divisão de satélites (SSD) da NOAA já foi desactivado pois o ciclone já sai da área do satélite GOES e a SSD não tem autorização da EUMETSAT para usar imagens do Meteosat para além das imagens de 6 em 6 horas gratuitas, pelo que para seguir em satélite só resta este produto:

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL142012


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2012 às 14:57)

que anda o Nadine a fazer


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 16:21)

camrov8 disse:


> que anda o Nadine a fazer



A Nadine está a mostrar maior organização central, com varias bandas convectivas á volta do nucleo..parece com vontade de se manter viva..

A continuar assim, é provavel que mantenha um rumo mais proximo á ideia do ECMWF00z ou do GFS06z..

Nas proximas 24h a porção N/NW da cicrulação da Nadine será afectada directamente por um cavado, e o gradiente térmico resultante de um impulso de ar frio desde N deverá criar uma deformação no campo de vento e da distribuição das massas de ar, que resultará na formação de um pequeno nucleo de baix pressão extratropical intimemente relacionado com a ULL no Atlantico e a propria Nadine, que actuará como fonte de energia.

Esta "depressão-parasita" deverá começar a gerar alguma instabilidade no território continental ao empurrar ar tropical para norte.

Quanto á Nadine propriamente dita, caso mantenha convecção no nucleo, é provavel que se mantenha um sistema com identidade e intensidade próprios, e siga o seu curso para SE/ESE.

Se a Convecção diminuir, devido á ingestão de ar seco do AA ou ao shear resultante do jet subtropical, a Nadine deverá iniciar o seu decaimento, sendo que o trajecto mais provavel seria S/SW pois a perda de extrutura vertical faria com que os ventos de superficie comandassem a trajectoria da depressão ( e esses ventos são de NNE).

As proximas actualizações serão determinantes...


----------



## icewoman (20 Set 2012 às 16:50)

stormy disse:


> A Nadine está a mostrar maior organização central, com varias bandas convectivas á volta do nucleo..parece com vontade de se manter viva..
> 
> Se a Convecção diminuir, devido á ingestão de ar seco do AA ou ao shear resultante do jet subtropical, a Nadine deverá iniciar o seu decaimento, sendo que o trajecto mais provavel seria S/SW pois a perda de extrutura vertical faria com que os ventos de superficie comandassem a trajectoria da depressão ( e esses ventos são de NNE).
> 
> As proximas actualizações serão determinantes...





sendo assim , onded fica a RAM nisto tudo?


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 17:06)

icewoman disse:


> sendo assim , onded fica a RAM nisto tudo?



No meio...

Para já não se sabe..é complicado, mas a RAM fica efectivamente no meio dos cenários..

Falaremos da eventual passagem da Nadine pela RAM:
- Chuva...talvez 50-100mm, localmente mais nas terras altas, num periodo de 6 a 12h.

- Vento..dependendo de como ela chegasse poderiamos ter ventos normais...daqueles que há em situações tipicas de Inverno, ou naqueles periodos de aliseos mais fortes no inicio do Verão, ou ventos mais assinalaveis...quiçá com alguns registos nos 100km.h.

-Ondulação..primeiro a afectar a costa norte ( já habituada), depois poderia entrar alguma ondulação na costa sul...o que poderia ser mais complexo, mas depdende da trajectoria exata.

Resumindo...não seria nada de extraordinario.. o unico problema prende-se com o facto de terem ocorrido incendios, que destruiram areas de floresta premitindo que possa haver muito escoamento de detritos aquando de chuvas fortes.
O vento e a ondulação não seriam em principio assim tão preocupantes e mesmo a chuva até poderia ser benéfica devido á grave seca que a RAM e o continente estão a passar..

Convem dizer que desde as enxurradas de 2010 a rede de drenagem foi melhorada, pelo que em principio aguentará bem algumas horas de chuva moderada a forte..


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 17:31)

O GFS na última saída das 12z agora tem uma ciclogénese explosiva a passar no Algarve, algo parecido com Dezembro de 1997. 
Oh well, não vale mesmo a pena deitar água na fogueira, que depois vem sempre uma saída de um modelo a lançar gasolina. Mas tenhamos calma... a saída não faz muito sentido, não dá para perceber porque é que a Nadine se iria intensificar tanto ao passar próximo da Madeira nesta saída.


----------



## cardu (20 Set 2012 às 17:35)

a tempestade tropical Nadine tem condições para passar a categoria furacão?

outra coisa, não consigo aceder ao site da National Hurricane Center Miami www.nhc.noaa.gov/

acontece o mesmo convosco?


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 17:38)

Vince disse:


> O GFS na última saída das 12z agora tem uma ciclogénese explosiva a passar no Algarve, algo parecido com Dezembro de 1997.
> Oh well, não vale mesmo a pena deitar água na fogueira, que depois vem sempre uma saída de um modelo a lançar gasolina. Mas tenhamos calma... a saída não faz muito sentido, não dá para perceber porque é que a Nadine se iria intensificar tanto ao passar próximo da Madeira nesta saída.



Ciclogenese explosiva? Não sei...o que é facto é que aquilo é a Nadine e viria a ganhar força no trajecto para Pt..talvez devido as aguas quentes do G de Cadiz ( 24-25ºC ) e interacção com o bordo divergente do cavado....mas o que é facto é que o GFS do modo que a modela, matem-na warm-core ( tropical ou eventualmente hibrida).


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 17:44)

Esta interação mais explosiva como temos visto foi aparecendo por vezes em modelos para ocorrer nos próximo sábado perto do grupo oriental dos Açores, e esse cenário parece agora definitivamente afastado. E provavelmente a mesma coisa sucederá, os modelos vão adiando e modelando mais coisas, pelo que é preciso alguma cautela como até aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2012 às 17:58)

Na Madeira, a temperatura da água do mar ronda nesta altura, os 24ºC - 25.5ºC, no Algarve, a temperatura da água do mar ronda os 23ºC.

Se a Nadine seguir trajecto para a Madeira, não é normal ela fortalecer-se devido ao aumento da temperatura da água do mar?

O Algarve até ficava no meio, em termos de precipitação, agora a zona que levava forte era a zona de Cádiz, ventos na ordem de 130km/h, ventos a 850hpa na ordem dos 220 km/h, e mais de 60 mm. Ui ui.


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 18:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na Madeira, a temperatura da água do mar ronda nesta altura, os 24ºC - 25.5ºC, no Algarve, a temperatura da água do mar ronda os 23ºC.
> 
> Se a Nadine seguir trajecto para a Madeira, não é normal ela fortalecer-se devido ao aumento da temperatura da água do mar?
> 
> O Algarve até ficava no meio, em termos de precipitação, agora a zona que levava forte era a zona de Cádiz, ventos na ordem de 130km/h, ventos a 850hpa na ordem dos 220 km/h, e mais de 60 mm. Ui ui.



A SST não é tudo...há varios factores, desde a interacção com o vento em altura, o ar seco Africano, etc.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 18:09)

24/25ºC é a mesma temperatura da água onde a Nadine tem andado nos últimos dias, é provável que desde ontem ao estar muito tempo na mesma zona a água tenha arrefecido por upwelling causada pelo vento e que agora ande a melhorar um pouco ao deslocar-se mais rapidamente, de qualquer forma parece um pouco disparatada a intensificação que se começa a dar a oeste da Madeira no GFS das 12z.


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2012 às 18:34)

Anda tudo ás aranhas ainda sem saber como isto vai terminar. Por aqui céu muito negro e cai pingos grossos...


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Set 2012 às 18:44)

Vince disse:


> 24/25ºC é a mesma temperatura da água onde a Nadine tem andado nos últimos dias, é provável que desde ontem ao estar muito tempo na mesma zona a água tenha arrefecido por upwelling causada pelo vento e que agora ande a melhorar um pouco ao deslocar-se mais rapidamente, de qualquer forma parece um pouco disparatada a intensificação que se começa a dar a oeste da Madeira no GFS das 12z.



A causa não será certamente upwelling no Oceano, pois para o haver é necessário uma barreira física (costa). E mesmo que houvesse costa, dependendo da direcção do vento relativamente à mesma poderia haver upwelling ou downwelling. Neste último caso, o vento causaria uma aumento das SST e não o contrário.

Mas eu não encontro explicação, com o meus conhecimentos, para este intensificar da NADINE no GFS das 12z. Parece-me claramente exagerado. Apesar disso, alguns membros do modelo concordam, incluíndo a run de controlo:





Há muita indefinição, ainda vamos ver alguns recuos e avanços dos modelos.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 18:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A causa não será certamente upwelling no Oceano, pois para o haver é necessário uma barreira física (costa). E mesmo que houvesse costa, dependendo da direcção do vento relativamente à mesma poderia haver upwelling ou downwelling. Neste último caso, o vento causaria uma aumento das SST e não o contrário.



O vento dos ciclones deixa sempre um "rasto" de água fria por detrás devido à chuva e sobretudo ao vento, e quanto mais tempo está numa zona, estacionário ou com movimento lento, mais arrefece a água. Se o termo mais correcto para isso é upwelling, isso já não sei... mas tenho ideia que o próprio NHC ao longo dos anos usa esse termo para descrever o fenómeno.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Set 2012 às 18:56)

Vince disse:


> O vento dos ciclones deixa sempre um "rasto" de água fria por detrás devido à chuva e ao vento, e quanto mais tempo está numa zona, estacionário ou com movimento lento, mais arrefece a água. Se o termo mais correcto para isso é upwelling, isso já não sei... mas tenho ideia que o próprio NHC ao longo dos anos usa esse termo para descrever o fenómeno.



Pois, isso já não discuto. Até podem usar o termo upwelling, mas o mecanismo físico não pode ser o mesmo do upwelling "tradicional", que só acontece junto a certas costas dos continentes. Aliás, o nome em português até é Afloramento Costeiro.

EDIT: Estive a pensar um pouco, e faz algum sentido que arrefeça as águas na área do ciclone. Com uma rotação no sentido ciclónico, e sendo o movimento das águas induzido pelo vento de 90º para a direita (Transporte de Ekman), então o transporte de água dava-se para fora do sistema, criando um "buraco" no oceano (nível do mar mais baixo no centro). Para compensar, é necessário que águas mais fundas (e frias) venham à superfície (upwelling). Afinal, vendo bem o upwelling é o nome para qualquer processo em que há ascenção de àgua no Oceano. Este caso é um upwelling diferente do upwelling costeiro.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2012 às 19:01)

> Mas eu não encontro explicação, com o meus conhecimentos, para este intensificar da NADINE no GFS das 12z. Parece-me claramente exagerado. Apesar disso, alguns membros do modelo concordam, incluíndo a run de controlo:



Talvez tenha haver com a temperatura do ar naquela zona e também com água do mar que anda um pouco quente


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 19:22)

Brunomc disse:


> Talvez tenha haver com a temperatura do ar naquela zona e também com água do mar que anda um pouco quente



O GFS das 12z mostra um processo baroclínico também, daí a minha estranheza ocorrer tão a sul. Mas realço, não são coisas impossíveis, até aconteceram no passado, e eu até referi a ciclogénese explosiva de 1997 (em Dezembro no sul do país, Alentejo e Algarve), que foi uma depressão subtropical que na altura não eram classificadas assim nem ninguém as seguia dessa forma, que foi o mecanismo precursor para o que se passou na altura, a circulação do Jet a certa altura interage com uma baixa em superfície e claro, quanto mais baixa for a pressão desta inicialmente, e quanto maior humidade e gradientes de temperatura houver na atmosfera, mais explosivo pode ser o processo.
Mas também realço, que para já, não passa de uma saída de um determinado modelo, nas próximas saídas tudo muda novamente,

*Facto a reter, até 3 dias (72 horas) os modelos tem lidado relativamente bem com tudo, acima disso é que não... portanto, enquanto não estabilizar a coisa, ignorem modelos acima das 72 horas.*


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 19:27)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pois, isso já não discuto. Até podem usar o termo upwelling, mas o mecanismo físico não pode ser o mesmo do upwelling "tradicional", que só acontece junto a certas costas dos continentes. Aliás, o nome em português até é Afloramento Costeiro.
> 
> EDIT: Estive a pensar um pouco, e faz algum sentido que arrefeça as águas na área do ciclone. Com uma rotação no sentido ciclónico, e sendo o movimento das águas induzido pelo vento de 90º para a direita (Transporte de Ekman), então o transporte de água dava-se para fora do sistema, criando um "buraco" no oceano (nível do mar mais baixo no centro). Para compensar, é necessário que águas mais fundas (e frias) venham à superfície (upwelling). Afinal, vendo bem o upwelling é o nome para qualquer processo em que há ascenção de àgua no Oceano. Este caso é um upwelling diferente do upwelling costeiro.



O transporte de Ekman não ocorre á superficie, ocorre por camadas, e esse desvio de precisamente 90º só ocorre a profundidades razoaveis.

O transporte vectorial médio da coluna de agua é que é de 90º mas numa coluna com cerca de 200m de espessura ( que é a camada oceanica que normalmente é usada pata defenir aquela porção directamente influenciada pela atmosfera...por exemplo, o total heat content é calculado a partir dessa espessura inicial).

Bom..o que se passa é que a circulação do vento á superficie arrefece a agua por evaporação ( spray), numa camada muito superficial, e gera turbilhões em toda a espessura dos tais 200-300m abaixo da superficie, que misturam a camada superficial do mar..esses turbilhões ocorrem por transferencia de energia do vento para a agua e a interacção destas correntes com o tal fenomeno de Ekman, mas tambem devido á storm surge gera-se uma anomalia altimetrica no centro do furacão que induz fluxos que seguem a regra de coriolis...

Outra coisa que geral arrefecimento é a própria precipitação.

:::::::

O fortalecimento que o GFS coloca, ao mesmo tempo que mantem o sistema com um warm-core razoavelmente defenido deve ter a ver com a influencia de forçamentos barotropicos associados ao cavado e frontogenese na porção norte e noroeste da circulação ( fenomeno tipico em transições extratropicais) e tambem á presença de difluencia em altura no bordo leste do cavado, que tem por efeito o establecimento de um canal de outflow eficaz para a convecção nuclear.


----------



## Weatherman (20 Set 2012 às 19:28)

Anda tudo confuso devido a Nadine  o comunicado do instituto espanol.
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf




> Las condiciones meteorológicas de los próximos días estarán determinadas por la llegada de una borrasca de origen polar, que en su acercamiento al área peninsular, es probable que interaccione con la tormenta tropical Nadine, situada al sur de Azores. La presencia de Nadine está dificultando la predicción de la evolución de la borrasca por parte de los modelos numéricos, de forma que estos están, durante los últimos días, modificando la trayectoria prevista y proporcionando varios escenarios alternativos. Hay, por lo tanto, una alta incertidumbre a partir del sábado, día 22, que explica los cambios que AEMET está introduciendo en sus actualizaciones de la predicción.


----------



## fablept (20 Set 2012 às 19:44)

cardu disse:


> outra coisa, não consigo aceder ao site da National Hurricane Center Miami www.nhc.noaa.gov/
> 
> acontece o mesmo convosco?



offtopic, mas tb acontece na minha casa (Zon) à quase um ano, tens que insistir até entrar. Mas se aceder pelo trabalho (Telepac), entro na boa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Set 2012 às 19:54)

stormy disse:


> O transporte de Ekman não ocorre á superficie, ocorre por camadas, e esse desvio de precisamente 90º só ocorre a profundidades razoaveis.
> 
> O transporte vectorial médio da coluna de agua é que é de 90º mas numa coluna com cerca de 200m de espessura ( que é a camada oceanica que normalmente é usada pata defenir aquela porção directamente influenciada pela atmosfera...por exemplo, o total heat content é calculado a partir dessa espessura inicial).



Concordo com as razões que referiste para o arrefecimento da água à superficie.

Também tens razão quanto à camada de ekman, à superfície são 45º, em profundidade pode chegar a 180º. Integrando toda a coluna dá os 90º. Mas são esses 90º (o transporte médio de toda a coluna) que são tidos em conta para efeitos de upwelling, amontoamento de água ou falta da mesma no centro do sistema em rotação. Tudo isto é estudado em circulação oceânica...


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 20:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Concordo com as razões que referiste para o arrefecimento da água à superficie.
> 
> Também tens razão quanto à camada de ekman, à superfície são 45º, em profundidade pode chegar a 180º. Integrando toda a coluna dá os 90º. Mas são esses 90º (o transporte médio de toda a coluna) que são tidos em conta para efeitos de upwelling, amontoamento de água ou falta da mesma no centro do sistema em rotação. Tudo isto é estudado em circulação oceânica...



Ok, a minha ideia era tentar dar uma ideia da complexidade que é o processo de interacção entre os sistemas ciclonicos Tropicais e o Oceano...há toda uma teia de reacções fisicas muito complexas


----------



## Wessel27 (20 Set 2012 às 20:20)

Aqui por Angra assistimos neste momento a alguma precipitação e vento calmo ... Um típico dia de mau tempo no Inverno ... Alguém me consegue dizer como está o tempo pelo Faial? Esperemos que esteja tudo bem ... Saudações Açorianas


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 20:39)

Aproxima-se do grupo central uma banda mais activa, mas penso eu que a situação permanece até agora relativamente tranquila para os parâmetros a que os Açores estão habituados. Se puderem, reportem quais são na prática os efeitos desta banda.


----------



## Wessel27 (20 Set 2012 às 20:47)

Boas Vince de momento e pelo menos aqui na Ilha Terceira assiste-se a alguma precipitação mas nada de especial e pontuais rajadas de vento e o céu está bastante escuro mas nada de muito significativo pelo menos até agora ... O temporal de Maio foi muito mas muito pior ... Aliás desde o Tanya que não via uma situação tão complicada como a situação de Maio passado pelo menos aqui em Angra ...


----------



## Aero (20 Set 2012 às 21:10)

pelo Faial, (cidade da Horta) o vento é predominante de NE com alguma intensidade e rajadas que já movimentam alguns vasos e mobiliario de exterior, o que está a levantar ondulação dentro do porto, junto à lota, o suficiente para algumas vagas galgarem o cais. A ondulação no canal Faial-Pico mete respeito, o cruzeiro que faz a travessia parece um submarino. Há aguaceiros fracos isolados.

tenho pena de não ter o anemómetro do serviço em casa...


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 21:18)

na minha opinião, o que se faz sentir de uma forma mais intensa é o vento, nada que os açorianos não estejam habituados, a diferença principal será a forma constante com que o vento sopra, sempre com muita intensidade, comum apenas no caso das depressões que se encontram em fase de enchimento por estas bandas..


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2012 às 21:30)

Vento médio de 75 km/h na Horta.


----------



## Wessel27 (20 Set 2012 às 21:35)

O vento aqui em Angra começa a ganhar mais intensidade ... A precipitação continua regular e persistente ... As ilhas mais a sul é que devem estar a passar um mau bocado ... Se isto está assim aqui que é mais Norte ...


----------



## faroeste (20 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Chove com muita intensidade na zona Oeste da Ilha treceira, Vento Muito Muito Forte, a Olhómetro perto dos 90 Km/h.
Muitos ramos de arvores caidas na estrada
Vamos a ver mais quanto tempo isto dura.


----------



## Manecas (20 Set 2012 às 23:25)

Boas noites companheiros!!
Acabei de falar com o meu pai que está em São Jorge (Ponta de Topo). Durante todo o dia de hoje o vento foi forte a muito forte de Leste, com chuva por vezes forte também durante todo o dia, nevoeiro também foi uma constante... Agora à 10 minutos atrás, o vento está muito muito forte, com rajadas intensas já do quadrante Noroeste, com pouca ou nenhuma chuva e o nevoeiro também decidiu levantar... o mar está "muito feio" e com vagaria de mar que só visto (isto pelas palavras dele), lol 
Por aqui em angra a coisa tá feia, muito muito muito vento que parece que deita o telhado em baixo, com rajadas fortissimas e chuva muito forte!!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2012 às 23:31)

Confirma-se então o cenário de termos a TT NADINE a afectar o território do Açores durante um período de tempo muito alargado.
Esperemos agora que as consequências não sejam severas...

Neste momento algumas das ilhas deverão estar sob condições não muito agradáveis:


----------



## Ignotus (20 Set 2012 às 23:38)

Saudações. 
Estou na Horta. A chuva é bem menor a esta hora, mas o vento aumentou de intensidade, sendo as rajadas bem fortes.
Informo que um bocado do telhado do Hotel Canal (chapa penso eu) bloqueou uma das vias da cidade.
Apresento também a ultima informação da NASA sobre o Nadine no link http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hurricanes/archives/2012/h2012-nadine.html. Enviaram o NASA's Global Hawk para o Nadine.

Hasta


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 23:43)

Ignotus disse:


> Saudações.
> Estou na Horta. A chuva é bem menor a esta hora, mas o vento aumentou de intensidade, sendo as rajadas bem fortes.
> Informo que um bocado do telhado do Hotel Canal (chapa penso eu) bloqueou uma das vias da cidade.
> Apresento também a ultima informação da NASA sobre o Nadine no link http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hurricanes/archives/2012/h2012-nadine.html. Enviaram o NASA's Global Hawk para o Nadine.
> ...



Pela ilha terceira o cenário é semelhante....
tenho a sensação que existem rajadas superiores a 100 Km/h


----------



## Aero (21 Set 2012 às 00:04)

Vim agora da parte nordeste do Faial, da freguesia da Ribeirinha onde fui treinar, e pelo caminho havia uma arvore de grande porte derrubada pelo vento com o trânsito cortado. A estrada estava alegremente decorada com ramos inteiros e folhas de arvores. O vento é geralmente muito forte, sendo naturalmente MUITO FORTE nas zonas um pouco mais elevadas. Está uma boa noite para navegar na estrada, já que é necessário compensar a deriva do carro. Chuva, só alguns aguaceiros curtos.

Do Facebook do gabinete meteorológico da base das Lages pode-se ler:

Tropical Storm (soon to be post-tropical) Nadine has finally shown her strength. The winds have picked up as predicted and can reach speeds up to 40 gusting to near 65 mph through the night into early morning tomorrow. The gusts come in big wallops due to the showery nature of the rain. These big “jumps” in wind speed can knock things lose that would otherwise stay put with a slower increase in winds. Keep that in mind if you need to be out, what out for flying debris. 
Our biggest concerns are with her rain bands. We expect these moderate to heavy rains to remain in the area for most of the night. This will lead to some significant accumulation, upwards of 2” of rain is possible, especially on the North Eastern portion of Terceira. This will cause problems in low lying areas and steep hillsides/banks. If you have the option, don’t drive around tonight. If you must be out, Be VERY careful this evening for water related hazards.


----------



## LMCG (21 Set 2012 às 00:55)

Boas,

Os record's de ONTEM/HOJE nos PE's da EDA (máximo vento instantâneo lido pelo operador a cada 30m):

Boca da Vereda - Flores - 133,2/118,8 km/h;
Pico da Urze - São Jorge - 108/165,6 km/h;
Terras do Canto - Pico - 104,4/126 km/h;
Serra Branca - Graciosa - 100,8/126 km/h;
Serra do Cume - Terceira - 72/122,4 km/h;
Figueiral - Santa Maria - 68,4/90 km/h.

Os Graminhais em São Miguel e a Lomba do Frade no Faial não tenho acesso aos dados neste momento (a partir de casa)... no Corvo não há!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## LMCG (21 Set 2012 às 00:56)

Hazores disse:


> Pela ilha terceira o cenário é semelhante....
> tenho a sensação que existem rajadas superiores a 100 Km/h



Boas,

Os record's de ONTEM/HOJE nos PE's da EDA (máximo vento instantâneo lido pelo operador a cada 30m):

Boca da Vereda - Flores - 133,2/118,8 km/h;
Pico da Urze - São Jorge - 108/165,6 km/h;
Terras do Canto - Pico - 104,4/126 km/h;
Serra Branca - Graciosa - 100,8/126 km/h;
*Serra do Cume - Terceira - 72/122,4 km/h;*
Figueiral - Santa Maria - 68,4/90 km/h.

Os Graminhais em São Miguel e a Lomba do Frade no Faial não tenho acesso aos dados neste momento (a partir de casa)... no Corvo não há!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## mcpa (21 Set 2012 às 01:21)

Aviso nº. 38A, acabadinho de sair!!!



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 202347
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



Neste momento chuva fraca pelo norte de S. Miguel.


----------



## Oliveiraj (21 Set 2012 às 01:43)

Bem, no Faial apartir das 15H o tempo vem-se agravando.

Por volta das 21H o mar simplesmente saltava para um dos lados do Porto da Horta e o vento era forte.

Neste momento o vento encontra-se realmente muito forte, e chove um pouco o vento deverá andar pelos 100 e muitos KM/H com fortes rajadas, o mar encontra-se revolto mas dado que a maré está vazia, está tudo controlado.


----------



## Aero (21 Set 2012 às 01:44)

O Instituto de meteorologia reporta na sua página que o vento no observatório principe do monaco é de 90km/h.

As rajadas são efectivamente fortes, no aeroporto, um pouco antes das 00:00 UTC foi registado 48kts (metar). Mas agora está mais forte. O mar está com aspecto pouco convidativo, em porto ou mar aberto.

Uma boa noite para passar no sofá!


----------



## Oliveiraj (21 Set 2012 às 01:55)

Eu penso que a velocidade do vento que o Instituto de Meteorologia mostra é na altura que é actualizado, penso eu ser de hora a hora.

Posto isto se ás 01H por vários segundos estiver 30KMH é isso que lá mostra.

Não tenho a certeza mas penso ser isto.

Realmente agora o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade, na espalamaca deve estar uma coisa gira, deve.


----------



## Aero (21 Set 2012 às 02:01)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Eu penso que a velocidade do vento que o Instituto de Meteorologia mostra é na altura que é actualizado, penso eu ser de hora a hora.
> 
> Posto isto se ás 01H por vários segundos estiver 30KMH é isso que lá mostra.
> 
> ...



As 22:30 quando passei na Espalamaca, tive efectivamente de compensar a direcção para o carro andar a direito. A chuva era Horizontal. E o carro desengatado não embalava... Metia respeito!


----------



## Oliveiraj (21 Set 2012 às 02:04)

Ontem fui ao Cabeço Gordo apenas por curiosidade e o vento cá em baixo estava fraquinho e lá em cima soprava com bastante intensidade, portanto a esta hora aquilo lá em cima deve estar bonito hehe


----------



## Snowy (21 Set 2012 às 02:27)

Notícia do DN:



> 'Nadine' causa inundações e queda de árvores na Terceira
> 
> As corporações de bombeiros da ilha Terceira, nos Açores, registaram esta noite mais de duas dezenas de ocorrências devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo provocado pela passagem da tempestade tropical Nadine a sul do arquipélago.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=2782526&seccao=A%E7ores


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2012 às 02:41)

Na horta na última hora 93.6 km/h de velocidade média  MY GOD


----------



## Oliveiraj (21 Set 2012 às 02:56)

1337 disse:


> Na horta na última hora 93.6 km/h de velocidade média  MY GOD




Ah pois, eu bem disse que a coisa andava dura por estes lados.


----------



## Wessel27 (21 Set 2012 às 03:33)

Boas aqui por Angra do Heroísmo o vento é muito forte e acompanha-se de precipitação constante ... Cheguei agora a casa e as estradas estão repletas de detritos desde caixotes do lixo caídos até ramos de árvores ... Até alguns sinais de trânsito já caíram devido à intensidade constante do vento ... Saudações e esperemos que esteja tudo bem nas outras ilhas também ...


----------



## Lumes (21 Set 2012 às 04:39)

Santa Maria ás 02:30H vento SE (120º) com 60KM max, a chuva (light rain). Acabei de fazer o percurso Praia / Aeroporto e não vi estragos.


----------



## Lumes (21 Set 2012 às 04:59)

A NASA irá efectuar mais uma missão não tripulada (Global Hawk) sobre a depressão NADINE, nos dias 22/23 que vai descolar de NASA Wallops Flight Facility (USA).


----------



## Wessel27 (21 Set 2012 às 05:28)

Como as fotos que coloquei já estão disponíveis noutro tópico do fórum resolvi elimina-las deste ... O tópico chama-se seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro de 2012 Saudações ...


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2012 às 07:51)

O NHC aumentou a intensidade estimada do vento de 45kt para 55kt




> THE INITIAL
> INTENSITY ESTIMATE IS INCREASED TO 55 KT IN AGREEMENT WITH THE
> EARLIER ASCAT DATA WHICH SHOWED SEVERAL 50 KT UNCONTAMINATED WIND
> BARBS NORTHWEST OF THE CENTER.  THESE STRONGER WINDS ARE PRESUMABLY
> ...




O Ascat que referem:






http://manati.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/datasets/ASCATData.php/


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2012 às 09:49)

Rajadas de vento, segundo as synops:
129,7km/h - Horta;
108,1km/h - Angra do Heroísmo;
104,1km/h - Lajes (Terceira);
75,6km/h - P.Delgada/Nordela;
72,0km/h - Santa Maria;
72,0km/h - Flores


----------



## metmadeira (21 Set 2012 às 11:14)

PPL, alguém pode informar-me como anda o "Nadine"?


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 11:36)

Esta manhã o shear abateu-se sobre a Nadine, e nas ultimas horas varreu toda a extrutura convectiva e ao que parece tambem a camada de outflow....

A Nadine foi arrasada, e pelo que vejo no sat, sobra apenas a ciculação nos niveis baixos....

Nas proximas 12h os modelos integram a Nadine num ambiente com muito menos shear, ao centro do cavado cujo bordo leste lhe passou em cima há momentos.
Assim que o bordo do cavado, região de ventos muito fortes em altura ( shear), passar, o ambiente tornar-se-há de novo mais amigavel e pode ser que a Nadine começe a regenerar.

Para já é muito complicado...e o que se vê no sat é demolidor, a Nadine está a ser puramente destruida..Será que vai recuperar??


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 14:30)

Incrivelmente a Nadine mantem convecção numa banda a Este do centro, e parte da circulação em altitude mantem-se identificavel sobre a porção NE do sistema.

Dentro de algumas horas a Nadine estará alinhada com o centro do cavado, numa posição em que o shear é menos intenso, e então poderá ocorrer uma regeneração da extrutura do ciclone.

Nos proximos 3 dias a topografia aos 500 e 300hpa revela que a Nadine se situará a sul do apice do cavado, inserida numa circulação própria, sendo que aparentemente manterá identidade .


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 14:37)

stormy disse:


> Incrivelmente a Nadine mantem convecção numa banda a Este do centro, e parte da circulação em altitude mantem-se identificavel sobre a porção NE do sistema.
> 
> Dentro de algumas horas a Nadine estará alinhada com o centro do cavado, numa posição em que o shear é menos intenso, e então poderá ocorrer uma regeneração da extrutura do ciclone.
> 
> Nos proximos 3 dias a topografia aos 500 e 300hpa revela que a Nadine se situará a sul do apice do cavado, inserida numa circulação própria, sendo que aparentemente manterá identidade .





peço desculpa..mas de uma forma mais simples isso quer dizer o que? precisamente? existe possibilidade de passar sobre a madeira como Ciclone?


----------



## marco_antonio (21 Set 2012 às 14:45)

xispa


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2012 às 14:49)

Vento médio de *86 km/h* na Horta, quase alcançando o máximo da média do Gordon em Santa Maria (média de 93).


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2012 às 14:49)

Boa tarde

A imagem de satélite é esta:






A circulação associada a Oeste diminuiu bastante mas parece-me que haverá algum incremento na circulação a Leste.
E como refere o *Stormy*, as condições parecem melhores para uma possível regeneração ao longo dos próximos dias.
A TT NADINE poderá descer em latitude (ao nível das Canárias) e voltar a intensificar um pouco - aparentemente um processo que levará lá para dia 26 a aproximar-se da Madeira.
Faltam portanto muitos dias, muitas horas, muitas saídas modelísticas. Com cautela continuemos a analisar e a seguir a NADINE.
E como sempre, nestas situações o "now-casting" é de vital importância. Ainda afecta os Açores e recomenda-se o acompanhamento na protecção civil e instituto de meteorologia.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 14:54)

icewoman disse:


> peço desculpa..mas de uma forma mais simples isso quer dizer o que? precisamente? existe possibilidade de passar sobre a madeira como Ciclone?



Provavelmente a Nadine vai sobreviver relativamente bem...tal como os modelos sugeriam nas ultimas runs, mas que eu começei a duvidar quando pela manhã reparei no sat que a Nadine estava a ser muito afectada pelo shear.

A rota exata é dificil de prever, mas os modelos para já colocam a Nadine a evoluir para SW da Madeira, e depois a voltar para norte passando a oeste da RAM mas com a possiblidade de ocorrer algum vento e chuva pela região...nada de especial, até bastante bom dada a seca na região.

Outra coisa dificil de apurar é se a Nadine se mantem ou não um ciclone tropical neste momento, depois da tareia que levou de manhã...


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 14:56)

stormy disse:


> Provavelmente a Nadine vai sobreviver relativamente bem...tal como os modelos sugeriam nas ultimas runs, mas que eu começei a duvidar quando pela manhã reparei no sat que a Nadine estava a ser muito afectada pelo shear.
> 
> A rota exata é dificil de prever, mas os modelos para já colocam a Nadine a evoluir para SW da Madeira, e depois a voltar para norte passando a oeste da RAM mas com a possiblidade de ocorrer algum vento e chuva pela região...nada de especial, até bastante bom dada a seca na região.
> 
> Outra coisa dificil de apurar é se a Nadine se mantem ou não um ciclone tropical neste momento, depois da tareia que levou de manhã...



aqui no Funchal apesar de estar previsto pelo IM aguaceiros..já chove bem alguns minutos...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2012 às 15:12)

stormy disse:


> ...
> A rota exata é dificil de prever, mas os modelos para já colocam a Nadine a evoluir para SW da Madeira, e depois a voltar para norte passando a oeste da RAM...



O ECMWF prevê uma diminuição significativa da pressão, na ordem dos 15 hPa (de 993 para 978 hPa) em 24h, entre os dias 25 e 26, mesmo antes de se aproximar do arquipélago da Madeira. Se se confirmar (s*e*) o vento poderá ser efectivamente forte. Mas tudo dependerá de uma aproximação maior à Madeira.

Este sistema tropical está a ser extremamente exigente para a comunidade meteorológica. Fabuloso!


----------



## Lightning (21 Set 2012 às 15:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Este sistema tropical está a ser extremamente exigente para a comunidade meteorológica. Fabuloso!



Subcrevo. 

Quanto mais imprevisibilidade, mais nos apercebemos de que esta ciência às vezes "testa-nos" os neurónios. 

Isto não tinha piada nenhuma se se soubesse sempre para onde é que ia tudo e com que intensidade ia acontecer.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 15:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> O ECMWF prevê uma diminuição significativa da pressão, na ordem dos 15 hPa (de 993 para 978 hPa) em 24h, entre os dias 25 e 26, mesmo antes de se aproximar do arquipélago da Madeira. Se se confirmar (s*e*) o vento poderá ser efectivamente forte. Mas tudo dependerá de uma aproximação maior à Madeira.
> 
> Este sistema tropical está a ser extremamente exigente para a comunidade meteorológica. Fabuloso!



Duvido que cave tanto...e sinceramente não compreendo o mecanismo que a levaria a tal...
A Nadine mantem-se Tropical segundo dados do AMSU das 11hUTC de hoje...a interacção com o cavado pode ser benéfica numas situações e má noutras...é muito complicado.

Em principio as condições vão melhorar para a Nadine, mas não suportam de maneira nenhuma um sistema de 970´s hpa...na minha opinião podemos ter algum rebustecimento, mas a faixa 980hpa é na minha opinião o maximo dos maximos e digo isto na melhor das ocasiões, que é o shear ser fraco, haver divergencia em altura e um padrão de ventos favoraveis tal como uma massa de ar mais instavel e aguas acima dos 25ºC, e partindo do presuposto que ela não ganhou muita pressão desde a amnhã.

Isto está complicado...muito dificil de prever e de entender.

*Bom, em todo o caso, segundo os modelos a depressão passará suficientemente longe da RAM para que não se façam sentir muitos efeitos.*..não se esqueçam que nos ciclones tropicais quanto mais perto da area central piores as condições...uma distancia de 200-300km mesmo em ciclones intensos pode fazer uma diferença tremenda.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 15:32)

Os modelos de facto manteem a Nadine com identidade própria e um ambiente em altura propicio, com divergencia imposta pelo jet a leste e norte e com algum forçamento baroclinico sobre o sistema...

Isto basicamente significa que a Nadine será ajudada por mecanismos que não são tipicos dos trópicos, mas mesmo assim manterá caracteristicas Tropicais.

É estranho, dificil de prever...estes sistemas hibridos são muito complexos, e temos de prestar muita atenção ao nowcast.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 16:35)

Quando sai a proxima Run?


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 16:40)

icewoman disse:


> Quando sai a proxima Run?



Daqui a 20min o GFS, ás 18:30 saem os ensembles, ás 19:30 sai o ECMWF e ás 20:30 saem os ensembles do ECMWF.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 16:43)

Já a partir de hoje á tarde a RAM será afectada pela porção leste da circulação da NADINE.
Vento em geral fraco a moderado de SW, e um aumento da instabilidade serão para já os unicos efeitos do ciclone.

Desta vez devido á orientação do vento, SW, a massa de ar quente e humida em interacção com o terreno montanhoso deverá causar precipitação especialmente nas encostas sul e terras altas da ilha da Madeira.

Tambem alguns aguaceiros isolados ou mesmo alguma trovoada isolada são possiveis, MAS EM GERAL AS CONDIÇÕES SERÃO BENIGNAS

Para acompanhar a depressão:

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/prod...1209210645.GIF


http://www.sat24.com/en/ce


----------



## Oliveiraj (21 Set 2012 às 18:06)

Alguma razão para aqui pela Horta ter estado uma manhã relativamente calma e agora voltar novamente a soprar o vento com algumas rajadas de voltar e meter respeito?

Uma curiosidade como é feita a denominação dos furacões ou tempestades tropicais?


----------



## LMCG (21 Set 2012 às 18:53)

Boas,

Acabei de consultar os dados dos SCADAS dos PE's em São Miguel e Terceira...
adivinhem os record's de hoje até agora:

São Miguel 144,72 Km/h
Terceira 154,8 km/h

PS: Relembro que aquando da passagem do Gordon, em São Miguel a rajada máxima foi de 152 km/h.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 18:57)

É impressao minha ou alguns modelos ( inclusive o GFS) estão a empurrar a Nadine para baixo (sul)  da Madeira...afastando-a , não atingindo a ilha??´

So vejo um modelo a colocar a Nadine a passar na Madeira ...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2012 às 19:24)

icewoman disse:


> É impressao minha ou alguns modelos ( inclusive o GFS) estão a empurrar a Nadine para baixo (sul)  da Madeira...afastando-a , não atingindo a ilha??´
> 
> So vejo um modelo a colocar a Nadine a passar na Madeira ...



Sim, é isso que está a acontecer .


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2012 às 19:33)

Gráfico de vento médio na Horta. De loucos.


----------



## marco_antonio (21 Set 2012 às 19:59)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us que dizem?


----------



## Aero (21 Set 2012 às 20:10)

No Faial, o maximo registado foi de 130km/h no aobsevatorio principe do monaco. No aeroporto foi de 63nós durante a noite.


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes na Madeira... ainda sem relação directa com a Nadine.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 20:32)

Já ocorreram aguaceiros por vezes fortes..durante a manha e durante a tarde.


começou a chover agora!


----------



## marco_antonio (21 Set 2012 às 20:58)

acho que nos ira tocar de alguma forma 

cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (21 Set 2012 às 21:25)

icewoman disse:


> Já ocorreram aguaceiros por vezes fortes..durante a manha e durante a tarde.
> 
> 
> começou a chover agora!



Sei que só estive no Funchal, mas creio que estão a exagerar...

Hoje deu algumas chuvas com alguns períodos de 10 à 15 minutos mais intensos que não têm trazido acumulação de relevantes.

Tempo com entrada de sul/sudoeste é sempre com instabilidade variável.

Quanto ao Nadine ainda não sabemos quando nós vai atingir...


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2012 às 21:57)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira o vento começou a soprar com maior intensidade...


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2012 às 22:37)

A NADINE é agora uma tempestade subtropical:



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 212035
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2012 às 01:39)

De momento o aspecto da Nadine é, outra vez, desolador, com o shear de novo a agredir o sector NW.

Entretanto passa-se que  os modelos dinamicos mostram todos recuperação a partir de daqui a 24h:
http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201214_model_intensity.html

Não entendo como a Nadine vai ganhar forças...não é impossivel, mas requere que:

- A circulação se mantenha razoavelmente intensa.
- As aguas por onde o ciclone se move aqueçam pelo menos para a casa dos 25-26ºC.
-Haja um mecanismo, como a intrusão de ar frio em altura ou um rapido melhorar do outflow, que incentive a actividade convectiva.


Para já a Nadine está por um fio...depois de ontem ter recuperado bastante, hoje degenreou de tal modo que caso não restitua alguma actividade nas proximas 12 a 24h, penso que estará morta de vez.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Set 2012 às 08:42)

Onde está a Nadine?....
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp


----------



## Knyght (22 Set 2012 às 09:17)

Em relação a Madeira as últimas previsões são de uma separação do cordão umbilical e viragem de tempo a norte.


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2012 às 10:15)

A Nadine não desiste... alguns borbotões de convecção em torno do centro e viajando em ambiente muito mais favorável.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2012 às 10:18)

O NHC esta madrugada declarou a Nadine como sistema pós-tropical e emitiu para já o último aviso oficial, mas admitindo que o sistema se possa vir a regenerar, que se acontecer os avisos serão retomados, situação que vários modelos indicam, aparentemente devido ao facto de apesar de não ser tropical continuar a ser uma vigorosa depressão, à temperatura da água e à formação de um anticiclone em altura sobre a zona que favoreceria a regeneração. Entretanto ela até já gerou mais alguma convecção.

Quanto ao futuro, continua a haver dispersão dos modelos e ensembles entre ir para oeste ou para leste, pelo que vamos ter que continuar a acompanhar o sistema, o assunto ainda não acabou para já. 

Amanha teremos no continente uma frente gerada por um cavado e depressão que durante dias foi intermitentemente modelada  uma possível interação mais explosiva para ontem com Nadine perto dos Açores, situação que acabou por não ocorrer. 

Julgo que este acompanhamento que se fez da Nadine até aqui foi muito didáctico para todos, certamente muita gente aprendeu mais sobre modelos, sobre a cautela que devemos ter e da necessidade de ser olhar sempre para um conjunto diversificado de informação deste tipo e avaliar os  diversos cenários possíveis.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2012 às 13:28)

Ainda sobre o assunto dos voos não tripulados da NASA para fins cientificos, o plano de voo da 2ª missão ao Nadine e os locais em que lançaram sondas quando o Nadine estava próximo dos Açores.







http://noaahrd.wordpress.com/


Tal como todos os dias são lançadas sondagens meteorológicas com balão em todo o mundo (em Portugal são lançadas todos os dias em Lisboa, Madeira e Açores às 12z) que medem toda a atmosfera de baixo para cima, temperatura, humidade e vento, dados que depois são assimilados nos modelos numéricos globais constituindo um dos principais pilares da previsão meteorológica actual. Uma das limitações actuais é que as sondagens nos Oceanos são poucas, estamos limitados às ilhas, daí a necessidade de fazer "amostragens" a ciclones tropicais, em que não só se medem parâmetros no próprio ciclone tropical, mas na sinóptica da região envolvente,  que intensidade tem um cavado, um anticiclone, etc, que poderão influenciar o trajecto de um sistema por exemplo, pois os modelos nos Oceanos estão bastante dependentes de estimativas por satélite, observações de superfície de navios, ou de dados de aviões a voar em altitude de cruzeiro, etc.

Neste caso é ao contrário da tradicional sonda meteorológica de balão, as sondas são lançadas de grande altitude para recolher as amostras de toda a vertical da atmosfera de cima (sensivelmente desde os 60/100hpa) até à superfície. Isto não é grande novidade, os hurricanes hunters da NOAA e USAF fazem isto há anos e os dados que recolhem são preciosos nas previsões, a diferença é que com os UAV (aviões não tripulados) podem voar mais longe e mais tempo, e já agora, sem colocar em risco ninguém. 



Para quem tiver curiosidade, estes voos processam-se a grande altitude entre os 55 e 65 mil pés (17-20 mil metros) e são controlados pelo tráfego aéreo como qualquer outro voo, a única diferença é que os controladores de tráfego aéreo quando falam com o piloto, estão a falar com o piloto que não está fisicamente no avião, está sentado algures numas instalações de voo remoto nos EUA. Nesta região estes voos tem sido controlados pelo tráfego aéreo da FIR Oceânica de Santa Maria, o centro responsável por esta região do Atlântico.


Apesar do Nadine já ser pós-tropical, aparentemente está a decorrer um 3º voo ao Nadine. Talvez o objectivo seja mesmo estudar ciclones em ambientes mais hostis.


000
NOUS42 KNHC 201448
REPRPD
WEATHER RECONNAISSANCE FLIGHTS
CARCAH, NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER, MIAMI, FL.
1045 AM EDT THU 20 SEPTEMBER 2012
SUBJECT: TROPICAL CYCLONE PLAN OF THE DAY (TCPOD)
         VALID 21/1100Z TO 22/1100Z SEPTEMBER 2012
         TCPOD NUMBER.....12-124

I.  ATLANTIC REQUIREMENTS
    1. NEGATIVE RECONNAISSANCE REQUIREMENTS.
    2. OUTLOOK FOR SUCCEEDING DAY: POSSIBLE GOLDEN HAWK FLIGHT
       FROM 22/1500Z TO 23/1600Z WITH NADINE AS PRIMARY TARGET.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Set 2012 às 16:09)

Boas! Sou novo ca no site e sou apaixonado por este tipo de fenomenos.
Parece que os «Nuestros hermanos» lançaram um alerta amarelo devido à Nadine nas Canarias. O AEMET diz que há 40% possibilidades de voltar a ser furacao.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Set 2012 às 16:49)

O que e que se passa com o Nadine?

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/hurricane/at201214_5day.asp


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2012 às 17:30)

Meteofan disse:


> O que e que se passa com o Nadine?
> 
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/hurricane/at201214_5day.asp



Está a fazer a sua vida  a seguir a rota que lhe apetece.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2012 às 17:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas! Sou novo ca no site e sou apaixonado por este tipo de fenomenos.
> Parece que os «Nuestros hermanos» lançaram um alerta amarelo devido à Nadine nas Canarias. O AEMET diz que há 40% possibilidades de voltar a ser furacao.



Não há nenhum alerta da AEMET, esses 40% são do NHC e não se referem às Canárias.
O que se passa é que Nadine deixou se ser considerado um ciclone tropical, mas mantém-se o seguimento pelo NHC apenas como perturbação, e aí há a habitual escala probabilística de cores e  percentagem que o NHC usa para a possibilidade se formar um ciclone tropical nas 48 horas seguintes (que neste caso seria uma reformação). Para já parece consensual entre modelos que ficará a divagar naquela região longe de ilhas durante 3 ou 4 dias não incomodando ninguém.



> POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE NADINE IS LOCATED OVER THE NORTHEASTERN
> ATLANTIC OCEAN ABOUT 650 MILES WEST-NORTHWEST OF THE CANARY ISLANDS
> AND IS MOVING SOUTH-SOUTHEASTWARD AT AROUND 10 MPH. REGENERATION OF
> THIS SYSTEM INTO A TROPICAL OR SUBTROPICAL CYCLONE IS POSSIBLE AS
> ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Set 2012 às 18:16)

Vince disse:


> Não há nenhum alerta da AEMET, esses 40% são do NHC.
> O que se passa é que Nadine deixou se ser considerado um ciclone tropical, mas mantém-se o seguimento pelo NHC apenas como perturbação, e aí há a habitual escala probabilística de cores e  percentagem que o NHC usa para a possibilidade se formar um ciclone tropical nas 48 horas seguintes (que neste caso seria uma reformação). Para já parece consensual entre modelos que ficará a divagar naquela região longe de ilhas 3 ou 4 dias.



Obrigado por me esclarecer. No entanto creio que há mesmo um alerta emitido pelo AEMET.

http://www.laopinion.es/sociedad/20...ias-alerta-lluvias/436140.html?utm_source=rss

Mas quanto á Madeira ainda existe possibilidades de ser afetada?


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2012 às 18:23)

Sim, mas não tem a ver com a Nadine, deve ter a ver com a instabilidade na zona, bastante CAPE e humidade, o jornal é que relaciona erradamente ambas as coisas.

Já agora, um comunicado de hoje da AEMET



> Evolución de la situación atmosférica para los próximos días
> Información elaborada el 22 de septiembre de 2012
> Durante hoy sábado 22 de septiembre, una borrasca atlántica (propia ya de la época del año
> en la que entramos) con un sistema frontal asociado se irá profundizando al oeste de Galicia. A
> ...




Relativamente à Madeira, daqui a 3/4 dias os modelos divergem, mas parece ser uma possibilidade cada vez mais remota, nos ensembles vêm-se cada vez menos membros a trazer a Nadine de volta às nossas águas. De qualquer forma, vamos dando uma olhadela.


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Set 2012 às 20:12)

A NADINE parece um mau filme de terror onde o mau da fita recusa-se a morrer... E quando pensamos que está morto, lá estica a mão outra vez!


----------



## Knyght (22 Set 2012 às 20:34)

O Nadine gostou dos Açores creio que ainda lá volta...


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2012 às 23:35)

A Nadine mantem convecção central há umas horas...pode ser que esteja a iniciar um ciclo de intensificação...aguardemos.

A intensidade que ela possa vir a ganhar poderá afectar muito as peças do jogo:


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2012 às 23:47)

A ver mas é se ela vira para Norte, para que depois possa ser puxada pelo cavado, porque uma depressão tropical no meio do Atlântico em sitio nenhum nem aos peixes interessa, mas pronto parece ser o mais provável.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2012 às 00:15)

Na zona em que está começa já a ser praticamente impossível ser arrastada por um cavado para norte, e apesar de ir criando convecção, a circulação da nuvens baixas parece indiciar que a própria circulação na superfície está a ceder, começa a ficar mais alongada em vez de circular e fechada.


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2012 às 03:00)

A Nadine encontra-se em ambiente favoravel, com aguas já na ordem dos ideais 26-27ºC, shear mais fraco e um padrão em altura caracterizado por divergencia e um excelente canal de outflow par NE que alimenta a depressão que nos está a afectar agora no continente.

A norte da circulação esta interage com uma frente fria, mas nas proximas horas essa interacção será menor.

A Nadine encontra-se embebida numa massa de ar tropical muito energética á superficie, e no eixo central de um cavado estacionario em altura.

Nos proximos dias o sistema mover-se-há em conjunto com este cavado, e a sua movimentação é muito incerta, dependendo da influencia das depressões extratropicais a norte, do AA a oeste, do anticiclone sahariano a leste e de uma onda tropical a SSE.

Espera-se que a Nadine se mantenha num ambiente favoravel á intensificação nos proximos 2 a 3 dias pelo menos.

IMAGEM ACTUAL:





Como é notório a Nadine já sente os efeitos da melhoria das condições dinamicas, e desenvolveu convecção intensa e pressistente, com um CDO-like feature mesmo a N do centro de circulação.
Se asssim se mantiver a actividade convectiva dentro de 12h poderemos classificar de novo a depressão como inteiramente tropical.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Set 2012 às 03:50)

Passaram já 11dias desde que foi classificada de depressão tropical (12 setembro). Se tudo correr bem, e parece ter agora condições para isso, podemos ter nadine por mais quanto tempo a vaguear pelo atlântico?

Acho curioso.. Qual foi a depressão tropical que mais tempo durou este ano? E o recorde absoluto?


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 09:39)

Nadine strikes back... Se não a reactivarem novamente vão-lhe subir mais uns pozinhos na percentagem... 











Várias coisas por aqui. A Nadine, o que sai de áfrica em direcção a norte e mesmo hoje as trovoadas embebidas na frente fria aqui para o sul.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2012 às 11:35)

ela anda as voltas e ainda vai ganhar mais força se for mais para sul


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2012 às 11:40)

uma pergunta há algum furacão que depois de seguir para leste tenha invertido para oeste e ganho força


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 11:55)

camrov8 disse:


> uma pergunta há algum furacão que depois de seguir para leste tenha invertido para oeste e ganho força



O mais conhecido de todos, o Furacão Ginger de 1971. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Ginger


----------



## Azor (23 Set 2012 às 12:59)

Tenho o feeling que ela vai novamente nos fazer uma breve visita antes de guinar para Norte, do tipo "hi again Azores... bye"


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2012 às 13:39)

O NHC já coloca 90% de probabilidades de ser Nadine novamente.  A Nadine ligou para o INEM e está quase a ressuscitar. Nadine anda cá até ao Algarve.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2012 às 13:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O NHC já coloca 90% de probabilidades de ser Nadine novamente.  A Nadine ligou para o INEM e está quase a ressuscitar. Nadine anda cá até ao Algarve.



Era bom era mas enfim parece que perdemos mesmo a possibilidade de ver das tempestades mais violentas de sempre por muito pouco!!  bom por um lado mas mau para alguns :P


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2012 às 14:29)

este Nadine não quer mesmo morrer vamos ver o que ainda tem na manga. será que vai continuar a ganhar força, se sim e for para furacão muda o nome ou fica com NADINE


----------



## Norther (23 Set 2012 às 14:49)

camrov8 disse:


> este Nadine não quer mesmo morrer vamos ver o que ainda tem na manga. será que vai continuar a ganhar força, se sim e for para furacão muda o nome ou fica com NADINE




pode chegar a furacão mas tem que rumar mais a sul, e o nome vai ser sempre o mesmo ate que desapareça por completo


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 15:14)

Se o NHC voltar a nomear qualquer outro novo sistema terá de lhe chamar #Oscar que é o nome seguinte da lista. O NHC descontinuou a Nadine.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Set 2012 às 16:03)

Storm nadine está de volta!!!

http://classic.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201214_ensmodel.html#a_topad

Segundo o Ensemble e possivel que volte aos Açores.

Pareçe-me que esta tempestade ainda vai dar que falar!!!


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 16:09)

Norther disse:


> pode chegar a furacão mas tem que rumar mais a sul, e o nome vai ser sempre o mesmo ate que desapareça por completo



Ao contrário do que eu pensei, o NHC voltou a subir a Nadine e não usa o Oscar. Nadine novamente tempestade tropical. 

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.6N 25.6W
ABOUT 515 MI...835 KM S OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...60 MPH...95 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 280 DEGREES AT 2 MPH...4 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...986 MB...29.12 INCHES

DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
SATELLITE DATA INDICATE THAT NADINE HAS REGAINED TROPICAL
CHARACTERISTICS.  AT 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...THE CENTER OF
TROPICAL STORM NADINE WAS LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 30.6 NORTH...
LONGITUDE 25.6 WEST. NADINE IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST NEAR 2
MPH...4 KM/H...AND THIS GENERAL MOTION WITH A SLIGHT INCREASE IN
FORWARD SPEED IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 60 MPH...95 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST THROUGH TONIGHT.
HOWEVER...SLIGHT STRENGTHENING IS POSSIBLE MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT.

TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 230 MILES...370 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 986 MB...29.12 INCHES.


----------



## Daniel253 (23 Set 2012 às 16:16)

Meteofan disse:


> Storm nadine está de volta!!!
> 
> http://classic.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201214_ensmodel.html#a_topad
> 
> ...



os açores estao concorridos isso agora é so furacoes e tempestades tropicais


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2012 às 17:25)

Agreste disse:


> Ao contrário do que eu pensei, o NHC voltou a subir a Nadine e não usa o Oscar. Nadine novamente tempestade tropical.



A regra que se segue é da circulação na superfície, se a original sobreviver, o nome é o mesmo. Se por exemplo um ciclone degenera para um onda tropical perdendo a circulação e mais tarde forma um novo ciclone, aí já terá novo nome.  A mesma regra é aplicada por exemplo quando um ciclone passa do Atlântico para o Pacífico, se a circulação sobreviver à travessia em terra (o que é muito raro) mantém no Pacífico o nome que tinha no Atlântico, se perde a circulação e mais tarde no Pacífico se regenera (mais frequente) terá um novo nome já da lista do Pacífico.

Para os próximos dias vai contornar o anticiclone a sul e depois a oeste, acima disso ainda não se sabe, voltamos ao início. Que sistema curioso, a NASA parece que teve sorte ao decidir estudar este ciclone um pouco diferente do habitual.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2012 às 17:46)

ainda bem que se afasta da madeira pois vou la esta semana para um merecido descanso, ps alguem sabe se este tempo atrasar voos, parto do porto


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2012 às 17:49)

só por curiosidade o Nadine é a primeira tempestade a fazer tal trajecto não há registo de uma igual


----------



## SuicideWorld (23 Set 2012 às 18:00)

Boas

Alguem me sabe dizer se existe probabilidade da Nadine fazer uma nova vizita aos Açores?


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 18:13)

SuicideWorld disse:


> Boas
> 
> Alguem me sabe dizer se existe probabilidade da Nadine fazer uma nova vizita aos Açores?



O movimento tem sido bastante errático mas da parte do NHC, voltar aos Açores é possível mas não provável.


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2012 às 18:15)

São situações deste tipo que tornam realmente a Meteorologia uma ciência incrível, quem diria que depois de tanto passeio e tanta volta até cá "acima"  ela tenha resolvido descer até ás suas águas e refazer-se.
É sem dúvida um sistema para continuar a acompanhar com muito interesse.


----------



## icewoman (23 Set 2012 às 18:22)

E quanto a possibilidades da Nadine visitar a Madeira, é possivel?


Obrigada.


----------



## SuicideWorld (23 Set 2012 às 18:23)

Só por curiosidade....  Já aconteceu alguma vez uma tempestade atingir duas vezes o mesmo local em questão de dias?


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 18:30)

Não é fácil sair por um ponto e voltar ao mesmo ponto... a ver se o Furacão Ivan em 2004 corresponde...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Ivan






Também há outro Ivan nascido a 4 de Outubro de 1980 a oeste da Madeira com uma trajectória errática...






Tempestade Tropical Edouard, 2 Agosto de 1990.


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2012 às 18:32)

icewoman disse:


> E quanto a possibilidades da Nadine visitar a Madeira, é possivel?
> 
> 
> Obrigada.



A tempestade tropical Nadine está a afastar-se para Oeste, não vai atingir a Madeira.


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 21:18)

Apenas por curiosidade, Cristóvão Colombo também apanhou uma tempestade nos primeiros dias da viagem - no dia 15 de Setembro, um sábado igual ao de este ano - depois de sair da Gomera (Canárias) no dia 6. Como não sabemos realmente o rumo que tomou, o diário resumido só fala em ir para oeste, pode ter apanhado uma Nadine pelo caminho. 

«Sábado, 15 de setembro...

Navegámos neste dia e noite, vinte e sete léguas e algumas mais, no caminho para oeste. Ao princípio da noite vimos cair do céu um maravilhoso ramo de fogo no mar, longe de nós umas 4 ou 5 léguas...

Domingo, 16 de setembro...

Navegámos neste dia e noite para oeste. Andámos trinta e nove léguas, mas só anunciámos aos marinheiros trinta e seis. Caiu todo este dia uma chuva miudinha. Disse o comandante que hoje, (e que dali em diante se repetiria), achámos ares muito temperados, que era um prazer acordar todas as manhãs, nada nos faltava a não ser o canto dos rouxinóis. Dizia ele: Era um tempo como o de Abril na Andaluzia. Aqui começaram a aparecer muitos tufos de erva muito verde, que segundo nos pareceu eram erva fresca, que não andavam muito longe de terra, motivo pelo qual todos acreditaram que não estariam muito longe de terra. Disse o comandante: Por este caminho, a terra firme não andará longe...»

Cristóvão Colombo deveria ter um mapa semelhante a este, portanto nesta altura deveria achar que estaria perto da grande ilha identificada pelas viagens de Marco Polo - Cipango - O Japão.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2012 às 22:28)

Interessante Agreste, em que ano foi ?

Há muitas histórias interessantes de Colombo e Furacões, ele interessava-se bastante por "meteorologia" como todos os excepcionais navegadores/marinheiros da época, e supostamente em 1502 "previu" a aproximação de um furacão.  Provavelmente suspeitou pela nuvens, cirrus altos do _outflow_, alteração do regime de vento, do comportamento do mar, ondulação, temperaturas, humidade, etc, provavelmente suspeitou que uma grande tempestade se estava a aproximar, sendo ridicularizado na altura, e mais tarde até foi acusado pelos rivais de ter sido ele afinal a evocar a tempestade que acabou por afundar quase 30 navios carregados de ouro entre a Hispaniola e Puerto Rico que ignoraram a "previsão" 
Há um certo mistério histórico/climatológico neste evento, aparentemente foi um ciclone "cabo-verdiano" extremamente devastador que arrasou Santo Domingo, mas a ocorrer no início de Julho é estranho na climatologia que conhecemos actualmente. Mas pode ter sido mais uma daquelas temporadas loucas...



> A rapidly moving hurricane with a small diameter probably came from vicinity of Grenada, moving northwesterly through the Mona Passage. On the fourth of the voyages of Christopher Columbus, he predicted the storm and took refuge in a natural harbor on the Dominican Republic. Meanwhile, his rivals refused to heed his warning and sent a convoy of 31 treasure ships toward Spain. According to Bartolomé de las Casas, "twenty ships perished with the storm, without any man, small or great, escaping, and neither dead nor alive could be found." Those drowned included Francisco de Bobadilla and Francisco Roldán. It was the first great maritime disaster in the New World. The only ship that reached Spain held money and belongings of Christopher Columbus, who survived the storm with Rodrigo de Bastidas. The center likely crossed Hispaniola about 40 miles (60 km) east of the city of Santo Domingo, which it "smashed flat." The death toll likely exceeded 500.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-1600_Atlantic_hurricane_seasons






> Everyone knew Christopher Columbus, we all knew him as an adventurer and discoverer. In some literatures, he is described as the discoverer of the New World and in others, simply the discoverer of the native Indians, which were already living there. However, not many persons knew Columbus made his first voyage during the peak of hurricane season which led him to the discovery of the Trade Winds, the most persistent and consistent winds of the globe. Moreover, Columbus was an amateur meteorologist, the one that predicted the violent storm that struck the Dominican Republic in 1502.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Agreste disse:


> Não é fácil sair por um ponto e voltar ao mesmo ponto... a ver se o Furacão Ivan em 2004 corresponde...




Há ainda este, que deve ter sido tramado nos Açores, o Furacão #8 de 1926, atinge o grupo oriental como categoria 2, dá uma volta e passa junto ao grupo central como categoria 1 enfraquecendo depois para Tempestade Tropical. 





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1926_Atlantic_hurricane_season#Hurricane_Eight



Voltas curiosas, há também a Tempestade Tropical Anna de 1976





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_Storm_Anna_(1976)#Tropical_Storm_Anna


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2012 às 22:44)

Paulo H disse:


> Passaram já 11dias desde que foi classificada de depressão tropical (12 setembro). Se tudo correr bem, e parece ter agora condições para isso, podemos ter nadine por mais quanto tempo a vaguear pelo atlântico?
> 
> Acho curioso.. Qual foi a depressão tropical que mais tempo durou este ano? E o recorde absoluto?



O recorde é de 33 dias, do Furacão "San Criaco" de 1899 que também passou pelos Açores entre o grupo central e oriental:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1899_San_Ciriaco_hurricane



Do top curiosamente fazem parte 2 ciclones que passaram ou acabaram em território português. A Nadine se se aguentar, parece ser um candidato a este top, mas ainda tem muitos dias a lutar pela sobrevivência até lá chegar.





Fonte: http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/broward/fl-long-lived-storms-20120921,0,4164494.story (via s2k)


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 22:46)

Vince disse:


> Interessante Agreste, em que ano foi ?



Só temos o diário da 1ª viagem de 1492 e mesmo assim muito resumido porque é uma cópia do relato original. As outras 3 viagens não se sabe quase nada da viagem em si. Esta começou em 6 de setembro de 1492 e terminou numa das Bahamas a 12 de outubro. Também não se sabe qual das ilhas.

Também vem no livro do Gonçalo Cadilhe (Nos Passos de Magalhães) que o Fernão de Magalhães tinha um acordo secreto com Carlos V de Castela. As primeiras 4 ilhas que Magalhães descobrisse seriam para a coroa. Só poderia dispor das riquezas e de tudo o mais que pudesse retirar a partir da 5ª ilha. Acontece que Magalhães desembarcou nas Filipinas... e as Filipinas são um arquipélago de 7 107 ilhas e isso não se sabia na altura.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Acabadinho de sair no Facebook da NOAA:
http://www.facebook.com/US.NOAA.NationalHurricaneCenter.gov?ref=stream



> Tropical Storm Nadine is located over the far east-central Atlantic Ocean tonight, centered about 485 miles south of the Azores. Maximum sustained winds are 60 mph. Little change in strength is expected during the next couple of days. Nadine is forecast to move toward the west to west-northwest during that time at a slightly faster forward speed.
> Get the latest on Nadine, include a graphical display of the forecast track, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov



TRADUÇÃO:
_(a) Tempestade tropical Nadine está localizada sobre o Atlântico centro-leste de extremo esta noite, centrado cerca de 485 km ao sul dos Açores. Ventos máximos sustentados são 60 mph. pouca mudança na força é esperada durante os próximos dias. Nadine é Previsão para mover em direção a oeste para oeste-noroeste durante esse tempo a uma velocidade ligeiramente mais rápido para a frente.
Obter o mais recente em Nadine, incluem uma exibição gráfica da faixa prevista, no site da NOAA NHC em www.hurricanes.gov (Traduzido por Bing)_


----------



## Knyght (24 Set 2012 às 08:29)

E os premiados são... Os Açores!


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Set 2012 às 10:06)

Knyght disse:


> E os premiados são... Os Açores!



Ainda falta muito tempo para chegarmos a uma conclusão.
Na minha opinião em termos de trajetória, ela pode ir para qualquer lado...Aguardemos!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2012 às 17:28)

Informação da NOAA há cerca de 1 hora:



> NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center
> Tropical Storm Nadine is centered at midday over the far east-central Atlantic Ocean about 440 miles south of the Azores. Maximum sustained winds are 50 mph, with little change in strength forecast during the next 48 hours. Nadine is moving toward the west-northwest, and a turn toward the west and west-southwest is expected during the couple of days.
> Get the latest on this storm, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov
> 
> ...



Imagem do espectro visível - a NADINE apresenta melhor estrutura do que esta madrugada: 






A quantidade de água precipitável associada aos sistema é elevada: 






Para já, longe de afectar as ilhas, não representa perigo...
Veremos o que poderá ocasionar se voltar a afectar as ilhas.


----------



## Agreste (24 Set 2012 às 18:08)

Vou actualizando o filme logo que possa. Imagens do Eumetsat desde dia 21. Vamos ver se a página não fica muito pesada...


----------



## Ricardo Martins (24 Set 2012 às 18:18)

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=78530

Noticia avançada pela RR


----------



## Microburst (25 Set 2012 às 00:12)

[Off Topic] 

Estava a ver aquilo que o Vince colocou e a respeito do Arlene em 1987 alguém tem mais dados? Isto porque eu recordo-me de aos 10 anos (precisamente em 1987) ter apanhado em Agosto um dia de muito mau tempo que na zona de Almada onde resido causou vários estragos entre telhados e marquises arrancadas, alguns vidros partidos, etc. 

Estava em casa sozinho nesse dia, não estava bom para ir à Caparica, e lembro-me de a dada altura ter ido para casa de uma vizinha dada a violência da tempestade com muita trovoada, chuva intensa e ventos fortes. Recordo-me da inundação que tive por morar num último andar e de ser já noite e à janela estar toda a família reunida assistindo ao espectáculo de 6/7 raios por minuto a norte de Lisboa. No Telejornal dessa noite apareceu um meteorologista do IM a falar numa "depressão" e de se verem imagens de várias ruas da capital completamente alagadas. Tratar-se-ia deste Arlene?


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2012 às 10:48)

Ainda sobre a Nadine e a sua passagem pelos Açores.

Por várias vezes foram postados os valores de intensidade média do vento horários da EMA da Horta, por serem valores excepcionalmente elevados que não ocorrem assim com tanta frequência.
Mas não sei se alguém acabou por reparar qual foi a intensidade média do vento nesse dia 21. (Intensidade média ao longo de 24h).

Pois foi nada mais, nada menos que *74,5km/h*!
Não me lembro, em lado nenhum, termos tido um valor médio tão elevados nos últimos anos.

Ficam os dados do IM:











*20,7m/s = 74,5km/h*.

A rajada máxima foi de 129,7km/h.


----------



## Daniel253 (25 Set 2012 às 17:35)

grandes curvas faz o nadine


----------



## Hazores (25 Set 2012 às 17:43)

a este nadine podemos aplicar o provérbio " está aqui para as curvas" em todos os sentidos, literalmente.... 

dá me a ideia que a circulação em torno do centro da depressão fechou....aumentando ligeiramente a sua actividade....


----------



## faroeste (25 Set 2012 às 22:54)

Como está Nadine
000
WTNT34 KNHC 252033
TCPAT4

BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  53
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
500 PM AST TUE SEP 25 2012

...NADINE MOVING SLOWLY OVER THE EASTERN ATLANTIC...


SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...31.7N 30.4W
ABOUT 475 MI...765 KM SSW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...45 MPH...75 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WSW OR 240 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...997 MB...29.44 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM NADINE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 31.7 NORTH...LONGITUDE 30.4 WEST. NADINE IS
MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-SOUTHWEST NEAR 5 MPH...7 KM/H.  A TURN TOWARD
THE SOUTH-SOUTHWEST IS EXPECTED TONIGHT...FOLLOWED BY A TURN TOWARD
THE SOUTH ON WEDNESDAY.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 45 MPH...75 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  SOME GRADUAL STRENGTHENING IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT
COUPLE OF DAYS.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 195 MILES...315 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 997 MB...29.44 INCHES.


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
NONE.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER BROWN


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2012 às 23:00)

> NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center
> Tropical Storm Nadine is moving slowly over the far east-central Atlantic Ocean, centered tonight about 475 miles south-southwest of the Azores. Maximum sustained winds are 45 mph, and *some gradual strengthening is possible during the next 48 hours*. Nadine is moving toward the west-southwest. A turn toward the south-southwest is expected tonight, then toward the south on Wednesday.
> Get the latest on this storm, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov
> Tempestade tropical Nadine está se movendo lentamente sobre o Atlântico central do Extremo Oriente, hoje centrado sobre 475 Sul-sudoeste km dos Açores. Ventos máximos sustentados são 45 mph, e a*lgum reforço gradual é possível durante as próximas 48 horas.* Nadine está se movendo em direção a oeste-sudoeste. Uma guinada em direção a sul-sudoeste é esperada hoje à noite, em seguida, em direção ao sul na quarta-feira.
> Obter o mais recente sobre esta tempestade, incluindo gráficos, no site da NOAA NHC em www.hurricanes.gov (Traduzido por Bing)



Grande NADINE, a atormentar os nossos pensamentos desde 11 de setembro...


----------



## tozequio (25 Set 2012 às 23:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Grande NADINE, a atormentar os nossos pensamentos desde 11 de setembro...


É uma autêntica terrorista.


----------



## Norther (26 Set 2012 às 00:44)




----------



## Wessel27 (26 Set 2012 às 03:28)

Boa noite ...

Então a Nadine sempre vem fazer-nos uma visita novamente?

Por aqui fala-se bastante dessa possibilidade poder ser real ... Mas veremos a continuação dos próximos capítulos ...

Até já se fazem piadas do tipo então a Nadine vem outra vez? A SATA deve estar em promoções ... =) ( E que falta que não faria uns preços mais baixos para o povo Açoriano poder ir à capital do seu país )

Saudações e parabéns pelo forum que descobri há pouco tempo mas que gostei bastante de conhecer ...


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Set 2012 às 14:27)

Será a Nadine (Pelo que já passou, e pelo que ainda irá passar) um dos sistemas tropicais mais persistentes, em termos temporais (desde que há memória), em águas Portuguesas?
Abraços


----------



## Chingula (26 Set 2012 às 15:06)

A tempestade tropical Nadine, depois de afectar directamente os Açores na fase de furacão, tem interferido de forma mais discreta nas condições de tempo nos territórios do Continente e na Madeira "injectanto" na circulação das perturbações (superfícies frontais) que afectam essas regiões, ar mais quente e mais húmido da sua matriz tropical. Pelo conteúdo em água precipitável e pelos valores atingidos das quantidades da precipitação, domingo no Continente e ontem e hoje na ilha da Madeira, a nebulosidade convectiva associada a essa precipitação, tem origem na circulação da Nadine, como se pode observar pela sequência de imagens de satélite.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2012 às 16:08)

Sim, a Nadine e uma onda tropical que subiu bastante de latitude em África, isso vê-se bem na animação MIMIC-TPW (desde sábado passado) que ponho mais em baixo, nos Açores era mais problemático pois os terrenos estavam muito saturados mas ela comportou-se bem, e no continente aquela frente do fim de semana estava "vitaminada" devido à Nadine, e a chuva que tem caído desde aí no continente e Madeira, ambos em seca, também se devem à circulação da Nadine. 






http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimic-tpw/natl/main.html

Basicamente a Nadine com outras ajudas tem andado desde há imensos dias ocupada a menorizar a seca que assolava Portugal continental e Madeira.


----------



## Chingula (26 Set 2012 às 19:30)

Vince disse:


> Sim, a Nadine e uma onda tropical que subiu bastante de latitude em África, isso vê-se bem na animação MIMIC-TPW (desde sábado passado) que ponho mais em baixo, nos Açores era mais problemático pois os terrenos estavam muito saturados mas ela comportou-se bem, e no continente aquela frente do fim de semana estava "vitaminada" devido à Nadine, e a chuva que tem caído desde aí no continente e Madeira, ambos em seca, também se devem à circulação da Nadine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E, felizmente, a ajudar acabar com os incêndios florestais!!!!


----------



## marco_antonio (27 Set 2012 às 12:37)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


NADINE continua


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2012 às 20:28)

A NADINE parece que tem vida eterna provavelmente já deve ser dos sistemas nomeados pelo NHC com vida mais longa e parece estar par durar. 



> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  60
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 1100 AM AST THU SEP 27 2012
> ...



Já vamos no aviso *Nº60*.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Set 2012 às 20:36)

MSantos disse:


> A NADINE parece que tem vida eterna provavelmente já deve ser dos sistemas nomeados pelo NHC com vida mais longa e parece estar par durar.
> 
> 
> 
> Já vamos no aviso *Nº60*.



Ainda não.. Só tem 16 dias. Mas falta pouco, pois para constar do ranking das mais duradouras precisa de chegar a 19 dias! É ver no wikipedia, consultar um de vários rankings disponíveis, um deles a duração! Acredito que vá lá ficar inscrita a nossa NADINE!


----------



## Snowy (27 Set 2012 às 22:38)

Ela aguenta-se e não enfraquece, antes pelo contrário:



> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  61
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 500 PM AST THU SEP 27 2012
> ...



E para não variar muito, ainda muito incerta na próxima semana:



> TROPICAL STORM NADINE DISCUSSION NUMBER  61
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 500 PM AST THU SEP 27 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## faroeste (27 Set 2012 às 22:39)

Já vamos no 61
000
WTNT34 KNHC 272033
TCPAT4

BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  61
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
500 PM AST THU SEP 27 2012

...NADINE STRENGTHENS A LITTLE MORE...


SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...28.6N 32.8W
ABOUT 730 MI...1175 KM SSW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH...100 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WSW OR 255 DEGREES AT 7 MPH...11 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...992 MB...29.29 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM NADINE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 28.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 32.8 WEST. NADINE IS
MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-SOUTHWEST NEAR 7 MPH...11 KM/H.  A TURN
TOWARD THE WEST IS EXPECTED TONIGHT...WITH A TURN TOWARD THE
NORTHWEST EXPECTED BY FRIDAY NIGHT.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 65 MPH...100 KM/H...
WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  CONTINUED SLOW STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST
TONIGHT AND FRIDAY...WITH LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH FORECAST FRIDAY
AND FRIDAY NIGHT.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 140 MILES...220 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 992 MB...29.29 INCHES.


----------



## SuicideWorld (28 Set 2012 às 10:50)

Nadine quase furacão outra vez! Sempre a exceder as expectativas. Cada vez fico mais interessada no seguimento desta. Senhora!


----------



## Daniel253 (28 Set 2012 às 12:34)

teimosa "ela"






de volta aos  açores


----------



## faroeste (28 Set 2012 às 12:53)

000


wtnt34 knhc 280851
tcpat4

bulletin
tropical storm nadine advisory number  63
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al142012
500 am ast fri sep 28 2012

...nadine almost a hurricane again...


Summary of 500 am ast...0900 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...29.0n 34.1w
about 745 mi...1195 km sw of the azores
maximum sustained winds...70 mph...110 km/h
present movement...wnw or 295 degrees at 7 mph...11 km/h
minimum central pressure...991 mb...29.26 inches


watches and warnings
--------------------
there are no coastal watches or warnings in effect.


Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 500 am ast...0900 utc...the center of tropical storm nadine was
located near latitude 29.0 north...longitude 34.1 west. Nadine is
moving toward the west-northwest near 7 mph...11 km/h.  A turn
toward the northwest is expected later today...with a turn toward
the north-northwest anticipated on saturday.  

Maximum sustained winds have increased to near 70 mph...110
km/h...with higher gusts.  Little change in strength is forecast
during the next 48 hours...although nadine could become a hurricane
again later today or on saturday.  

Tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 140 miles...220 km
from the center.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 991 mb...29.26 inches.


Hazards affecting land
----------------------
none.


Next advisory
-------------
next complete advisory...1100 am ast.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2012 às 13:49)

Não é oficial mas tenho a certeza que a Nadine é  de momento um furacão.

Desde ontem que houve um grande desenvolvimento, e nos proximos dias a proximidade a um vasto campo ciclonico em altura, a oeste da Bermuda, deverá induzir divergencia e um fortalecer o outflow sobre a Nadine.

A Nadine deverá manter uma rota em direcção a N/NW, e a intensidade de TS forte ou cat1 fraco durante as proximas 24 a 48h.

A partir das 48h, a oeste dos Açores ( mas é importante ir seguindo o sistema porque tenho algumas duvidas se ela vai ou não acabar por afectar o grupo ocidental), a Nadine iniciará uma interacção complexa com o jet/frente polar.

Imagens de sat actualizadas:
http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/pro...ting_image=2012AL14_4KMIRIMG_201209280500.GIF


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2012 às 16:08)

Hurriane nadine esta de volta!Surpreende tudo e todos.Com condiçoes favoraveis nas proximas horas o creio que o nadine pode atingir cat.2 antes de enfraquecer na aproximaçao aos açores.Para ja ventos sustentados de 120 Km\h e rajadas superiores a 140 km\h.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2012 às 16:33)

Meteofan disse:


> Hurriane nadine esta de volta!Surpreende tudo e todos.Com condiçoes favoraveis nas proximas horas o creio que o nadine pode atingir cat.2 antes de enfraquecer na aproximaçao aos açores.Para ja ventos sustentados de 120 Km\h e rajadas superiores a 140 km\h.



Não nos precipitemos...categoria 2 não é de excluir mas tambem não é o cenário mais plausivel...antes pelo contrario.

A Nadine nas ultimas horas tem mantido convecção central muito intensa, com pulsos vigorosos, e nos ultimos frames desenvolveu topos frios até -70ºC e cada vez com maior cobertura em area.

Está claramente com boa saude..


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2012 às 16:44)

stormy disse:


> Não nos precipitemos...categoria 2 não é de excluir mas tambem não é o cenário mais plausivel...antes pelo contrario.
> 
> A Nadine nas ultimas horas tem mantido convecção central muito intensa, com pulsos vigorosos, e nos ultimos frames desenvolveu topos frios até -70ºC e cada vez com maior cobertura em area.
> 
> Está claramente com boa saude..



Concordo que nao e o cenario mais plausivel mas tambem nao e de excluir e este nadine ja surpreendeu tudo e todos. Quanto há passagem pelos Açores qual é a probabilidade de acontecer? Parece-me bastante provável mas ainda estamos a 100+h portanto tudo pode mudar.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2012 às 16:50)

Depois de muitos dias a vaguear no Atlântico rumo a oeste ou sudoeste por vezes aos zig-zags, alternando fases moribundas com outras expansivas, este ciclone que se tem mostrado excepcionalmente resistente a ambientes desfavoráveis obriga-nos então agora a começarmos a acompanhar novamente com mais atenção o rumo e dos modelos, para a possibilidade de nova aproximação aos Açores. 

Para já existe grande dispersão dos modelos globais sobre o seu futuro. Nos próximos dias vamos tentando fazer um apanhado das principais saídas e respectivos cenários. Uma coisa é certa, vamos ter Nadine pelo menos mais uma semana, e seria deveras curioso (meteorológicamente falando) que ela recurvasse novamente para os Açores.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2012 às 17:18)

É impressao minha ou está a formar um olho?

Esta claramente mais organizada e simetrica do que há 2 semanas atrás quando se tornou furacao pela primeira vez.

Caso o Nadine afete os açores será o terceiro sistema tropical a afetar os açores no espaço de pouco mais de um mes...Seria inedito?


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2012 às 17:33)

Sim, formou um olho já esta manhã, uma das razões para terem aumentado as estimativas e ser agora um furacão embora no limite inferior da classificação . De qualquer forma, não tem uma estrutura propriamente imponente, e as condições devem degradar-se daqui a 2 ou 3 dias. Ainda tem margem para se intensificar mais um pouco, embora não muito. Supostamente....


----------



## faroeste (28 Set 2012 às 22:01)

ainda Nadine.

WTNT34 KNHC 282033
TCPAT4

BULLETIN
HURRICANE NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  65
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
500 PM AST FRI SEP 28 2012

...NADINE SHOWS LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH OR MOTION DURING THE PAST
SEVERAL HOURS...


SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.1N 35.0W
ABOUT 710 MI...1145 KM SW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH...120 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 325 DEGREES AT 8 MPH...13 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...988 MB...29.18 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE NADINE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 30.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 35.0 WEST. NADINE IS
MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 8 MPH...13 KM/H.  A GENERAL MOTION
TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF
DAYS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 75 MPH...120 KM/H...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  NADINE IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
HURRICANE WIND SCALE.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST DURING
THE NEXT 48 HOURS.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 30 MILES...45 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 140
MILES...220 KM.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 988 MB...29.18 INCHES.


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
NONE.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM AST.


----------



## faroeste (29 Set 2012 às 10:03)

NHC voltou a tempestade tropical.
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  67
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
500 AM AST SAT SEP 29 2012

...NADINE A LITTLE WEAKER...


SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...31.9N 35.9W
ABOUT 655 MI...1055 KM SW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 340 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...992 MB...29.29 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM NADINE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 31.9 NORTH...LONGITUDE 35.9 WEST. NADINE IS
MOVING TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST NEAR 12 MPH...19 KM/H...AND THIS
MOTION WITH A DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT
24 TO 48 HOURS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE DECREASED TO NEAR 70 MPH...110
KM/H...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST
DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. 

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 115 MILES...185 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 992 MB...29.29 INCHES.


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
NONE.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 AM AST.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Set 2012 às 11:13)

Pareçe-me que os açores(Grupo Ocidental)vai ser mesmo afetado por esta tempestade no final da proxima semana.Tem havido alguma consistencia nos modelos mas nao creio que haja razao para alarme pois a nadine por essa altura devera ja  ser uma tempestade fraca. Acho eu... Já nos surpreendeu tanto...


----------



## marco_antonio (29 Set 2012 às 12:52)

direita volver era de valor


----------



## faroeste (29 Set 2012 às 16:00)

novamente furação Nadine.
ZCZC MIATCPAT4 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
HURRICANE NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  68
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
1100 AM AST SAT SEP 29 2012

...NADINE REGAINS HURRICANE STRENGTH AGAIN...


SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.3N 36.2W
ABOUT 610 MI...980 KM WSW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH...120 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 345 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...988 MB...29.18 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE NADINE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 33.3 NORTH...LONGITUDE 36.2 WEST. NADINE IS
MOVING TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH...22 KM/H.  A MOTION
TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS...
WITH A DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED EXPECTED SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 75 MPH...120 KM/H...
WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  NADINE IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE
SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE WIND SCALE.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS
EXPECTED THROUGH SUNDAY...WITH A GRADUAL WEAKENING EXPECTED SUNDAY
NIGHT AND MONDAY.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 30 MILES...45 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 115
MILES...185 KM.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 988 MB...29.18 INCHES.


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------


----------



## Daniel253 (29 Set 2012 às 17:08)

grande curva faz "ela"


----------



## mcpa (29 Set 2012 às 21:45)

*...nadine gets a little stronger...*

Esta menina não pára!!! 



> 000
> wtnt34 knhc 292037
> tcpat4
> 
> ...


----------



## faroeste (29 Set 2012 às 23:59)

Esta menina não para mesmo e segundo NHC vai existir um pequeno aumento nas 12 horas seguintes, vamos a ver como será o seu trajeto.
Continuando a seguir esta menina Grande.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Set 2012 às 09:53)

Perto de ser categoria 2! Será que lá chega antes de enfraquecer?

Rajadas de 180 km\h! Quem diria depois de ter quase desapareçido...


----------



## faroeste (30 Set 2012 às 10:13)

000
wtnt34 knhc 300839
tcpat4

bulletin
hurricane nadine advisory number  71
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al142012
500 am ast sun sep 30 2012

...nadine strengthens a little more...


Summary of 500 am ast...0900 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...36.6n 37.8w
about 600 mi...965 km w of the azores
maximum sustained winds...90 mph...150 km/h
present movement...nnw or 345 degrees at 12 mph...19 km/h
minimum central pressure...979 mb...28.91 inches


watches and warnings
--------------------
there are no coastal watches or warnings in effect.


Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 500 am ast...0900 utc...the center of hurricane nadine was
located near latitude 36.6 north...longitude 37.8 west. Nadine is
moving toward the north-northwest near 12 mph...19 km/h. A turn to
the northwest with a decrease in forward speed is expected later
today. Nadine is expected to move little tonight and monday.

Maximum sustained winds are near 90 mph...150 km/h...with higher
gusts.  Nadine is a category one hurricane on the saffir-simpson
hurricane wind scale. Little change in strength is expected
today...followed by gradual weakening.

Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 35 miles...55 km...from
the center...and tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 115
miles...185 km.

Estimated minimum central pressure is 979 mb...28.91 inches.


Hazards affecting land
----------------------
none.


----------



## faroeste (30 Set 2012 às 10:44)

maximum sustained winds...90 mph...150 km/h
Falta muito pouco para Furação de CAT 2
96 mph... 154 Km/h 
vamos esperar a nova saída dos modelos NHC às 15UTC, ele sempre teve um aumento entre a saída 5UTC e as 15UTC, vamos a ver.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2012 às 12:09)

O incrível NADINE já dura desde dia 11 de Sembro , com muitas e grandes variações de intensidade, já foi furacão, já foi tempestade sub-tropical e extratropical, agora é de novo furacão e com intensidade próxima à de categoria 2, não me lembro de um sistema assim desde que acompanho os furacões do Atlântico

Os Açores estão mais uma vez sob ameaça deste sistema:


----------



## faroeste (30 Set 2012 às 15:49)

000
wtnt34 knhc 301441
tcpat4

bulletin
hurricane nadine advisory number  72
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al142012
1100 am ast sun sep 30 2012

...long-lasting nadine expected to slow down once again...


Summary of 1100 am ast...1500 utc...information
-----------------------------------------------
location...37.1n 38.6w
about 640 mi...1025 km w of the azores
maximum sustained winds...90 mph...150 km/h
present movement...nw or 325 degrees at 9 mph...15 km/h
minimum central pressure...979 mb...28.91 inches


watches and warnings
--------------------
there are no coastal watches or warnings in effect.


Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 1100 am ast...1500 utc...the eye of hurricane nadine was
located near latitude 37.1 north...longitude 38.6 west. Nadine is
moving toward the northwest near 9 mph...15 km/h.  A turn to
the west-northwest with a decrease in forward speed is expected
later today. A slow southward motion is forecast tonight and
monday.

Maximum sustained winds are near 90 mph...150 km/h...with higher
gusts.  Nadine is a category one hurricane on the saffir-simpson
hurricane wind scale.  Little change in strength is expected
today...followed by gradual weakening.

Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 30 miles...45 km...from
the center...and tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 115
miles...185 km.

Estimated minimum central pressure is 979 mb...28.91 inches.


Hazards affecting land


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2012 às 22:01)

Deixo aqui o resumo do aviso Nº73 do NHC emitido para este sistema:



> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE NADINE ADVISORY NUMBER  73
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 500 PM AST SUN SEP 30 2012
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2012 às 22:16)

Nesta altura analisando as saídas dos modelos das 12z parece ser mais ou menos consensual que a Nadine andará nos próximos 2 ou 3 dias quase na mesma zona em círculo, e posteriormente o ciclone ou que restar dele finalmente começa a mover-se mais rápido e passará algures nos Açores ou muito próximo na próxima 5ªfeira. As saídas dos modelos globais das 12z variam entre a Nadine (ou o que restar) a passar no grupo central, no grupo ocidental ou um pouco a oeste deste.

Não é muito claro que tipo de sistema será nessa altura, provavelmente ainda um ciclone tropical embora bastante castigado devido ao shear do cavado/depressão a noroeste que a absorverá ou no bordo do qual ela se moverá se não for absorvida. Aparentemente não parece um cenário muito preocupante para os Açores, embora também não negligenciável.  Situação a acompanhar com atenção nos próximos dias.


----------



## adiabático (1 Out 2012 às 01:09)

O Nadine ainda terá que fazer uns dribles e umas fintas para para atingir o record de maior duração para um furacão no Atlântico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos-1560-6.html#post234923

O furacão San Ciriaco, que passou pelos Açores em 1899, durou 28 dias. Caso o Nadine se mantenha como tempestade tropical até 5ª feira, deverá então andar pelo 24º dia.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Out 2012 às 02:52)

adiabático disse:


> O Nadine ainda terá que fazer uns dribles e umas fintas para para atingir o record de maior duração para um furacão no Atlântico:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos-1560-6.html#post234923
> 
> O furacão San Ciriaco, que passou pelos Açores em 1899, durou 28 dias. Caso o Nadine se mantenha como tempestade tropical até 5ª feira, deverá então andar pelo 24º dia.



Sim, mas é notável que o furacão nadine, já conste no 9¤ lugar no wikipedia, e amanhã fica em oitavo lugar com 20dias de duração!


----------



## granizus (1 Out 2012 às 12:22)

A minha filha mais nova nasceu na passada 6ª feira 29 e chama-se Clara, mas até disse à minha mulher que se lhe chamássemos Nadine era um bom augúrio em termos de vitalidade e persistência futura, mas o nome foi, obviamente, chumbado 
Desculpem o off-topic


----------



## Ignotus (1 Out 2012 às 13:52)

Informação especial
Comunicado válido entre 2012-10-01 12:27:00 e 2012-10-02 12:27:00
Assunto: ALERTA DE TEMPESTADE TROPICAL

O centro do furacão Nadine encontrava-se localizado pelas 11h (hora dos Açores) de hoje (1 de outubro de 2012) a cerca de 1030 km a sudoeste da ilha do Faial e deslocando para sul a cerca de 9 km/h. Contudo, prevê-se que este ciclone venha a inverter esta rota para nordeste em direção a zona marítima dos Açores e se encontre localizado pelas 21h (hora dos Açores) de hoje a cerca de 940 km da ilha do Faial como tespestade tropical. 

Nestas condições, prevêem-se condições de tempestade tropical para todo o arquipélago dos Açores a partir da próxima quinta-feira (4 de outubro), com ventos médios de 90 km/h, rajadas até 130 km/h, precipitação forte e ondas entre 5 e 7 metros.

fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

Primeiro comunicado Nadine vs Açores parte II


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2012 às 15:09)

Hum ..... eu acho que antes de atingir os Açores irá ser absorvida pelo cavado a Noroeste !!


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2012 às 15:30)

Quem sabe se deviamos abrir um tópico novo chamado NADINE II - O regresso


----------



## faroeste (1 Out 2012 às 16:04)

000
wtnt34 knhc 011454
tcpat4

bulletin
tropical storm nadine advisory number  76
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al142012
1100 am ast mon oct 01 2012

...nadine weakens as it nears the completion of yet another loop...
...tropical storm watch issued for the azores...


Summary of 1100 am ast...1500 utc...information
-----------------------------------------------
location...35.8n 39.2w
about 690 mi...1110 km w of the azores
maximum sustained winds...70 mph...110 km/h
present movement...sse or 160 degrees at 5 mph...7 km/h
minimum central pressure...991 mb...29.26 inches


watches and warnings
--------------------
changes with this advisory...

The government of portugal has issued a tropical storm watch for all
of the azores.

Summary of watches and warnings in effect...

A tropical storm watch is in effect for...
* the azores

a tropical storm watch means that tropical storm conditions are
possible within the watch area...in this case within 48 to 72 hours.

For storm information specific to your area...please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 1100 am ast...1500 utc...the center of tropical storm nadine was
located near latitude 35.8 north...longitude 39.2 west. Nadine is
moving toward the south-southeast near 5 mph...7 km/h. Nadine is
forecast to complete a counter-clockwise loop over the next day or
so as it turns to the southeast...followed by a turn to the east.

Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 70 mph...110
km/h...with higher gusts.  Additional weakening is forecast during
the next 48 hours.

Tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 125 miles...205 km
from the center.

Estimated minimum central pressure is 991 mb...29.26 inches.


Hazards affecting land
----------------------
wind...tropical storm conditions are possible in the azores by late
wednesday.


----------



## belem1960 (1 Out 2012 às 16:29)

Para os entendidos na matéria, pois eu sou um mero curioso, gostaria de fazer duas perguntas?
1º Será que o Grupo Oriental irá ser bastante afetado?
2º Será que os ventos serão na ordem do cominicado feito pelo IM Ventos de 90 Kms rajadas de 130 kms., é que segundo a NHC os ventos máximos serão de 45 mph (72 Kms) com rajadas superiores, ou as contas são feitas por excesso. Cumprimentos e obrigada.


----------



## F_R (1 Out 2012 às 19:55)

Tropical Storm Nadine (Atlantic Ocean)10.01.12

Credit: SSAI/Hal Pierce NASA Sees Nadine Weaken to a Tropical Storm Again

NASA satellites continue to watch the long-lived Nadine in the eastern Atlantic. Today, Oct. 1, NASA satellite data revealed that Nadine has weakened from a hurricane and is now a tropical storm.

Over the weekend of Sept. 29 and 30, Hurricane Nadine dramatically rebounded. On September 19, 2012 Nadine appeared to be dissipating quickly and was expected to become post-tropical but after over a week of meandering near the Azores, Nadine sprang to life again as a hurricane on Friday September 28, 2012. 

NASA's Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission (TRMM) satellite's path took it almost directly above hurricane Nadine on Sept. 30 at 0452 UTC (12:52 a.m. EDT) when it was still a hurricane.

At NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center in Greenbelt, Md. an enhanced infrared image from TRMM's Visible and InfraRed Scanner (VIRS) was overlaid with a rainfall analysis derived from TRMM's TRMM Microwave Imager (TMI) and Precipitation Radar (PR). The final image revealed that Nadine had a well-defined but ragged eye with the heaviest rainfall of about 50mm/hour (~2 inches) located on the western side of the hurricane.

TRMM PR data were used to also create a 3-D view from the northeast that showed convective thunderstorms in the northwestern part of the hurricane were reaching to heights of about 12km (~7.5 miles).

On Oct. 1 at 11 a.m. EDT, the center of Tropical Storm Nadine was 690 miles (1,110 km) west of the Azores near latitude 35.8 north and longitude 39.2 west. Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 70 mph (110 kph). Nadine is moving toward the south-southeast near 5 mph (7 kph) and expected to do a counter-clockwise loop over the next day, turning southeast and east. 

*A Tropical Storm Watch is again in effect for the Azores. *

Satellite data reveals that the strongest thunderstorms within Nadine are in the northern and eastern quadrants. Wind shear is increasing and sea surface temperatures are below the 80 degree Fahrenheit (26.6 Celsius) threshold needed to keep a tropical storm going, so weakening is expected. 

Infrared imagery from NASA's Atmospheric Infrared Sounder (AIRS) instrument aboard the Aqua satellite show that sea surface temperatures near Nadine are around 23 Celsius (73.4 Fahrenheit), too cold to maintain a tropical storm.

*According to the National Hurricane Center, tropical storm conditions are possible in the Azores by late Wednesday, Oct. 3.*

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hurricanes/archives/2012/h2012_Nadine.html


----------



## faroeste (1 Out 2012 às 22:06)

000
wtnt34 knhc 012042
tcpat4

bulletin
tropical storm nadine advisory number  77
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al142012
500 pm ast mon oct 01 2012

...nadine weakens a little more...


Summary of 500 pm ast...2100 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...35.4n 39.4w
about 710 mi...1140 km w of the azores
maximum sustained winds...65 mph...100 km/h
present movement...s or 180 degrees at 5 mph...7 km/h
minimum central pressure...995 mb...29.38 inches


watches and warnings
--------------------
changes with this advisory...

None.

Summary of watches and warnings in effect...

A tropical storm watch is in effect for...
* the azores

a tropical storm watch means that tropical storm conditions are
possible within the watch area...in this case within 48 to 72 hours.

For storm information specific to your area...please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 500 pm ast...2100 utc...the center of tropical storm nadine was
located near latitude 35.4 north...longitude 39.4 west. Nadine is
moving toward the south near 5 mph...7 km/h. A turn to the
southeast...follwed by a turn to the east with an increase in
forward speed is expected during the next couple of days.

Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 65 mph...100
km/h...with higher gusts. Additional weakening is forecast during
the next two days.

Tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 125 miles...205 km
from the center.

Estimated minimum central pressure is 995 mb...29.38 inches.


Hazards affecting land
----------------------
wind...tropical storm conditions are possible in the azores by
wednesday night.


Next advisory
-------------
next intermediate advisory...800 pm ast.
Next complete advisory...1100 pm ast.


----------



## faroeste (2 Out 2012 às 04:19)

000
wtnt34 knhc 020248
tcpat4

bulletin
tropical storm nadine advisory number  78
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al142012
1100 pm ast mon oct 01 2012

...nadine moving southeastward...
...expected to turn eastward on tuesday...


Summary of 1100 pm ast...0300 utc...information
-----------------------------------------------
location...34.7n 38.9w
about 700 mi...1125 km wsw of the azores
maximum sustained winds...65 mph...100 km/h
present movement...se or 125 degrees at 6 mph...9 km/h
minimum central pressure...995 mb...29.38 inches


watches and warnings
--------------------
changes with this advisory...

None.

Summary of watches and warnings in effect...

A tropical storm warning is in effect for...
* the azores

a tropical storm warning means that tropical storm conditions are
expected somewhere within the warning area within 36 hours.

For storm information specific to your area...please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 1100 pm ast...0300 utc...the center of tropical storm nadine was
located near latitude 34.7 north...longitude 38.9 west. Nadine is
moving toward the southeast near 6 mph...9 km/h.  A turn toward the
east is expected by tuesday afternoon...followed by a turn toward
the northeast with an increase in forward speed on wednesday.

Maximum sustained winds remain near 65 mph...100 km/h...with higher
gusts.  Slow weakening is forecast during the next 48 hours.

Tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 115 miles...185 km
from the center.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 995 mb...29.38 inches.


Hazards affecting land
----------------------
wind...tropical storm conditions are expected in the azores by
wednesday night.

Rainfall...nadine is expected to produce total rainfall
accumulations of 1 to 2 inches over portions of the azores
through thursday.


Next advisory
-------------
next intermediate advisory...200 am ast.
Next complete advisory...500 am ast.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2012 às 10:20)

A Nadine nesta altura como Tempestade Tropical tem 995mb de pressão mínima e ventos máximos sustentados de 100km/h. 








Deverá então passar na madrugada/manhã de quinta-feira junto ao grupo central na órbita de uma outra depressão extra-tropical no Atlântico norte que a acabará por a absorver.  Na passagem nos Açores já deverá sentir bastante os efeitos hostis dessa depressão que a acabará por absorver, embora ela ainda consiga manter alguma identidade durante esses dias.






A Nadine por si não parece muito sério para os Açores nos modelos, embora ainda com vento razoável e chuva, esta dependente da convecção que ainda consiga gerar nessa altura, o que é sempre mais incerto de se prever. 

Posteriormente a partir da sexta-feira à tarde/noite e fim de semana o arquipélago deverá ser afectado com mais chuva devido a essa mesma depressão extra-tropical, serão mais uns dias a poder cair bastante água nalgumas zonas, pelo que tudo junto pode comportar alguns riscos devido a solos saturados.


----------



## faroeste (2 Out 2012 às 21:53)

000
wtnt34 knhc 022036
tcpat4

bulletin
tropical storm nadine advisory number  81
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al142012
500 pm ast tue oct 02 2012

...three-week-old nadine heading toward the azores once again...


Summary of 500 pm ast...2100 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...34.4n 36.7w
about 595 mi...955 km wsw of the azores
maximum sustained winds...60 mph...95 km/h
present movement...e or 90 degrees at 7 mph...11 km/h
minimum central pressure...994 mb...29.35 inches


watches and warnings
--------------------
changes with this advisory...

None.

Summary of watches and warnings in effect...

A tropical storm warning is in effect for...
* the azores

a tropical storm warning means that tropical storm conditions are
expected somewhere within the warning area...generally within 36
hours.

For storm information specific to your area...please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 500 pm ast...2100 utc...the center of tropical storm nadine was
located near latitude 34.4 north...longitude 36.7 west. Nadine is
moving toward the east near 7 mph...11 km/h...and this general
motion should continue through tonight. A turn toward the northeast
with an increase in forward speed is expected on wednesday.  On the
forecast track...the center of nadine should move through the azores
wednesday night.

Maximum sustained winds are near 60 mph...95 km/h...with higher
gusts.  Slow gradual weakening is forecast during the next 48 hours.

Tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 90 miles...150 km
from the center.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 994 mb...29.35 inches.


Hazards affecting land
----------------------
wind...tropical storm conditions are expected in the azores by
wednesday night.

Rainfall...nadine is expected to produce total rainfall
accumulations of 1 to 2 inches over portions of the azores
through thursday.


Next advisory
-------------
next intermediate advisory...800 pm ast.
Next complete advisory...1100 pm ast.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2012 às 11:11)

A Nadine já está bastante descaracterizada nas imagens de satélite







Vamos ver o que sobra quando passar amanhã junto ao grupo central. O centro deverá passar junto às ilhas sensivelmente pelas 09:00 utc, pelo que o vento se começará a notar umas horas antes e manter-se-á umas horas depois disso.
A precipitação é mais difícil de perceber quanto será, depende da convecção se manter e em que quadrantes do ciclone.

Para o seguimento usem o tópico das ilhas:
  Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2012


----------



## Snowy (3 Out 2012 às 12:57)

Nadine continua a enfraquecer aos poucos:



> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM NADINE INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  83A
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL142012
> 800 AM AST WED OCT 03 2012
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (3 Out 2012 às 13:47)

Nadine em 6o lugar com 20,75 dias de duração, na lista de furacões no atlântico, na wikipedia.

Pode ainda ficar em 5o lugar (21 dias), antes de perder completamente as suas características.


----------



## Norther (3 Out 2012 às 16:09)

Paulo H disse:


> Nadine em 6o lugar com 20,75 dias de duração, na lista de furacões no atlântico, na wikipedia.
> 
> Pode ainda ficar em 5o lugar (21 dias), antes de perder completamente as suas características.




pelos ensembles parece que poderá se aguentar mais tempo que o previsto


----------



## Norther (3 Out 2012 às 16:26)

A rota que deve seguir, podia era fazer uma visita a Portugal dava-nos jeito


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2012 às 22:03)

A Nadine perdeu quase toda a convecção mais intensa, o que é bom para os Açores, significa menos chuva. Embora possa perfeitamente ressurgir durante a madrugada, por vezes acontece.
Mas para já, é essa a situação.










> NADINE HAS BECOME A TIGHT SWIRL DEVOID OF DEEP CONVECTION. THE
> INITIAL INTENSITY HAS BEEN LOWERED TO 40 KNOTS...AND IF NO NEW DEEP
> CONVECTIVE CELLS DEVELOP...AS ANTICIPATED...NADINE WILL DE DECLARED
> A POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE TONIGHT OR EARLY THURSDAY. HOWEVER...THE
> ...




Na última saída do GFS (18z) o que resta do centro da Nadine passaria junto ao grupo central pelas 6 utc, já com o ciclone a perder estrutura.








*Para o seguimento usem o tópico das ilhas:*
 Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2012


----------



## Ignotus (3 Out 2012 às 22:07)

Ponta Delgada , 3 de Outubro de 2012

Governo determina encerramento das escolas amanhã no Grupo Central como precaução face à tempestade NADINE
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, face à previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), a Secretaria Regional da Educação e Formação determinou, por precaução, o encerramento das escolas em todas as ilhas do Grupo Central, no dia de amanhã.
De acordo com o IM, prevê-se que as ilhas Terceira, Graciosa e São Jorge, sejam as mais afetadas pela passagem da tempestade tropical Nadine, pelo que se reforçam as recomendações para aquelas ilhas, em particular.
O IM mantém as previsões de condições de tempestade tropical para todas as ilhas do Grupo Central entre as 03h e as 15h (hora dos Açores) de amanhã (4 de outubro), com ventos muito fortes de sueste, rodando para sudoeste até 85 km/h, com rajadas de 130 km/h, precipitação forte e ondas entre 6 e 7 metros.
O IM mantém, também, as previsões de vento forte, com rajadas, para as ilhas do Grupo Oriental entre as 00h e as 21h (hora dos Açores), de amanhã (4 de outubro).
Nestas circunstâncias, o SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.
De entre estas, recomenda-se que se proceda: à guarda de todos os objetos soltos junto às edificações e espaços ao seu redor; à limpeza dos sistemas de drenagem; à consolidação dos telhados, das portas e das janelas.
Recomenda-se, também, aos pescadores e aos praticantes da náutica de recreio que adotem medidas preventivas, em conformidade com a situação.
Recomenda-se, ainda, aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação.
Por último, recomenda-se às pessoas que, na medida do possível e tendo em atenção as condições prevalecentes, se mantenham em suas casas.
O SRPCBA e o IM, bem como todas as autoridades e agentes de proteção civil, continuam a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Novos avisos serão emitidos, sempre que oportuno.
GaCS/SRPCBA

EDIT : "À meia noite dos Açores: emissão especial da RTP/A com diretos das ilhas onde se espera que a tempestade tropical Nadine venha a passar...
Estão equacionados diretos durante a madrugada, caso a situação se justifique." em facebook de acores.rtp.pt


----------



## Kamikaze (3 Out 2012 às 22:57)

Konnichiwa,

Há falta de radar meteorológico, mas ao menos temos o *Vince*.

Já agora, aonde faremos o seguimento em tempo real? Neste tópico ou no tópico do seguimento?

Sayonara,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2012 às 23:00)

Kamikaze disse:


> Konnichiwa,
> 
> Há falta de radar meteorológico, mas ao menos temos o *Vince*.
> 
> ...



Penso que será correcto fazer no do seguimento Açores e Madeira


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2012 às 09:06)

Boas,

Desde as 7h00 que estamos a registar rajadas superiores a 140km/h no PE da Serra Branca na ilha Graciosa.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 16:17)

E pronto, acabou finalmente. Desde o 1º até ao 88º aviso, passaram 23 dias. Como sistema tropical foram 21.75 dias segundo o NHC, o 5ª ciclone com vida mais longa dos registos no Atlântico.



> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 041438
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...












PS: Os Açores nos próximos dias vão continuar a ter instabilidade, mas para isso acompanhem no tópico de seguimento das Ilhas.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2012 às 17:10)

Saído há cerca de 1 hora:
http://www.facebook.com/US.NOAA.NationalHurricaneCenter.gov


> NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center
> NHC has issued its last advisory on long-lived Nadine. After a long and strange trek over the Atlantic Ocean, Nadine no longer has a closed circulation and has become associated with a cold front.
> The Tropical Storm Warning for the Azores has been discontinued.
> Pending a post-storm analysis, Nadine is tied for 2nd place with 1971's Ginger as the longest time spent of at least tropical storm intensity in the Atlantic basin at 21.25 days. First place is held by the "San Ciriaco Hurricane" of 1899 at 28 days.
> ...



Um sistema deveras interessante e muito bom para estudos aprofundados da dinâmica da atmosfera.
Acredito que, nos próximos anos, muitos profissionais e estudantes na área da meteorologia vão centrar as suas atenções neste sistema tropical.
Durabilidade, percurso, temperatura da água do mar no seu trajecto, anticiclones\depressões que a afectaram, etc., vão permitir conhecer ainda melhor esta companheira dos Açorianos


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2012 às 20:19)

Encontra-se presente no WunderBlog do Dr. Jeff Masters, a seguinte entrada:



> *You only die twice: Atlantic's 2nd longest TS of all-time is dead*
> 
> The interminable, long-lived, pesky, persistent, perpetual, never-say-day, tenacious, non-stop, I'm-not-dead-yet, Energizer-bunny-like Methuselah of Atlantic tropical cyclones, Tropical Storm Nadine, finally met its permanent doom this morning, but not before bringing tropical storm conditions to the northwest Azores Islands. Sustained winds of 43 mph, gusting to 54 mph, were recorded at Lajes at 8 am local time, as Nadine was completing its transition to an extratropical storm. Today is Nadine's 2nd death; the storm also became extratropical for just over a day on September 22. Nadine logged 21.75 days as a tropical or subtropical cyclone as of 2 am today, making it the fifth longest-lived Atlantic tropical cyclone of all-time (tropical cyclones include tropical depressions, tropical storms, and hurricanes, but not extratropical storms.) Nadine's 21.25 days as a tropical or subtropical storm make it tied with Hurricane Ginger of 1971 as the Atlantic's second longest tropical storm on record. Only the San Ciriaco Hurricane of 1899 (28 days) was longer-lived. About one-quarter of this year's total Accumulated Cyclone Energy (ACE) in the Atlantic basin so far is due to Nadine. According to the official HURDAT Atlantic database, which goes back to 1851, here are the four previous Atlantic tropical cyclones have lasted longer than Nadine (thanks go to Brian McNoldy for these stats):
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------

